# THIOKOL 601 RESTORE



## weatherby

The beginning of my long awaited restore. And can you believe it (the wife just doesn't get it)


----------



## Mainer

Wow!  You are going to have an absolute blast restoring her!  Please keep us in healty supply of pics as you go along the path!  I'd enjoy getting a 10-person Thiokol like yours and undetaking the same project... so I'll try to live vicariously through your updates to the forum.
Cheers


----------



## koz

Here's a link to a snowmobile club in Maine that has a few of the SUV's with snowmobile tracks on them http://www.gorhamsnogoers.org/


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> can you believe it (the wife just doesn't get it)



Your wife doesn't get it?    I'm pretty sure that any wife who thinks we are sane to buy 30 to 40 year old snowcats so we can take them apart to put them back together and really have no practical use for them would have to be insane to "get it."

By the way, is that a Cub Cadet 7000 series tractor in the background?  Or maybe a Challenger?


----------



## Mainer

koz said:
			
		

> Here's a link to a snowmobile club in Maine that has a few of the SUV's with snowmobile tracks on them http://www.gorhamsnogoers.org/


These snow mobile tracks look to be a pretty good possible option to the ridiculously over-priced Mattracks (ok, I know, lots and lots of engineering into it but alot of those engineering costs should have been recovered by the military-related design efforts).  Anyone know the approximate cost?  I'm checking into it.


----------



## 79bombi

I firmly believe there are two types of people in this world.  When you tell them you bought a snow cat there are two reactions "how cool" or "why would you do that?"  My wife is firmly in the second category of people.

Good luck with the restore and with the wife.

79Bombi


----------



## mtncrawler

Are you planning to restore to original or upgrade this 601? Past history?


----------



## weatherby

mtncrawler said:
			
		

> Are you planning to restore to original or upgrade this 601? Past history?


Well I went back & forth for quite awhile (years) trying to decide how to restore this (thing) as my wife calls it and because of its tour of duty in the U.S.A.F. I finally decided to bring it back to its original condition.Now I know thats going to be allot easer said than done but I'll try to get as close as I can get. I am now trying to find out the correct color of blue it is supposed to be and thats turning out to be some what of a problem. The HISTORY of this 601 that I have been able to find out  is it started life in the A.F it went directly up to the ARCTIC CIRCLE to be used to patrol what we then called the DEW line (distant early warning) line. (Radar instillations sites that watched RUSSIA). Long about the mid to late 60s it was shipped down to K.I. SAWYER AFB in Marquette Michigan and it stayed there patrolling the B-52s that were stationed there at that time also at that time it had some type of machine gun mounted on the roof next to the roof hatch ( now only if I had pics.of that ) That AFB closed in the early 80s and then it was some how given/donated to the county up there and they used it for just getting back into the bush when needed, fighting forest fires, and grooming snowmobile trails which they say it did not make a good groomer so towards the end of the 80s they bought a big new TUCKER and this 601 began sitting more & more till it just started sinking into the ground out behind one of there out buildings and never even started for about 4 years. Thats when I started inquiring about it then after about 2 years of red tape I finally got my hands on it in JAN.94 and its been sitting till now. The gun was taken off when K.I. sawyer closed.


----------



## BigAl RIP

We gotta get that gun back !!!


----------



## weatherby

79bombi said:
			
		

> I firmly believe there are two types of people in this world.  When you tell them you bought a snow cat there are two reactions "how cool" or "why would you do that?"  My wife is firmly in the second category of people.
> 
> Good luck with the restore and with the wife.
> 
> 79Bombi


You took the words rite out of my mouth i had many people look at me after they looked at it (as my wife calls it) and say things like ARE YOU NUTS  and then I would have other people say things like THATS THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> The HISTORY of this 601 that I have been able to find out  is it started life in the A.F it went directly up to the ARCTIC CIRCLE to be used to patrol what we then called the DEW line (distant early warning) line. (Radar instillations sites that watched RUSSIA). Long about the mid to late 60s it was shipped down to K.I. SAWYER AFB in Marquette Michigan and it stayed there patrolling the B-52s that were stationed there at that time also at that time it had some type of machine gun mounted on the roof next to the roof hatch ( now only if I had pics.of that ) That AFB closed in the early 80s


That is a great history.    Do you have any idea what the original AF markings would have been on this unit?  I presume a white star, but there must have been some other designations?

This restoration project will make some great reading, I'll be looking forward to your progress reports and photos.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Your wife doesn't get it?    I'm pretty sure that any wife who thinks we are sane to buy 30 to 40 year old snowcats so we can take them apart to put them back together and really have no practical use for them would have to be insane to "get it."
> 
> By the way, is that a Cub Cadet 7000 series tractor in the background?  Or maybe a Challenger?


Boy you said a mouth full there!!!!!!!!

And yes that is a 27HP diesel Cub Cadet


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> And yes that is a 27HP diesel Cub Cadet


7000 series with a Mistubishi engine and probably a HST transmission?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Stay on subject ! We need a damn machine gun ! Everybody check you garage!!!!


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> That is a great history.    Do you have any idea what the original AF markings would have been on this unit?  I presume a white star, but there must have been some other designations?
> 
> This restoration project will make some great reading, I'll be looking forward to your progress reports and photos.


I am glad you brought that up because I forgot to include in that post that when I was in contact with my source at THIOKOL  along with the manual that he sent me  he also sent me a 8x10 black&white photo of one of several  601s that left there factory at that time for the Arctic he had no idea of which one it was maybe mine maybe not but at least it's exactly what what mine did look like when new.    I am going to try and get that 8x10 on to my P.C. so I can post it and show you guys. But I don't know yet if a 8x10 can be made to look as it should when and if I can figure out to make it fit a 700x800 pixel post


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> 7000 series with a Mistubishi engine and probably a HST transmission?


EXXXXXACTLY   I bet you have one


----------



## weatherby

BigAl said:
			
		

> Stay on subject ! We need a damn machine gun ! Everybody check you garage!!!!


I think I better keep the gun off it for now. My neighbor already thinks I'm crazy:657:


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> EXXXXXACTLY   I bet you have one


No, I'm just a tractor geek.  I've got a much smaller/older Cub 1862.  Plus a New Holland TC24D, a Kubota B2910 and a Ventrac 3000.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> No, I'm just a tractor geek.  I've got a much smaller/older Cub 1862.  Plus a New Holland TC24D, a Kubota B2910 and a Ventrac 3000.


Very cool  I,m sorta one to I,d like to show you some pics. of a Fordson Major Diesel I restored a few years back but can I post them here? or should I post them some where else. This is all new to me (writing into a forum )so I don,t know what I can or can not or where or where not to do certain things.


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> Very cool  I,m sorta one to I,d like to show you some pics. of a Fordson Major Diesel I restored a few years back but can I post them here? or should I post them some where else. This is all new to me (writing into a forum )so I don,t know what I can or can not or where or where not to do certain things.


There is a TRACTOR area here in the Forums.  I would post the photos there.  Most of the original members here at the ForumsForums website are actually tractor people.  I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate seeing the pictures and hearing about the restoration.

As for any rules here on the ForumsForums website, the #1 rule is to be civil.  Most anything goes for topics or discussion, but there are some areas where some discussions are better held than others.  For example, many of the Tractor people do not frequent the Snowcat areas, many of the political debates occur in the Debate/Discussion area and those people to visit some of the other areas.  There are places for Jokes, computers, etc.  Just look over the main index and post your pictures or topics in the area you think would be best to get the most people viewing them.

Also there is a photo gallery, you can post larger photos and files in the photo gallery than you can in the discussion area.  BUT if you post photos in the gallery, you cannot really discuss them because it is more like a photo album where you "look" at the pictures or files.  There is even a secret "adult" area called the LOCKER ROOM.  It has adult oriented humor and photos.  You have to ask "DOC" our ForumsForums administrator to let you in there, and you have to be a member here for a certain amount of time and make something like a dozen posts to qualify to get in there.  Some of the stuff in there is pretty funny.  Some of the photos are pretty entertaining   but there is no x-rated stuff in there.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> There is a TRACTOR area here in the Forums.  I would post the photos there.  Most of the original members here at the ForumsForums website are actually tractor people.  I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate seeing the pictures and hearing about the restoration.
> 
> As for any rules here on the ForumsForums website, the #1 rule is to be civil.  Most anything goes for topics or discussion, but there are some areas where some discussions are better held than others.  For example, many of the Tractor people do not frequent the Snowcat areas, many of the political debates occur in the Debate/Discussion area and those people to visit some of the other areas.  There are places for Jokes, computers, etc.  Just look over the main index and post your pictures or topics in the area you think would be best to get the most people viewing them.
> 
> Also there is a photo gallery, you can post larger photos and files in the photo gallery than you can in the discussion area.  BUT if you post photos in the gallery, you cannot really discuss them because it is more like a photo album where you "look" at the pictures or files.  There is even a secret "adult" area called the LOCKER ROOM.  It has adult oriented humor and photos.  You have to ask "DOC" our ForumsForums administrator to let you in there, and you have to be a member here for a certain amount of time and make something like a dozen posts to qualify to get in there.  Some of the stuff in there is pretty funny.  Some of the photos are pretty entertaining   but there is no x-rated stuff in there.


Are you refering to the VEHICLES /  Heavy Equipment section


----------



## weatherby

weatherby said:
			
		

> The beginning of my long awaited restore. And can you believe it (the wife just doesn't get it)


Thease pics. were taken at the time I bought it (JAN.94). Water had collected in the rear drive housing over the years of sitting and was frozen ice hard so we had to drag it out to the road then lift so I could get under  the rear drive with a tourch to heat it & melt the ice so I could push & pull it up on the trailer for the (400mi) trip home


----------



## AKdadio

Cool photos! I hope you have a great time with this project and post photos. I noticed the suspension the 601 uses, had never seen that, it is like a torsion-bar suspension approach with really man-sized springs. 

On another note, if anyone was curious what it is is like to actually use a snow cat in snow. . . here you go . . .


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> Are you refering to the VEHICLES /  Heavy Equipment section



No there is an area just for TRACTORS.

The FORUMSFORUMS has several areas.  We are obviusly in the SNOWCAT area.  But there are some general topic sub-forums and some specific sub-Forums.

Below are some screen captures, you can see that the RURAL LIVING sub-forum has the TRACTOR section.  But the VEHICLE sub-forum has the has the HEAVY EQUIPMENT section.


----------



## Mainer

That's very kewl to pull your 601 from what sounds almost like a near-death expeience for her...to bring her back to her former beauty.  Please be sure to keep us all overly updated.  Any more good historical shots would be appreciated too.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> No there is an area just for TRACTORS.
> 
> The FORUMSFORUMS has several areas.  We are obviusly in the SNOWCAT area.  But there are some general topic sub-forums and some specific sub-Forums.
> 
> Below are some screen captures, you can see that the RURAL LIVING sub-forum has the TRACTOR section.  But the VEHICLE sub-forum has the has the HEAVY EQUIPMENT section.


You must think I,m either blind or a complete moron or both   because I must of looked at that page 10 times and did not see tractors.  Boy now I know what it feels like to have to have somebody draw you picture to show you how to do something


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:
			
		

> You must think I,m either blind or a complete moron or both   because I must of looked at that page 10 times and did not see tractors.


If you would like, I could type s _ l _ o _ w and *LOUD*


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> If you would like, I could type s _ l _ o _ w and *LOUD*


It,s gotta be the lack of snow up here in michigan It,s the only thing I can figure out


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:
			
		

> That's very kewl to pull your 601 from what sounds almost like a near-death expeience for her...to bring her back to her former beauty.  Please be sure to keep us all overly updated.  Any more good historical shots would be appreciated too.


In the pic with me pulling on the chain!!!! You probably see a back- ho behind the snocat well that was juuusstt in case I lost my grip


----------



## derehe

Do you know where you can get more info on those cool snowmobile tracks. I agree that the Mat tracks seem very expensive.


----------



## weatherby

derehe said:
			
		

> Do you know where you can get more info on those cool snowmobile tracks. I agree that the Mat tracks seem very expensive.


I,m sorry but no I don,t. I do agree though mat-tracks are too expensive


----------



## weatherby

More pics.


----------



## mtncrawler

What size 6-cylinder is that? I know you're aways away yet but what are you going to do about tires? 6.70x15 bais ply might be hard to find and I think a radial tire might have too much side flex. Solid fill the front and rear axles? Whats your thoughts?


----------



## weatherby

The motor is the stock 223 ford industrial. As far as tires go I did not think I would have a problem BUT I have not looked into trying to find some yet so I guess I really don,t know.By the sounds of it you might have and had a hard time. I just got the rims blasted & painted (primer) no color yet so I was going to just start looking into tires. What has been your success on finding tires? Also do you know anything about the track jacks used to install the tracks. Are they necessary. I do not have any do you? Can you tell me how you came about getting your 601 and pic. if you have any


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Mornin ,
  It sure looks like your tearing her down and going through it the right way . 
   I have a question ??? That thing looks heavy ... REAL HEAVY. The frame is huge ! Is it steel or alumimun? What does it weigh? Do you happen to know what the PSI ground pressure would be ?
   Keep up the great work , all the efforts will be worth it soon .


----------



## Melensdad

*BigAl . . . *my observation of snowcats is they can be divided into 2 rough groups.  Those that are DEEP POWDER machines and those that are not.  Based on the all terrain tracks on the Thiokol, I'd suggest that the designers were more concerened about getting around in all sorts of conditions and not making this a deep power machine.

*
mtncrawler . . . *I did a quick search and didn't come up with the tire size (but then I only checked a couple sources) but I would agree with you that if a radial tire is used, then it would probably be good to stiffen them up by having them foam filled.


----------



## weatherby

BigAl said:
			
		

> Good Mornin ,
> It sure looks like your tearing her down and going through it the right way .
> I have a question ??? That thing looks heavy ... REAL HEAVY. The frame is huge ! Is it steel or alumimun? What does it weigh? Do you happen to know what the PSI ground pressure would be ?
> Keep up the great work , all the efforts will be worth it soon .


Good afternoon AL. I can only hope that I can put the excellent workmanship in my THIOKOL that you put into your KRISTY very very nice Well AL your rite when you say that thing looks REAL HEAVY because it is. Shipped weight   5450lb. G.V.W.7480lb. When moving it around you have to be careful not to let it bump into anything it takes some effort to stop it before it dose some damage . The frame is all steel the cab is all sheet aluminum. I have been unable to find  the ground pressure that thing creates. Also I,am trying to find these track jacks used to install the tracks. You could probably use a couple of come alongs but not sure yet.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> *BigAl . . . *my observation of snowcats is they can be divided into 2 rough groups.  Those that are DEEP POWDER machines and those that are not.  Based on the all terrain tracks on the Thiokol, I'd suggest that the designers were more concerened about getting around in all sorts of conditions and not making this a deep power machine.
> 
> *
> mtncrawler . . . *I did a quick search and didn't come up with the tire size (but then I only checked a couple sources) but I would agree with you that if a radial tire is used, then it would probably be good to stiffen them up by having them foam filled.


Hi SKURKA. Thats a very true statement. This unit was intended for all sorts of terrain not just snow. The THIOKOL CORP. calls it a Off-Highway Vehicle. I started checking around on tires after MTNCRALLER brought up the tires. I now think it will not be much of a problem. A lot of the older Corvettes back in the 50s used the same size tire which are still being made for people that restore those cars and the like. COKER tire is just one of several CO. that supply that size


----------



## weatherby

I been working on the transmission. I removed the DRIVE LINE BRAKE assembly's and the speedo assembly. Checking for any problems, replacing gaskets & seals, bead blasting, then primering all parts. I,am using a two part primer from IMRON. I,m going to start going through the trans next along with removing the axles from the frame for sand blasting


----------



## mtncrawler

I got this one from a rancher who bought it at a Forest Service auction. He never took on the project and lost interest in it. The story I was told is it was used to pull a grooming drag up on the Flattops, western Colorado. It was retrofitted with P.T.O. hydraulic pump and gooseneck hitch for this purpose. I wish I new some more history on it. As I said in an earlier post it has the 300 C.I. Ford inline and no passenger roof hatch which would indicate the civilian version but under the orange paint it is Air Force blue. Maybe they all came off the assembly line painted blue. Haven't started working on this one yet so I've not yet looked for tires. I did change out my A-Model tires a few years ago (450x12) and they must have been on the shelf for awhile because they all dry cracked after only a couple of seasons. Hopefully the 670x15 tires are still in new production.


----------



## weatherby

Just thought you might enjoy these they say they are 1963 603s. notice the head light guards on the one & not the other and both are non-military units but can,t tell what color they are. I,m going to try & find out though


----------



## Melensdad

Since nobody else asked, and since I know I'm not the only one who doesn't know . . . in that first photo, what is the thing mounted on top of the snowcat?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Since nobody else asked, and since I know I'm not the only one who doesn't know . . . in that first photo, what is the thing mounted on top of the snowcat?


 
It looks like a rock drill to me , but they are usually ran off air and it takes a big compressor . I wonder if it just towed the compressor behind it ??? The motor on the rear does not look big enough . Maybe .........


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Since nobody else asked, and since I know I'm not the only one who doesn't know . . . in that first photo, what is the thing mounted on top of the snowcat?


Yes BIG AL is rite that is some type of drill. I should of add this pic. also to help explain


----------



## bczoom

weatherby said:
			
		

> but can,t tell what color they are.


I studied the pictures long and hard.  They look grey to me.


----------



## bkvail

This is a very interesting thread.  What year is this Thiokol?  My husband's is a '61 Trackmaster....  http://www.geocities.com/snow_toaster is the website where we have pics -  and the body looks exactly the same (and ours had remnants of that blue paint underneath), but the chassis looks SO different the way the suspension is.  The tracks are also very different, although I don't know if the one on ours is like original or not.  Those ones you have look like they would be WAY easier to fabricate than what is on ours!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BigAl said:
			
		

> It looks like a rock drill to me , but they are usually ran off air and it takes a big compressor . I wonder if it just towed the compressor behind it ??? The motor on the rear does not look big enough . Maybe .........


 
What about a hydraulic pump to run the drill?

Jim


----------



## weatherby

I just finished going through the trans. every thing looked normal (for a trans with miles on it) Notice the teeth on first gear (the biggest gear) they are ground back a bit on the left side of the teeth. this is what happens when you hear that grinding noise when putting it in first gear to fast after pushing the clutch in and not giving the trans. time to stop rotating. Though this will not effect the performance of the trans. it will contaminate the gear oil with all that metal it ground off of those teeth


----------



## Skelly

Wow! This forum is exactly what I have been looking for! I began restoration on a 61' Thiokol Trackmaster last spring and have been looking all over for anybody else that has done it or doing it. What's more, is that I live in the UP and it blows my mind that there is someone else up here working on the same model snowcat as I am. It really is a SMALL world! Anyways, I look forward to watching the progress on your cat Weatherby and everyone else. I will try to post some pictures of my project soon!


----------



## Melensdad

Good morning Skelly.  Thanks for joining us here at the Snowcat area at the ForumsForums.

You said it is a small world well believe me when I started messing about with my little Aktiv Snow Trac I had no idea how many people I would find who had similar interests.  But we have a couple hundred people here who visit regularly just to read and/or contribute to the Snowcat area.

We seem to be gaining a lot of folks in the UP, Wisconsin and the main body of Michigan.  Last summer there was some talk about a group meeting here in the mid-west.  We didn't have enough members then, but I suspect that we may be able to do some sort of gathering in the '07-'08 season.


----------



## weatherby

Skelly said:
			
		

> Wow! This forum is exactly what I have been looking for! I began restoration on a 61' Thiokol Trackmaster last spring and have been looking all over for anybody else that has done it or doing it. What's more, is that I live in the UP and it blows my mind that there is someone else up here working on the same model snowcat as I am. It really is a SMALL world! Anyways, I look forward to watching the progress on your cat Weatherby and everyone else. I will try to post some pictures of my project soon!


Well it,s nice to hear from you. Yes I would diffently like to see pics. (along with every body else) of that 601 and everything else about it like how you came about aquiring it. If you read all my threads yuo will notice mine came from the town of Seeny which is south of Grand Marais and they got it from KI SAWYER up there by you. I hope my thread will help you. I will enjoy hearing from you.  
Also BKVAIL has some very good pics. of a 1961 601 that they restored take a look


----------



## Skelly

I noticed that you said the motor in your cat was a Ford 223 Industrial. I have the original parts manual with my 601 and it says that the engine is a Ford 240 industrial. The engine in mine needs to be either rebuilt, or replaced. I've been looking for a ford "300" straight six to replace it with because the 300 and the 240 are basically the same engine. Now I'm wondering if it is a 240 or a 223. Is there any way I can know for sure?


----------



## weatherby

Skelly said:
			
		

> I noticed that you said the motor in your cat was a Ford 223 Industrial. I have the original parts manual with my 601 and it says that the engine is a Ford 240 industrial. The engine in mine needs to be either rebuilt, or replaced. I've been looking for a ford "300" straight six to replace it with because the 300 and the 240 are basically the same engine. Now I'm wondering if it is a 240 or a 223. Is there any way I can know for sure?


 I thought they put 223s  in 1961 THIOKOL but maybe they did'nt. But a 223 or 300 are good choices. I'm sure if you ask a FORD dealer he will tell you what the correct numbers on the block should be and where to look for them at. Thats what I did to make sure I had a 223. Also rebuild kits are available for all three of those motors. If you have a hard time finding them go to RPMMACHINE.com they have them. I would also like to know where and how you found yours


----------



## Skelly

I've been thinking about doing a rebuild. I've found complete rebuild kits on the internet for around $350, wich dosent seem bad compared to what it would cost to have it done by someone else. 

My dad bought the machine from the U.P. Snow Flyers back in 1996. The Snow Flyers are a snowmobile club up here (you've probably heard of them). Anyways, I guess they used it for grooming and maintaining the trails. I'm not sure where it was before that. I would kind of guess that maybe it was used at KI sawyer as well. I can still see where the "US Air Force" tags on the doors were covered up with paint. I will try to find out more about where it has been in its life time. 

My Parents own 19 forties in Rock, MI, so that's where my Dad used the snowcat for skidding logs, collecting sap (for maple syrup), and just exploring the property in the winter. I would say that it was probably used util about 2000 or 2001. The radiator started leaking, along with the water pump and I think he just got sick of flat tires, break downs etc... 

So there it has sat for about the last 5 or 6 years without moving, until last year when I decided to try and get it running again. I got it running without much trouble (some new plugs and some good gas) and drove it out of the sink hole it had created over time. However, the engine knocked like crazy and the water pump was leaking coolant everywhere. That's when I decided to take it apart. My dad was all for it as he knew it never would have been touched again. 

Now the cab is off the chassis, the engine is out, and every single part has been removed from the cab. I'm going to get busy with the engine soon. I've never rebuilt one, but would really like to give it a shot. I'm only 21 years old, so my experience isnt near what most ppl's is on this forum probably is, however I love doing this kind of stuff and the best part about old vehicles is the simplicity of them. 

Anyways, that's my short story turned into a novel  I'm going to try and get some pictures up soon. My dig. camera is busted right now so I'm getting it fixed.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Skelly said:
			
		

> I'm only 21 years old, so my experience isnt near what most ppl's is on this forum probably is, however I love doing this kind of stuff and the best part about old vehicles is the simplicity of them.
> 
> Anyways, that's my short story turned into a novel  I'm going to try and get some pictures up soon. My dig. camera is busted right now so I'm getting it fixed.


 
   Welcome Sir .
 There is a lot of good talent here so just jump in and ask if you need help . I was about 21 when I started my first project . That was about a hundred years ago  .It was a 1923 Ford T bucket roadster.  Now I am 121 years old  and wet my pants alot  , but I like the warm feeling .


----------



## weatherby

I know what you mean, WE all do! We all were 21 once and we all had that same experience level but thats how I learned just by working on stuff. I was always into fast cars, snomobiles, dirt bikes, RC helicopters, 4x4 pull trucks, now a snocat and by working on all these toys is how I,ve learned what I know today . Made a lot of mistakes & broke a lot of stuff and so will you! But thats all part of the learning experience and the BEST way to learn also


----------



## weatherby

Well I removed the rear drive unit. I will look it over close clean it & repair if need be. Though It looks to be in very good condition (I hope ) there should be no repair work needed just a good cleaning inside & out


----------



## Skelly

The body on your machine looks like it's in great shape. The aluminum on mine is decent, but not perfect. There is one panel with some big gouges that I will deffinitely be replacing. It looks like maybe a tree branch or something might have punctured it and actually tore the aluminum a bit before the machine was stopped.  

Anyways, there are also a lot of old holes where things may have been mounted with hardware at one time, but are not anymore. Any suggestions for filling those kinds of holes before priming? Would a fiberglass resin, or a metal glaze work? Also, would I need to use some kind of backing behind the holes when I'm filling them? Maybe tack a piece of aluminum to the inside of the cab and fill from the outside. 

I'm mainly concerned about the small holes in the roof where an antenna or possibly a gun were mounted?? I dont want water dripping in once the project is complete. 

I dont have any body work experience , however I'm really not worried about this thing looking flawless from the outside. I will do my best to make it look good, but I do plan to use this cat in the woods once it is finished, so I'm sure there will be new scratches and dents not too long after it's back on the trail.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## mtncrawler

I've found that riveting a cover plate of aluminum over holes isn't very noticeable once the machine is painted. Use aircraft style solid rivets and aluminum sheet like road sign material. It will cut nicely with a jigsaw using metal blades. About 15 bucks will get you an air chisel at Walmart that will accept the rivet tool. Might as well get set up, you will need this stuff to replace that pannel. Pop rivets will loosen with vibration. If you're covering a crack, stop drill the ends of it before covering it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtncrawler said:
			
		

> I've found that riveting a cover plate of aluminum over holes isn't very noticeable once the machine is painted. Use aircraft style solid rivets and aluminum sheet like road sign material. It will cut nicely with a jigsaw using metal blades. About 15 bucks will get you an air chisel at Walmart that will accept the rivet tool. Might as well get set up, you will need this stuff to replace that pannel. Pop rivets will loosen with vibration. If you're covering a crack, stop drill the ends of it before covering it.


 

A little known fact . If you take a dozen donuts by your County Road Dept and ask , I bet you another dozen donuts that you will leave with some old Aluminum road signs that needed replacing . County workers love donuts !!!


----------



## weatherby

I think MTNCRAWLER & BIGAL ideas are good. I'm going to use some aluminum patch my self in two spots on my cat but for the small holes I am going to TIG weld them shut then grind them flat then use body filler & primer to go over the grinding marks. But I think using body filler or fiber glass to cover small holes will also work. What I would do is go to a body shop or somebody that dose body work & tell them what you want to do and they will tell you the best way to do it and the best product to use to fit your budget


----------



## weatherby

Here we are removing the track adjusters. this turned out to be quite the job. It took a lot of heat from (two) a.c. torch's and some very heavy pounding and about 2 hr. (per side)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Very nice pictures ! I like the way you describe progress in detail .
 This is going to be a "1st class job" it looks like to me   . When do you think you may be finished ?
   When you start "beating your head" against the wall ,PM me and I will give you my "drink recipe " .....


----------



## weatherby

I removed the differential assy. to inspect & clean. I used kerosene to wash the ring gear assy. and inside of drive housing (very contaminated) with old gear lube & water. I will replace all seals and have the brake bands relined. Everything else is in good shape. I will next sand blast the housing.


----------



## weatherby

After everything has been cleaned and the brake linings will have to be relined


----------



## mtntopper

weatherby,
Great rebuild info and photos. Many people will be watching your progress. You are doing a great job in detailing the info out for others to see and learn. 
Just stay away from BigAls drink recipe or you may end up like him.     
Bill


----------



## weatherby

mtntopper said:
			
		

> weatherby,
> Great rebuild info and photos. Many people will be watching your progress. You are doing a great job in detailing the info out for others to see and learn.
> Just stay away from BigAls drink recipe or you may end up like him.
> Bill


Well by the time I get into this as deep as BigAl is, I'll probably have my own drink recipe'sss by then, and me and him will be swap'en recipes & snocat stories all night.   Also thanks for the complements


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Excellent work!  I have a 61 Thiokol Swamp Spyte.  I will dig into her next year after I finish my Snow Master rebuild.  I believe my Thikol has a bent shift fork.  I am not that mechanically inclined to open up the Clark C4 transmission.  The Swamp spryte is anphibious.  Will be interesting to get her up and running again!


----------



## weatherby

I had to make up new brake band rods. The original rod you see on the right became very pitted over time and the new seals would have for sure leaked on that rod so I made new ones out of stainless steel (one on the left) Also rebuilt the steering ram cylinders good thing they could be rebuilt they are $400.00 each. $65.00 each to rebuild. the pic. of the rear drive shows how it goes together


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Weatherby and more progress?  Hows it coming along?


----------



## Mainer

...please keep the pics coming!  Some of us are only living and learning through your experience!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I believe I have two of these track jacks.  Pm me with your address and I will send them to you.  Just send them back when you are done.  Great work!








			
				weatherby said:
			
		

> Good afternoon AL. I can only hope that I can put the excellent workmanship in my THIOKOL that you put into your KRISTY very very nice Well AL your rite when you say that thing looks REAL HEAVY because it is. Shipped weight   5450lb. G.V.W.7480lb. When moving it around you have to be careful not to let it bump into anything it takes some effort to stop it before it dose some damage . The frame is all steel the cab is all sheet aluminum. I have been unable to find  the ground pressure that thing creates. Also I,am trying to find these track jacks used to install the tracks. You could probably use a couple of come alongs but not sure yet.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Very nice work . You are sure during it right . I'll share my toolbox with you ,anytime .


----------



## weatherby

Hear is the starter before & after I dismantled, bead blast, replaced brushes, & had the armature checked out & turned. Also replaced the bushings.


----------



## weatherby

weatherby said:
			
		

> Here is the starter before & after I dismantled, bead blast, replaced brushes, & had the armature checked out & turned. Also replaced the bushings.


pics.


----------



## weatherby

I,m going to start putting back together the rear drive but after bead blasting I could not get all the sand out of the pinion bearing like I thought I could with air. I did not want to remove it from the beginning  because the depth of the pinion is set from the factory and did not want to have to try and reset it. I knew I would get sand in it from blasting no mater how well you try to seal it up from the sand blaster but I just can,t get it clean SO it has to come out for a bath in solvent and then the pinion depth reset when


----------



## mbsieg

In that case I always put a thick layer of grease over the bearing and do not hit it directly with the compressed air then just wipe out all the grease.... Just a thought....


----------



## weatherby

That idea sounds good it may very well have worked in this case. I will remember that one  THANKS


----------



## weatherby

I been working on the AC heating system which involves a battery tray heater, engine oil heater, coolant heater, and a circulating pump. Everything works fine except for the coolant heater. The coolant heater works but it has a few holes in the body that showed up after bead blasting. Now I could braise them shut but because I can,t take the thing apart and look inside to see how bad the rest of the body is I,m not going to take the chance on other holes showing up later plus I can get a new one which is a updated model of this one for $70.00 which I ordered today.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Where did you find the replacement part?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Where did you find the replacement part?


I found it at HotStart Manufacturing. Just Google hotstart and you,ll find it. That coolant heater was used on a lot of different machinery.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thank you.  I am working on another project this would come in handy on.


----------



## weatherby

I,ve got the rear drive painted along with lots of other little stuff now that we had some warmer temps. out side. So I was now able to put it back together and get it out of the way so I can start working on other parts. IF only I was back in my twenty's & thirty's again I could work on more than one thing at a time. But  NOW when I can walk around the shop looking for a tool for five minutes just to find I been carrying it around in my left hand  I don,t think I better get to far ahead of my self :Unsure:


----------



## mtncrawler

Single stage urethane or ?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

NOW when I can walk around the shop looking for a tool for five minutes just to find I been carrying it around in my left hand  I don,t think I better get to far ahead of my self :Unsure:[/QUOTE]

So that's not just me that does that I knew it was not just a left hand right brain thing...........

Great pictures, What are you shooting Pictures with?Very clear

You are doing everything right...  out of all the machines that we
have rebuilt  (over 80 ) I only wish we would have kept more start to finish 
photo's  Nice work.................. 


Brad


----------



## weatherby

mtncrawler said:
			
		

> Single stage urethane or ?


Yes    it is a single stage polyurethane made by Imron. Here in Mich. it runs about 60.00 a quart, 206.00 a gal. and this paint requires an activator which is 100.00 per quart and 56.00 a pint  What ever you do DON,T TELL MY WIFE


----------



## Snowcat Operations

It sure is a nice color.  Is that what the Airforce painted the cat?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> It sure is a nice color.  Is that what the Airforce painted the cat?


Yes that is called  STRATA BLUE  15045  and thanks for the complement


----------



## weatherby

Here are the tires that I,am going with. They are a 6/70x15 6 ply ribbed tire made by Akuret they can also be found under the name Titan at least thats in Michigan. Not an easy size to find.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Love that paint.  Did you need to buff it out?


----------



## Thiokol2track

weatherby,  how much those babies run you each??I've got to get new ones for my 4t2.   great job your doing !!!


----------



## Av8r3400

Take care with the DuPont - Imron. I've painted with that before, it's very toxic, but the best paint money can buy for durability. Be sure to use fresh filters or better yet a supplied air respirator.

(Don't ask how I know...  )


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Love that paint.  Did you need to buff it out?


No you do not need to buff Imron to get it smooth or shinny. your last coat of color is what you will end up with after it dries. Imron is one of the most hardest/ durable paints around and shiniest with out using any clear coat so you want to be VERY careful you don,t get dirt in it before it dries because you will probably not sand it out


----------



## weatherby

Av8r3400 said:
			
		

> Take care with the DuPont - Imron. I've painted with that before, it's very toxic, but the best paint money can buy for durability. Be sure to use fresh filters or better yet a supplied air respirator.
> 
> (Don't ask how I know...  )


You are so very correct. for anybody thats wants to spray Imron YOU MUST use a respirator and a good one at that. Or like Av8r3400 says, a supplied air unit which I do not have, I use a respirator and get out of the over spray as soon as I can. This paint WILL cause lung problems


----------



## weatherby

Thiokol2track said:
			
		

> weatherby,  how much those babies run you each??I've got to get new ones for my 4t2.   great job your doing !!!


Those tires cost $60.00 each plus &10.00 per tube and 6% Mich. sales tax


----------



## weatherby

I,ve been away on work for a wile so I haven't had much time to do much but I have got the hubs done along with a lot of little parts also just got the frame sand blasting done along with the axles but have not been able to apply primer yet ( to cold ) .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Looks perfect!  Cant wait to see your rig completed!


----------



## Mainer

You've got to stop this whole work thing...it's getting in the way of the cat's progress... let alone keeping the forum up to date on gorgeous work!

This restore is feeding every bit of my anal retentive   nature to do things right but never finding the time (rationalization).   

Just awesome work.  Keep cranking it out ... PLEASE!  

We'll tell the wife you have a whole crew of 'enquiring minds' that need to be fed.  I think we should all pool some cash and send along flowers or something.  That should buy you some more shop time, eh?  Whatever it takes I always say!


----------



## mtntopper

weatherby said:
			
		

> I,ve been away on work for a wile so I haven't had much time to do much but I have got the hubs done along with a lot of little parts also just got the frame sand blasting done along with the axles but have not been able to apply primer yet ( to cold ) .


 
I think he is telling us "you cannot rush great craftsmanship". Great job!! Keep posting your progress....


----------



## Mainer

Absolutely agree!


----------



## weatherby

HAY!  thanks all you guys Snowcat operations, Mainer, Mtntoper, and all the others out there.All those complements are MUCH appreciated.  As far as the flowers go I,am not say en anything to the wife because if she thinks she can get flowers out of this deal she will. I keep her on a NEED TO KNOW BASIS ONLY on what goes on in the barn.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The work shop is NO place for women or children.  Not even the dog is allowed into the actual gargage I have.  This has been a rule I have had from day one.  Now the wife will come to the door and tell me I have a phone call.  Thats ok.  Its also OK if I need a third or fourth hand to help me.  Then she is allowed.  I know this sounds bad but she seems to understand thats my secret get away from the B.S. space.  I made hers the Laundry room.


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> The work shop is NO place for women or children.  Not even the dog is allowed into the actual gargage I have.  This has been a rule I have had from day one.  Now the wife will come to the door and tell me I have a phone call.  Thats ok.  Its also OK if I need a third or fourth hand to help me.  Then she is allowed.  I know this sounds bad but she seems to understand thats my secret get away from the B.S. space.  I made hers the Laundry room.


Sounds like you have every thing well under control I like that!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

​


----------



## weatherby

Finally I found some time to get back to work on my cat. This is a busy time of year for us so I can,t get out there as often as I would like. But anyway I got the chassis blasted and the axles. Insted of using paint on the axles I used that bed liner stuff (RHINO) in a spray can that stuff is REALLY nice very durable considering it came out of a spray can. I bought a can first so I could test it on some scrap metal first to see how it holds up. I was surprised! it,s very chemical prof also. The only down side to it is it dose,t go very far at $11.00 per can it took almost 4 cans to do the axles and the brackets that hold them on.


----------



## weatherby

After the chassis was sandblasted I had to repair some sheet metal damage caused from what looks like a track problem back in it,s day. So I made up some patch panels one for each side both sides had the same damage. I removed the rivets (ground them off) and reattached the new panels with stainless button head screws.


----------



## weatherby

After the patch work and some welding on numerics small cracks here & there I prepared it for paint


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well look at you!  Must be nice having some good working weather!  Been snowing here AGAIN.  I love how the axles came out!  That stuff seems pretty good.  Do you have a picture of the product?  Also the lower frame repair came out pretty good to.  Nice paint.


----------



## pixie

Looks great, Weatherby  

You're moving right along.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I believe I beat you here Weatherby.  Cup of hot coffee in hand waiting for the pics.!


----------



## weatherby

This is the bed liner in a can stuff that I used on the axles. The can on the right made by Plasti-Kote I do NOT recommend at all, it is very thin and comes off easy when scratched after it has dried. The Dupli- Color is much much better and is VERY hard to scratch off after it has dried.


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> I believe I beat you here Weatherby.  Cup of hot coffee in hand waiting for the pics.!



OK OK just try en to get the fingers in sync with the brain tonight


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry, check your PM.  Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Melensdad

weatherby said:


> This is the bed liner in a can stuff that I used on the axles. The can on the right made by Plasti-Kote I do NOT recommend at all, it is very thin and comes off easy when scratched after it has dried. The Dupli- Color is much much better and is VERY hard to scratch off after it has dried.



Have you ever tried the epoxy truck liner products?  It is a 2 part mix and you spray it on with your air compressor (use a cheap undercoating gun that costs about $10 at Harbor Freight and you can just throw the gun away if you don't want to clean it).  The results are not as good as Rhinoliner, but much more durable than normal paint on products.  It can be applied thick or thin, with or without rubber additives.  There are many brands available, I've bought it on Ebay a couple times and had good success.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I purchased the Southern Polyurethane Institute bed liner and the correct bed liner gun that cost $29.00.  This stuff is pretty damn durable!  Cost 149 per kit (coats 8' truck bed).  I will give a full report after I apply it.


----------



## weatherby

B_Skurka said:


> Have you ever tried the epoxy truck liner products?  It is a 2 part mix and you spray it on with your air compressor (use a cheap undercoating gun that costs about $10 at Harbor Freight and you can just throw the gun away if you don't want to clean it).  The results are not as good as Rhinoliner, but much more durable than normal paint on products.  It can be applied thick or thin, with or without rubber additives.  There are many brands available, I've bought it on Ebay a couple times and had good success.



No   I have heard of it just recently though and heard the same things you are saying about it. I am for sure going to look into it and the stuff snocat-Oper. is going to use on his cat. I will be using one or the other because I,am going to spray the interior with it. I used the cans on the axles just to see if looked good and held up better than paint (which it dose) before I bought the gun and big can. I also like the Ebay Idea.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I believe the SPI bedliner is more what you are looking for.  I chose there product after searching around.  It just happens I also purchased there paint as well.  There stuff is really rubbery but hard on the surface.  Kinda hard to explain.  It feels hard on a metal surface but when you gat a sample which is not on metal it is bendable.  This to me will cut down on vibration related noise which tends to be a big thing in all snowcats.  I will give you an honost report.  If its crap I will tell you its crap if its the greatist invention since sliced bread I will tell you that as well.


----------



## Thiokol2track

Can you paint over that stuff  ??


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thiokol2track said:


> Can you paint over that stuff  ??









Yes you can paint right over it.  You just need to wait over night after spraying it down.  Then after the over night wait just spray your paint right on top.  If anyone wants the contact info and or to get a sample let me know.  I will post all contact information.


----------



## Melensdad

Thiokol2track said:


> Can you paint over that stuff  ??


Mike gave an answer for the stuff he uses, with regards to the stuff I use, it is thick and rubbery and while I suppose paint might stick to it, I don't think I would try to paint over a 2-part epoxy.  

The 2-part epoxy product can be sprayed on thin, thick or very thick as desired.  Obviously the thicker you spray it on, the more impact it absorbs.  I'd say a single layer of light spray is about 1/16" thick and it can be built up to probably 1/4" thick with more coats.  

It is also available in a variety of stock colors (depending on the supplier) or available in white, which you can then tint with automotive paint.  BigAl did that with his Kristi KT-7 and his results were outstanding.  I've never done a custom tint, I've only used stock colors.  I have some white that I intend to use, but I seem to be way behind on all my projects


----------



## weatherby

Well I started putting the frame back together,wile doing so I ran into a small problem. Several weeks back when the frame was still bare and lacking paint I welded a tow hook on the rear frame cross member, now I knew it would be close to the axle but not THAT close, so wouldn't you know it when I mounted that axle it hit the hook. So I had to get back under the frame to burn a notch in the hook so the axle clears as you can see in my pic.


----------



## weatherby

I also repaired and put back together the shutters for the radiator, and had the radiator cleaned out and checked for leaks and repaired at the local radiator shop.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Guess I better get those Track Jacks sent to you pretty soon!


----------



## scooterd

For track jacks, I use modified fence stretchers.  They are easy to find at any farm supply store.  It works for me and they are priced right!


----------



## weatherby

I have been building the frame back up. I took the 110v AC electric coolant circulating pump apart to reseal it because it was leaking oil that little motor runs in oil. So wile I had it apart I changed the oil also the last pic. is after I dumped the oil out so you can see what it looks like on the inside. Also in the last pic. you can see those 4 posts sticking out of all 4 corners, well those are the screws that held the top on after I broke the heads off of each one, come to find out they were glued in with something. I did get the out after some heat.


----------



## weatherby

I also had a problem finding the correct size dust cap to fit the hubs they are a very uncommon size come to find out, I,am not saying they don,t exist it,s just that I can,t find them any ware. So I had them (the hubs) bored  out to fit the next most popular bigger size.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thats a smart fix!  Love the progress.  Hey I just picked up a Thiokol 1202B.  Love it so far!  I'm just cleaning her up before I put it in storage for the summer.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> I also had a problem finding the correct size dust cap to fit the hubs they are a very uncommon size come to find out, I,am not saying they don,t exist it,s just that I can,t find them any ware. So I had them (the hubs) bored  out to fit the next most popular bigger size.



This rebuild should make history!  It's going to be 'better than new' and also kept as close to original as humanly possible.    

Between this fantastic frame-up restore and what SnowOps will do with 'The General' there is some real potential for a book in the making!   "Everything you couldnt possibly know about Snowcat Restoration:  Not for the weak-hearted!"     Not sure if Yetti makes it in or not...maybe the sequel.     Kidding aside, there's a book amongst this group.  Alot of knowledge in the community that would be a shame to just go away over time.  

Who needs world news when we have the 601 thread!

Masterful work!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I couldnt agree MORE!  The 601 restore is real candy to the eyes!  WEATHERBY you are doing one hell of a great job.  Please keep those pictures and info coming!


----------



## weatherby

HAY you guys sure know to build  someones ego  I don,t think I,m worthy . But I did have to show the wife She said she dose not know whats wrong with all of us guys but between Her, DR.Phil, & Opra they  should be able to figure it out  With all kidding aside I do appreciate the complements   Thanks


----------



## weatherby

Mainer  here is the pic. of my dash


----------



## BigAl RIP

weatherby said:


> . But I did have to show the wife She said she dose not know whats wrong with all of us guys but between Her, DR.Phil, & Opra they should be able to figure it outThanks


 
  The first time you take her out for a ride in your restored machine ,she will understand  . I willing to bet the smile on her face ,will be a mile wide .
 Damn nice job .

   My Yetti is not even running right and the wife takes everybody out to the shop to show them what she gets to ride in this winter  .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh Damn and I said no more Kristi jokes!  Son of a b#@tch  Me and my big mouth.  Hurry up and get better BigAl!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WEATHERBY will you be going to the Snowcat shootout at BigAls ranch in January?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OH never mind.  Your in Michigan.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The wife will be completely amazed at how much fun it is!


----------



## weatherby

Snowcatoper. & Big Al  I know you guys are rite on about the wife, and also I have two daughters that are on her side also. But I can see a little change starting in them now that parts of that cat are starting to look  shiny & new again AND when I mention how nice it will be when THEY are out on there snowmobiles all bundled up and ME in the snocat with the HEATER going MUSIC playing drinking something WARM. YA I think I can even have them running parts for me before long


----------



## Snowcat Operations

And when the kids are away you and the wife will have a nice warm and cozy  place to play!  Remind the wife about that!


----------



## weatherby

Well I know It,s been awhile but I,ve been very busy with work so I haven't had much time to spend on the cat, but I am working on the engine with what little time and energy I have left at the end of some of my good days. The engine is back from the machine shop and I have all the parts to start putting it back together. The pic. of the bent push rods are what came out of the motor when I took it apart I have no idea as of yet what caused this problem. I could find nothing wrong with anything to have caused this problem, so as I put this motor back together I will try and figure it out because something had to cause it. Maybe when I check the lash I will find it there. Any ideas will be appreciated. Also if anybody may know where I can find a new exhaust manifold for this 1963  223 ford, I can,t find one any ware


----------



## weatherby

Also I finally found a body mount that will match up with the original mounts I just have to cut that collar off of all the new ones. I looked & looked and could not find a mount that was exact to the original mounts so I had to settle for these .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow!  Those push rods aren't pretty!  What shape are the crank and cam in.  I don't have much knowledge about the internal parts of an engine but I'm wondering if the engine not being timed right would cause this?  Somethings definately amiss to cause push rods to bend like that.  I'd be checking and re-checking everything for clearances and tolerances before putting it back together.  The last thing you'd want is to throw it together and take the machine out on its maiden voyage only to leave you stranded out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

weatherby said:


> Also if anybody may know where I can find a new exhaust manifold for this 1963  223 ford, I can,t find one any ware



http://www.sunmanford.net/specials.html

Not sure if this is what you're looking for but it's worth a shot.  It's at the bottom of the page but it looks like they're out of stock.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> Wow!  Those push rods aren't pretty!  What shape are the crank and cam in.  I don't have much knowledge about the internal parts of an engine but I'm wondering if the engine not being timed right would cause this?  Somethings definately amiss to cause push rods to bend like that.  I'd be checking and re-checking everything for clearances and tolerances before putting it back together.  The last thing you'd want is to throw it together and take the machine out on its maiden voyage only to leave you stranded out in the middle of nowhere.



Could be stuck valves too.........


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> Wow!  Those push rods aren't pretty!  What shape are the crank and cam in.  I don't have much knowledge about the internal parts of an engine but I'm wondering if the engine not being timed right would cause this?  Somethings definately amiss to cause push rods to bend like that.  I'd be checking and re-checking everything for clearances and tolerances before putting it back together.  The last thing you'd want is to throw it together and take the machine out on its maiden voyage only to leave you stranded out in the middle of nowhere.


Well in the beginning I thought for sure it would be the timing, but it turned out to be correct.There also were no marks on top of the pistons from the valves hitting. I also should mention that somebody had this motor apart very shortly before it stopped running because the inside of the motor looked like it just came out of the machine shop and probably did not run no more than just a couple of  seconds or if at all with push rods bent like that and then probably just gave up on it and parked it. So with that said it could be possible the cam or the rocker arm assy. may be wrong. I am going to have that looked into to find out for sure one way or the other. Also before the motor goes back in the frame I will run it on a test stand that I am building for it so any problems can be found and fixed before going back in


----------



## weatherby

Also thanks for the web site on the manifold but I all ready talked to those guys and all they MIGHT be able to get is a used one that will probably be cracked just like mine all ready is. I know I can get it welded but that will be a last resort if I can,t find a new one .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I will check on the manifold for you.  I might have a lead????????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Have a metal fab shop build you a custom header if worse comes to worse.  Also make sure you have the correct cam shaft.  Someone may have swapped in a 200 or something like that.  Something was put back together wrong then fired up!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's kinda what it looks like.........incorrect camshaft and pushrod combination.


----------



## Mainer

groomerguyNWO said:


> That's kinda what it looks like.........incorrect camshaft and pushrod combination.



Agree with you but doesn't that seem odd for someone to do that even by accident?  I agree and think it's that as well... but keep thinking that it seems outrageous.

For that to be the case then the previous owner(s) must have been replacing the original parts (that were worn/broken/bent) with parts that they thought weren't correct but they couldn't find the exact right part and thought it might be close enough.  What do you think?  If so then they should have realized that applies only in horse shoes and hand grenades.   

If it's not that what else could it be ?????


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Weathby, in some rare cases we have seen that when a machine has had a severe backfire that it has bent the push rods and cracked a manifold all at the same time. the owner was using starting fuel and the exhaust was partially pluged with a chipmunk nest and yes the chipmunk did not like it either.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I bet you they thought it was a Ford 177 or 200!  I would check parts against known 233 parts if you can find them.  Personally I would swap in a Ford 250 and go with an automatic.


----------



## weatherby

THANKS  Snocat/operations, Grommerguy, Boggie, and Mainer you guys are CORRECT I did drop the cam shaft off at the machine shop along with the valve springs to see if they are the correct ones.The machine shop called today and they found that the springs are correct but the cam is NOT so what happened was the the springs (coil bind) because the lobs on the cam were much taller. So how that cam found It,s way into that motor is anybody's guess but at least we  now know what bent the push rods.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's kinda what I figured that the cam might be incorrect.  Could have also been incorrect lengths of pushrods.  Hope you get it figured out!  Good luck!


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> That's kinda what I figured that the cam might be incorrect.  Could have also been incorrect lengths of pushrods.  Hope you get it figured out!  Good luck!



We also did check the push rod length which is correct. I see you are located in or near geraldton Ont. I,ve been up to lake O'Sulivan north of Nakina many times nice place.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool!  I'm right in Geraldton.  Been up to O'Sullivan Lake a few times myself.  Never fished there though.  When I went there, it was on canoe trips.  I see you're in the UP.  That's where the groomer I operate in the winter came from.  Small world!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

weatherby said:


> THANKS  Snocat/operations, Grommerguy, Boggie, and Mainer you guys are CORRECT I did drop the cam shaft off at the machine shop along with the valve springs to see if they are the correct ones.The machine shop called today and they found that the springs are correct but the cam is NOT so what happened was the the springs (coil bind) because the lobs on the cam were much taller. So how that cam found It,s way into that motor is anybody's guess but at least we  now know what bent the push rods.







Ive seen worse!  Also once had some very expensive parts that needed Powder coating.  I tagged each piece with the color written on the tag it needed to be powder coated.  some parts came back correct but most were switched.  Had an argument with the owner that THEY screwed up and not me.  Proved it with Polaroids my brother had taken of each part.  The tags had the part number (Which is what he was taking a picture of) plus you could read my chicken scratch of what color it was to be!  If it wasnt for those I would have been out alot of money.  Anyway I bet the engine was disassembled and then someone brought another Ford inline in to be rebuilt.  Someone swapped parts.  Also just to make sure I would check all the other parts.  If they swapped in the wrong cam what else could they have swapped in?  The parts will fit as you found out (Or the previous owner did) But will self detruct like a Mission Impossible tape when fired up.  I suggest getting another "running" engine to be safe or have each part inspected.  Its a pain in the ass I know but nothing will let the air out of your wifes sails for snowcats faster if you fire it up and it grenades on you with some God Awful noises spewing from the engine compartment.

Go with a 250 cid!  OR if you want a great running 200 I have two sitting in some nice running snowcats that I want to put 250s in!  I will sell them cheap!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sno-op's right!  I'd be looking for something else to put in it just to be sure.  THere's always gonna be that big "WHAT IF" every time you go out with it.  I'm in the same situation with my boat motor right now.  Too many guys had their fingers in it now I don't know what's wrong with it and I'm not prepared to waste any more $$$ on something I can't trust.  My advice.........if you're anything less then 100%sure you know what the problem is in that engine, start looking for something else to put in it, but that's just me. (I'm still a little sore about spending a month rebuilding an engine only to have it blow up on me the first trip out!)


----------



## Mainer

groomerguyNWO said:


> ...My advice.........if you're anything less then 100%sure you know what the problem is in that engine, start looking for something else to put in it, but that's just me.



How about taking this as an opportunity to convert to a nice beefy diesel?     Maybe changing more variables than would be ideal... but at least worth a few moments of consideration...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

A 250 CID inline Ford 6 should pretty much be a straight bolt in.  Plus the 250s came with a Ford V8 bolt pattern bell housing alowing you to bolt up any Ford automatic transmission.  C-4 C-6 or the AOD.  All thats needed is a Ford 300 inline 6 flex plate.


----------



## Av8r3400

Problem Solved.


----------



## weatherby

Well I do agree with all you guys about switching it out for a 250 or 200 the only reason I,am not is because I,m try to keep this as original as I can or I would like Snocat/Op says, put in a 250 which I agree is a better way to go. But before this motor goes back together I will be 100% sure that everything is right . The only things that will not be replaced will be the pistons, rods, and crank shaft. And also before it goes back between the frame rails I am going to run it on a test stand that I am building for it so I don,t have any problems once I start it for the first time after it,s all done and the wife & all her friends are standing there watching.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well, Thats the way to do it then!  Test stands are pretty easy to fab anyway.  Keep us posted.


----------



## weatherby

Well I know it's been awhile but between work & trying to spend time up north at our other house and all the upkeep with two homes It's been hard to spend quality time on the cat, but I finally got some time to work on it in the last several days and update my thread. As you can see I got the engine basically back together after making sure all tolerances are correct. It looks like I will be welding the crack in my exhaust manifold I can not find a new one even with the help of a lot of you guys out there. I will be starting on the carburetor next, to get it back in new condition and also I will be switching  the 35 amp generator  over to a high amp altanator then it will be close to starting it up, but that will be a couple of weeks yet because I have to be out of town all of this up coming week and some of the week of the 23rd for work. So thats all I have for now .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very nice!  Do still need the Track Jacks?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good God Man ! Is everything you do have to look so damn good ???? Smear a little grease on something, for cryin out loud . I can only think of one other fella on FF that works at your level . Its that fella up in Canada with that perfect Snow Trac . I think i'll go out a polish my lug nuts that I got from Mntpooper .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Weatherby dont pay any attention to him.  (Hes a Kristi owner)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Weatherby dont pay any attention to him. (Hes a Kristi owner)


 

 Well...... You ain't much better Snot Tracker


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> Very nice!  Do still need the Track Jacks?



I don't think so,  at least not yet. First I,am going to see if I can get a fence stretcher from T.S.C. to work but that still is a couple of months away yet, but thanks I may still need them


----------



## weatherby

BigAl said:


> Good God Man ! Is everything you do have to look so damn good ???? Smear a little grease on something, for cryin out loud . I can only think of one other fella on FF that works at your level . Its that fella up in Canada with that perfect Snow Trac . I think i'll go out a polish my lug nuts that I got from Mntpooper .



Well  as my two daughters,most of my friends and all my neighbors tell me is that It's starting to happen!  (But they didn't think it would take this long) and that is, you guys are starting to wounder what they have known since that day I came home with that WHAT IN THE HELL IS THAT THING (as they put it) on the back of my flat bed trailer, is that he's not normal  But I did think it was nice of them to offer to get me help when ever I want it,  GEEEEEEEE I wounder if that means helping work on the snocat???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Most likely it means help from little bald men with glasses in white coats.    We here at the FF snowcat division are here to assist you in your endeavors to get your snowcat on the snow.  We are better than men in white coats since we know what you trully suffer from.  Snowcattus syndrome.  We also know that there is truly one cure for this little bug.  Its getting your snowcat on the snow!  Thats it.  Some of us who have long term projects just cant stand the idea of not being able to run on the snow so we buy additional snowcats.  These individuals are in what we call the terminal stage and must be surrounded by snowcats all year long.  Once bitten by that snowcat bug there trully is no going back to life as before.  You realize that you really didnt have a life before.  Now you do.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:


> Well...... You ain't much better Snot Tracker




How dare the even talk to me......   Yee Kristi owners are not worthy.:snooty:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Most likely it means help from little bald men with glasses in white coats. We here at the FF snowcat division are here to assist you in your endeavors to get your snowcat on the snow. We are better than men in white coats since we know what you trully suffer from. Snowcattus syndrome. We also know that there is truly one cure for this little bug. Its getting your snowcat on the snow! Thats it. Some of us who have long term projects just cant stand the idea of not being able to run on the snow so we buy additional snowcats. These individuals are in what we call the terminal stage and must be surrounded by snowcats all year long. Once bitten by that snowcat bug there trully is no going back to life as before. You realize that you really didnt have a life before. Now you do.


 

   Very well said . So lets see here .... I own 3 cats and you have 4 cats  ..... hmmmmmm . Should we take the pink pill this morning or the purple one . I feel all giddy .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL yes I will be taking the PURPLE pill!  Two of them.


----------



## weatherby

I just thought I would show you guys the crack in my exhaust manifold before I get it fixed, (the crack is between the two studs in the first picture). Also I,am switching the 35amp generator for a 160amp alternator


----------



## Bobcat

BigAl said:


> Very well said . So lets see here .... I own 3 cats and you have 4 cats  ..... hmmmmmm . Should we take the pink pill this morning or the purple one . I feel all giddy .




Actually, Mikey has 7 (seven)!!! 3 in the yard, 1 in the circus tent, and 3 awaiting transportation to the yard/circus tent.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Love the Alternator upgrade.  Where did you find it?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> Love the Alternator upgrade.  Where did you find it?



I got it at a local shop that puts in those huge boom-en stereo systems in cars & boats. It ran me $125.00


----------



## Bulldog1401

weatherby said:


> I got it at a local shop that puts in those huge boom-en stereo systems in cars & boats. It ran me $125.00


 Good price!! You wont be sorry. This mod will allow you to easliy run all kinds of things that would have strained that little generator (winch, strobes, etc...).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bobpierce said:


> Actually, Mikey has 7 (seven)!!! 3 in the yard, 1 in the circus tent, and 3 awaiting transportation to the yard/circus tent.



7 CATS?!?!?!?!  MIGHT WE BE SEING AND UPGRADE TO THE STORAGE FACILITIES FOR THESE CATS ALSO IN THE NEAR FUTURE?  HERE'S ONE OPTION I'VE FOUND THAT MIGHT HOLD ALL THOSE CATS UNDER ONE ROOF.......


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nope these are Thiokols and Snow Masters NOT Kristis!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

weatherby said:


> I just thought I would show you guys the crack in my exhaust manifold before I get it fixed, (the crack is between the two studs in the first picture). Also I,am switching the 35amp generator for a 160amp alternator













OUCH! thats pretty bad.  I have hod ZERO luck in finding one for you.  Not sure what else to do.  Maybe you can have one fabbed up?  Custom built.  That thing is history!  I do not belive welding it will work for long.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

FOUND YOUR EXHAUST MANIFOLD 


GOT IT!  THIS WILL WORK!!!!!!!!!!  And these will never crack!

http://www.cliffordperformance.net/...e_Code=CP&Product_Code=2-F&Category_Code=F300

 ​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

AND THIS!

http://www.cliffordperformance.net/...ode=CP&Product_Code=434501&Category_Code=F300


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> AND THIS!
> 
> http://www.cliffordperformance.net/...ode=CP&Product_Code=434501&Category_Code=F300



HEY Mike thats a excellent find that will help me out greatly, but I wont have time to look into it until the middle of next week I will be out of town after tonight but I do APPRECIATE your help


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No problem.  I have been to cliffords site 100 times and never saw the 223 section.  If you have problems finding it let me know I can guide you to the right area on there site.


----------



## weatherby

HI every body I know I'ts been awhile since my last post but dew to a serious dirt bike accident I was in a couple of weeks ago I am just now getting back up and walking and able to do some things like (typing) though I am very slow. I can only type with my right hand . I wont have full use of my left for some time due to three brakes in the arm & wrist that will be in a cast for sometime. Hope to post some new pics. next week as I get back to work on the cat, but don;t expect to much for a wile yet I still move pretty slow but getting better every day


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> HI every body I know I'ts been awhile since my last post but dew to a serious dirt bike accident I was in a couple of weeks ago I am just now getting back up and walking and able to do some things like (typing) though I am very slow. I can only type with my right hand . I wont have full use of my left for some time due to three brakes in the arm & wrist that will be in a cast for sometime. Hope to post some new pics. next week as I get back to work on the cat, but don;t expect to much for a wile yet I still move pretty slow but getting better every day



W-

Hey, I'm sure I can speak for every one of us in saying that we all hope you're getting better (body & spirit), and that your accident will have no lasting negative effects.  I'm sure we can all lend an extra hand where we can (for those nearby, a physical hand hopefully!), or parts/sourcing for those afar.

Very sorry to hear about your accident.

BUT...on the upside (ok, I'm trying here...), you can get some 1-on-1 time with the cat...you nurse it back to health and vice versa!  Slow-going but it's obviously a fantastic sign that your snowcat addiction can pull you out of bed!  Let's just hope you're wearing some shop-gear and not a hospital gown!  No pics necessary on that W!   

Let me (or any of us I'm sure), know what you may need!  

Bravo for your tenatiousness and will !    

BTW... we still expect just as much talent (but not progress), as before.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Weatherby, sorry to here about you accident........ been there also before
gave up riding two wheeled anything. went to tracks,( its been 30 years now since I was on a bike ) they say when you go to tracks you never go back....... get better....... be sure to keep us informed
how things are going.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Weatherby.  Man I am sorry to hear about this accident.  I put my dirt bike down about 3 months ago as well.  I screwed my shoulder up for a few days and decided to sell the bike.  I had it for sale before but then thought Nah I can still ride.  WRONG.  Bike was sold 2 days after accident.  I wont be riding anymore bikes period.

Anyway if you need help tracking stuff down on the internet please PM me with your needs.  Wish I was closer to you.  I would love to get in that shop and help out!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Weatherby, hope you feel better soon!  I know what it's like to wipe out on a bike and get injured.  When I was sixteen, I got rear-ended by a transport on the highway while I was slowing down to turn off the highway.  Obviously, I didn't get run over as I wouldn't be here but I did hit the pavement pretty hard and slide 50 or so feet with my shoulder scraping the pavement.(no leathers on either)-just a t-shirt, joggers, and running shoes.  Good luck on your recovery and your project.


----------



## LiL Foxy

hi buddy


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WEATHERBY how are you doing?  I hope all is well.  Keep us posted on your condition.  God Bless.


----------



## weatherby

HI  everybody I know It,s been awhile again but It's been slow going for me but I'am getting better. I still can only use my right hand, my left arm & wrist just received It's second cast so it will be non-usable for sometime yet which makes it nearly imposable to even button a shirt or tie shoes, so working on my cat is very hard these days.:frustrado  and I'am not very pleasant to be around at times SO I AM TOLD. I have managed to do a few things though, I did get my exhaust manifold welded and the carburetor gone through, also made the bracket to mount the alternator. Thanks snowcat opp. and everybody else on trying to locate a exhaust manifold to replace mine with but I ended up having it welded then coated with POR-15 which is some pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

For awhile there we thought you had passed on and that your wife was going to put the scattered Thiokol on Ebay.  I checked everyday!    Glad we never saw it on Ebay!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So hows the healing going?  I know its a rough going for a while.  If you need anything please feel free to PM me.  I'll see what I can do.  Wish you lived closer.  Take care and drop us a note every now and then.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK back to your thread.  Looks like you fixed the manifold pretty good.  How do you think the weld will do?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Is that a thermal coating or just hi temp paint on the manifold?


----------



## weatherby

Thats a good one Snowcat Opperations I thought you guys might be hanging around E-Bay a little more than usual lately so I thought it time to up date. BUT if you ever do see it on E-Bay get a hold of me quick, I don't know but the wife been asking allot questions lately on how to sell things on E-Bay    I am getting better every day now but still sore in a lot of places but considering two dirt bikes colliding head on at about 40 mph each  I'am just amazed we got away with just a few broken bones and a lot of bruises I KNOW I was very lucky. It;s very kind of you and others to offer your help, I wish we did live closer. As far as the welding goes I got it welded at a shop that specializes in cracked manifolds and they said to then coat it with POR-15. As far as POR-15 goes a lot of people say it is very amazing stuff. You do brush it on or you can spray it but they say it is a coating not paint. You can go to there web site  POR-15 and learn more about it, I wish I would have known about this stuff a long time ago.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> As far as POR-15 goes a lot of people say it is very amazing stuff. You do brush it on or you can spray it but they say it is a coating not paint. You can go to there web site  POR-15 and learn more about it, I wish I would have known about this stuff a long time ago.



Really glad to have you back!  It's not the same without Weatherby's updates!  Hope you are playing it up enough with the family... getting frequent hand-fed ice creams from time to time.   

I used POR-15 a few times on a car subframe.  Really great stuff and as you've said it's a coating and actually bonds with the metal...actually it depends on the type you get but one type bonds with surface rust and the cleaning process is critical or it will flake off.  That cleaning process should NOT include complete removal of the rust however you should brush it a bit more than they imply.  Vapors are nasty so proceed with caution although nothing compared to Imron (serve different purposes but purely commenting on vapor-risk).


----------



## weatherby

Well I got around to doing a few things that I,ve been putting off for awhile. One was to work on the distributor, I am buying a conversion kit to change it to a electronic or (pointless) distributor, waiting for the parts on that. The second is I removed the U-Joints from the drive shaft ends so I could bead blast & get them ready to paint. The U-Joints were in very good condition so I tried to get them out of the shaft with out harming them, but needless to say I could not get them out without damage though I don't know if it is even possible to get u-joints out without  damage after they have been installed


----------



## Snowcat Operations

U joints are always best replaced anyway.  There really cheap and can save you a huge headache in the field if one should fail.  That pointless distributer will do wonders for the engine!  Electronic ignitions rock!


----------



## weatherby

Well I bead blasted the drive shaft then painted it & pressed in the new U-Joints


----------



## Snowcat Operations

When you complete her how much will you be asking for it?  I'm first in line Mainer!


----------



## bkvail

Wow - I haven't been on here in months and months - I am very impressed with all the progress being made on the cat!

Have you been keeping receipts so you know how much total it's costing? (hidden away from the wife perhaps!).  I know I keep any receipts when my hubby puts parts/metal/etc into his Thiokol - I have never added them up, but they are there in case we want to.  Don't think I want to though!   I know it's at least 15G's and he didn't do nearly as thorough job as you are doing!!!

It's been ages since we added any pics to the website for hubby's Thiokol - but it does have some of it in the snow in the gallery. http://www.geocities.com/snow_toaster


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> When you complete her how much will you be asking for it?  I'm first in line Mainer!



Too late, Weatherby already received my downpayment... 3rd born child.  Said it's at least a start and that I can pay the rest over time.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Mainer!  WELL did you get it?


----------



## weatherby

NO


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> Wow - I haven't been on here in months and months - I am very impressed with all the progress being made on the cat!
> 
> Have you been keeping receipts so you know how much total it's costing? (hidden away from the wife perhaps!).  I know I keep any receipts when my hubby puts parts/metal/etc into his Thiokol - I have never added them up, but they are there in case we want to.  Don't think I want to though!   I know it's at least 15G's and he didn't do nearly as thorough job as you are doing!!!
> 
> It's been ages since we added any pics to the website for hubby's Thiokol - but it does have some of it in the snow in the gallery. http://www.geocities.com/snow_toaster


Well lets put it this way, The wife is now on a need to know basis only


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Weatherby, I have been looking at what youre doing and Im pretty excited for ya!   Also, Im sorry to hear about your accident. Im guessing your getting better though. It must be very frustrating. Anyhow, I cant wait for your next photos of the project!


----------



## weatherby

I have been away for the last three weeks deer hunting in northern Michigan and was lucky enough this year to get a five point as you will see in the pic below. I have been working on the cat since I've been home. I now have the motor & trans back in the frame and will start to get it ready to start it. But I gotta tell ya the pics. below only tell have of the story, let me tell you what happened. For the last two days we have been working on getting the engine all ready to put in the the frame, SO after it's all in with the trans. and even the drive shaft bolted up, the last thing I'am going to do is go under the engine to tighten the bolts on the pressure plate that were left loose so we could get the trans lined up with the clutch disk & pilot bearing when we installed the trans. on the back of the engine, so I start to tighten the bolts on the pressure plate and when I try to rotate the engine to get to the rest of the bolts on the pressure plate the engine wont turn, so I put a piece of pipe on the end of my ratchet and tried to turn the motor over again with the more leverage and it did move but it was very very tight I was even scared I was going to snap the the bolt off on the end of the crank it was so hard to turn, so I knew something was way wrong, BUT WHAT. So after about a day of going over & over and rethinking everything we decide to take the engine back out and take the transmission back off to see if there is something wrong with it, and of course there was not. So I tried to turn the engine again with the trans off of it and still it wont turn, So as much as I hated to think of it I'm thinking there has to be something wrong with either the piston rod bearings or crank bearings even though I checked all that stuff as I was putting the engine together or maybe something fell inside the engine as it was sitting on the engine stand for the last several months. So I decided to put it back on the engine stand and that meant taking back off the clutch & pressure plate and the fly wheel so I could bolt it back up to the engine stand  but just before we were going to bolt it to the stand my buddy said let me try one more time to turn it over, (and I'm thinking to my self why would it turn over now when we haven't even done anything to it yet) so he  goes at it one more time and he says HEY it's turning, and as soon as he said that a light came on  (in my head that is) and I said to him before I even check I know what it is, and he says WHAT and I say I bet It's those new fly wheel bolts that I bought, I BET THERE TOO LONG and sure enough they were (they were 3/32 longer than the original bolts and that was long enough to screw them right up tight to the back of the block when the fly wheel was bolted on  . SO the pics. that you will be looking at  are of the second time the engine & trans. was being put in


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What a beautiful sight!  So when will you paint the cab section?  Are you also going to build new tracks?


----------



## Mainer

It all just makes me warm n' fuzzy all over.  What a beast nearly reborn!  Nice 5-pt too!  Next year the prize be strapped to the 601 me thinks!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You need to bring that 601 here for a nice deer hunt!  http://www.outdoorcentral.com/mc/pr/04/11/10a4a.asp


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sometimes people mistake our Deer for Elk!  They are true MONSTERS out here.  Come on out for a hunt.  You can keep that Nice 601 here in my yard every night!


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> What a beautiful sight!  So when will you paint the cab section?  Are you also going to build new tracks?



I plan on starting the cab section as soon as I get the motor started & running just to make sure there no problems with it once the cab is set back down on it, I hope to have that done in the next two weeks. I then will start to strip the cab so the paint can be removed. Oh and about that deer hunting, I just might take you up on that offer I always wanted to go out there and hunt a full size deer I also like the idea of bring the 601 along


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Anytime!


----------



## weatherby

Well I been waiting on parts for the last week or so, I now have most of them I needed  the muffler so I could get the exhaust system done so I can now work on getting it started (at least I hope it starts)  The exhaust system is all stainless except for the manifold studs & flange  I still need to order stainless clamps.


----------



## Bulldog1401

weatherby said:


> The exhaust system is all stainless except for the manifold studs & flange  I still need to order stainless clamps.



Are the nuts holding the pipe on the studs stainless? Those studs sometimes like to twist off at the worst times due to rust. Man you do good work!


----------



## RedRocker

What Bulldog said, you do really nice work!


----------



## weatherby

Bulldog1401 said:


> Are the nuts holding the pipe on the studs stainless? Those studs sometimes like to twist off at the worst times due to rust. Man you do good work!



The muffler shop did not have stainless hardware like clamps & nuts so I will supply my own stainless nuts & clamps. Also I do appreciate the complements from you & Red Rocker   THANKS


----------



## Thiokol2track

weatherby , 
  I have been using the stainless steel band -type clamps, they work great and look neat , and you dont get a big crushed mess when you want to take it apart.  Available at the auto stores or truck repair shops.    Looks great !!  Keep up the good work


----------



## weatherby

Thiokol2track said:


> weatherby ,
> I have been using the stainless steel band -type clamps, they work great and look neat , and you dont get a big crushed mess when you want to take it apart.  Available at the auto stores or truck repair shops.    Looks great !!  Keep up the good work



I know what you mean, that was another reason why I wanted to clamp it together my self, I didn't want one of those guys using an air wrench on it to try and get as tight as humanly possible because I also like the idea of taking it apart if I ever need to


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I'm In LOVE!  I need a 601!  THAT 601!


----------



## Bulldog1401

weatherby said:


> Also I do appreciate the complements from you & Red Rocker   THANKS



You more than deserve them.  When I finally tear mine down for a full restoration, I have another example of how to do it right. Please keep those pictures coming!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Your attention to detail is very impressive .I think you and Arlow's(Snow Trac) have risen the bar for us all to follow .Good work !


----------



## weatherby

BigAl said:


> Your attention to detail is very impressive .I think you and Arlow's(Snow Trac) have risen the bar for us all to follow .Good work !



That bar was set a long time ago buy your self, Arlow, and the many others here on this Fourm I wish I could think of all their names but I just can't right now. I've learned  a lot from you guys just like everybody else learns from everybody else on this site, (I know I have). It seams like every member has something for some one else to learn, thats what makes this site so informational. I know I don't comment  much on all the different threads out here but it's not because I don't have anything good to say about there work IT'S NOT THAT AT ALL  It's just that I'm one of those quite guys that don't do much talking but I do a lot of watching & reading. But you guys & gals have already set a pretty high bar with your work and I'm just trying to hang from the same one


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Any new pics for us WEATHERBY?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> Any new pics for us WEATHERBY?



YA    hears a few of the now points-less distributor. That little red box dose away with the points & condenser, I  bought it from  Pertronix Performance. The new cap & wires are just standard  Ford stuff. At this time I have everything hooked up to start it I will try (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## scooterd

We use that system in a 1973 Ford F-700 truck.  It is a good system but has failed twice in 10-12 years of use.  Not all parts stores carry this product so what we do is keep points, condensor, rotor and the wire in the glove box in the truck.  If it fails, your back on the road in just a few minutes, otherwise you order the parts and wait!  Heat seemed to be the biggest problem for us.


----------



## weatherby

scooterd said:


> We use that system in a 1973 Ford F-700 truck.  It is a good system but has failed twice in 10-12 years of use.  Not all parts stores carry this product so what we do is keep points, condensor, rotor and the wire in the glove box in the truck.  If it fails, your back on the road in just a few minutes, otherwise you order the parts and wait!  Heat seemed to be the biggest problem for us.



Thanks for the info I was wondering that very same thing (how long it would last). And for that very same reason I also planed on carrying along the points & condenser for when it dose go bad, and I know it will.  Thanks


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Ive always heard great things about them!


----------



## scooterd

During beet harvest, we used to have to set the points in the gas trucks every 12 hours for max power.  This product solved the problem! It will fail eventually, and we need to be prepared for that time, cuz it isn't a commonly stalked item.  Carrying the points with you is a good plan Weatherby.  Wonderful job on your restoration.


----------



## weatherby

I know it's been awhile since my last post, but heres what I've been up to. The motor was started and adjusted and it runs fine so I am pretty much done with that part of the cat. I put it off to the side for safe keeping and started on the body. I have been dismantling it and taking things apart for repair or replace. I had to make a new battery box and battery heater tray, (surprisingly) that heating element still worked so I bead blasted it and will reuse it


----------



## Mainer

Weatherby-
Oh, how that brings tears to the eyes!
Battery box reborn!  I need to do that too!!!
Can't wait to see the disassembly/stripped interior of the body!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

We expected no less from you Weatherby! Excellent work! May I suggest you fill that battery box with some superior ODYSSEY batteries.  Topped off with some 2/0 cables.


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> We expected no less from you Weatherby! Excellent work! May I suggest you fill that battery box with some superior ODYSSEY batteries.  Topped off with some 2/0 cables.



Thanks for suggesting ODYSSEY batteries never knew much about them so I started looking into them and like you say they are one of the best batteries out there


----------



## weatherby

Some of the things that I've been working on have been the rear cab heater,fuel tank sending unit & instrument panel. Can anybody help me in finding those (exact style) of Stewart Warner gages, I need a oil pres. water temp. and fuel gage my amp gage is good. The face's & pointer's need to match the two gages I used in the pic.  Thanks


----------



## weatherby

Well I know it's been a little wile but I have been working on the 601 and spending a lot of time on the internet & phone. I do have all my correct gages now including the tach. & new sending unit for the tach. Also been working on a lot of little stuff like the dome lights, wiper motors, front heater assy. etc. etc. I rebuilt the steering & clutch master cylinders. I was lucky and had no pits or rust in the cylinders, just gave them a good honing & installed a rebuild kits I'm hoping they don't leak. About 2 day's ago I turned my camera on to take some new pics. and the LCD screen wont come on, so I talked to SONY about it and they say it's a well known problem and they are fixing them for FREE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING but I do have to send it back, three weeks before I get it back. So if anybody has had a problem with there digital camera OR camcorder LCD screen becoming all black or just plain messed up, That also goes for some other makes of cameras as well because SONY makes those same components for some of the other makes and they will fix them for free also.


----------



## Mainer

Oh yea!  Now we're getting into that cabin!  Can't wait to see it all come out for a refresh and then refit!  That's awesome that you're using original gear and went through considerable effort to get the proper gages.


----------



## weatherby

After being gone for a while on a snomobiling trip and waiting for parts I've been working on the instrument panel, rebuilt the master cylinders, refurbished the front cab heater and found all my gages that were needed to make the instrument panel correct. Bead blasted panel & re-colord the lettering


----------



## bkvail

wow!  this is gonna be a $100K cat when it's done!  Love to see the updated pics as you work 

My husband did a 'brushed' look on the dash of his cat - used a drill and a small brush/sander on the aluminum and made overlapping circular brushed marks on his dash - not original, but it looks cool I think


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> wow!  this is gonna be a $100K cat when it's done!  Love to see the updated pics as you work
> 
> My husband did a 'brushed' look on the dash of his cat - used a drill and a small brush/sander on the aluminum and made overlapping circular brushed marks on his dash - not original, but it looks cool I think



If I wasn't trying to keep it as original as i can I would have liked to have done the same thing to my dash, thats a cool look


----------



## weatherby

sOCAL4T12 here are the pics. of the master switch & fuse holder. To get the fuse holder out of the dash you need to de-solder the wire's on the back then you can unscrew it.


----------



## Bulldog1401

How did you re-letter the dash? Thanks


----------



## weatherby

Well to start with it's not as hard as you might think. First I blasted all the old paint out of the engraved lettering, then I sprayed some red paint out of a spray can into the cans cap it takes very little paint about the amount it would take to fill a pill capsule, or one quick squirt then I take a small paint brush like you would paint a model airplane  or (snocat)  and dip it in the cap and just paint the letters or I should say brush the paint into the letters don't worry about paint going outside the letters thats OK, because after the paint has dried only for about a couple of minuets I take a clean rag put it on my finger dip it in some thinner and then wipe the excess paint off by going rite over the the whole word in a back & fourth motion. You will have to keep moving the rag on your finger to get a clean spot on the rag each time you go back to re-wipe the word. If you do mess a letter up just re-paint it then re-wipe it. After all the unwanted paint was wiped away and all the letters looked nice & sharp I let the paint dry and the next day I did the same thing all over again except this time I used a clear paint to protect the color, It also makes the color in your letters shiner.


----------



## weatherby

P.S.   I forgot to mention if the color in your letters don't look red enough such as in my case, I re-applied the paint three times because the paint I was using was so thin.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man this is going to be the nicest 601!


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> Man this is going to be the nicest 601!



I venture to say this may turn out to be the nicest restoration out there... of any cat... it's basically a concourse-condition cat from everything Weatherby is doing... "better than mint..."  

http://www.cgconcours.com/id9.html

I think Weatherby is setting a bar against which all other restorations will be measured.  There's also that guy in Sweden (apologies refering to a forum member as 'that guy' but I don't recall his ID...he's a retired pilot I believe), that has a shop like an operating room that does snow master work...not sure if he did a full restore or not but his shop is the cleanest and most organized I've ever seen except for a few councourse condition workshops.

An important note here...before people jump all over me about waste of a cat restored that will never see snow ... I also plan to do some cherry restorations to the TM's and I will probably reserve one as 'exhaulted supreme cherry' but the others will be used and see plenty of snow... just like building a sweet scale-class Radio Control quad-engine bomber... if you don't fly it then what's the point?  I think it's cool to rebuild to a very high standard and then also use.  There's an impression (rightfully so due to how some vehicles aren't used...I'm guilty as well but that's because driving is relatively old-hack vs. using a snowcat which is fun), once a cherry restore is done that it will never get used... that is not a waste either but it doesn't deliver the full potential of bringing the cat back into it's native environment to play.  That's another reason I'm sticking to (mainly) one type of cat... if I need to do a cherry job then I will probably need to build some forms to press all new grousers with a 40-ton press ... I'd rather undertake that cost once and then reuse rather than doing it for numerous cat/grouser types.


----------



## bkvail

Mainer said:


> That's another reason I'm sticking to (mainly) one type of cat... if I need to do a cherry job then I will probably need to build some forms to press all new grousers with a 40-ton press ... I'd rather undertake that cost once and then reuse rather than doing it for numerous cat/grouser types.



do you mean to press tire guides?  Aren't the grousers just stock square tubing on the 4T's and 601's?


----------



## Mainer

bkvail said:


> do you mean to press tire guides?  Aren't the grousers just stock square tubing on the 4T's and 601's?



The 4T uses a different standard square tubing with tire guides on one side and the drop-center build-up on the other side.  That's a time-consuming and costly construction so when the 601 was introduced they simplified the design to maintain that same drop-center design but they took square tubing and bent the drop-center in which raised up the edges to form a natural tire guide.  So, it's far simpler in design.  With that being said, the grousers fail at those corners due to the stresses introduced from exactly that same bending process... so then some people bend & weld little 'life-extender' plates at those corners.  If you do that they last a really long time.

See below image... can't see the 4T so well but you know exactly how those are constructed obviously... you see the 'integrated-tire-guide' style of the 601 below it.

Also, many had the 'paddles' attached for more 'bite' into the snow... usually arranged two paddles every five grousers then spaced apart every 15 or so... something like that... I have the data lying around here somewhere.


----------



## Mainer

of course I am bound by obligation to 'originality' to continue with the more work-intensive 4T style tracks on the 4T's... course it doesn't hurt that I have a few sets of extra tracks lying about.  However, I'm going to have to have a number of deep soul-searching arguments with myself when it comes down to cherrying them out... will I have to rebuild every grouser in traditional/original form?  Will I rest peacefully at night knowing that a 4T sits in the shop wimpering because she doesn't have her original specification grouser wrapped around her wheels?????  My gut is telling me... original... well, better than original.  Maybe upgrade the metal quality, etc...  the main thing is to maintain originality while improving reliability.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

To me reliability is #1.  The original design was actually pretty good.  On hard pack the small center section is all that contacts and wears.  In snow all of the track contcts but the dropped center section makes for better side hill traction.  The paddles I thought were just on my amphibious Swamp Spryte.  Guess they used that idea for the snow as well.


----------



## Mainer

Yes, reliability is #1.  With that being said and that the original design is quite good, many of the cats proved to be sufficiently reliable to take into some relatively dangerous places on long hauls in solitude.
So, if there is something sorely lacking then I do think it makes sense to change it out, however, we know the engines, transmissions, and diff on the 601 to be extremely reliable... so those are all fine and can be original without reliability issues.  Tracks are fine as well on 601 and the 4T didn't prove 'unreliable' but proved to be more complex to manufacture and yea, theoretically they could come apart but they've also proven reliable in some pretty extreme conditions (skidding over both snow and brush).
So, if you can maintain originality and give up ... who knows... 5% reliability then to some it's worth it...to others they may not dream of it.
On the other hand, a person can end up with such a modified snowcat that if it's ever sold the next owner won't even have a clue how to maintain, modify, etc... for example, that Landrover thingy on eBay right now with the mattracks...started out a CJ then switched the engine with an adapter now with a LR body with a pair of rebuilt mattracks... who knows how much other stuff has been changed!  I've been there with cars... people get their mits into an original car and modify the heck out of it.... and then the value plumets given maintainability does decrease because there are 'unknowns' and also changes may have been made that appear to be better but create challenges in other parts of the car.
I have two cars that are the same year/make... one has been ever so slightly modified...the other is pure original... the value of the pure is 35% greater.  People feel they 'know' it by original design and it can be maintained.
Anyway, 2 cents...or maybe just 1 cent.  

I do question though... if reliability is #1 just forget the whole modify/improve thing and buy a LMC1200 or LMC1500, etc....

I specifically didn't do that because of the pleasure of restoration... if it were life/death/my job then I'd go with a LMC1200 or 1500... or a perfectly maintained spryte.

?????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The 1202 Sprytes are hard to beat period!


----------



## weatherby

Thanks  Mainer, snowcat Opp., Bkvail, & Socal4t12  Yes I do hope to get this thing restored back to it's original condition at least as close as possible, the way things are looking I think I will get very close to original. At this time I am having a hard time finding the correct mirrors BUT I've had a hard time finding MOST of the original parts anyway, so in time I will probably find these mirrors  also. I'm one of these guys that find it so fascinating to look over any thing old & rare and even not so rare restored things like cars, boats, air planes snow cats etc. etc. I think it's interesting to see how things were made back in the day before there was todays technology though todays technology is nice and convenient I'm not all that sure it's always better. Yes I do plan on USING this cat but not ABUSING this cat. After spending all this TIME & MONEY would be a big waist if I did not take it out and show it off or take it out for those sunday outings that I can't wait for. Once these old cats are gone there gone for ever. You can always build a NEW ORIGINAL cat but never an ORIGINAL OLD one.


----------



## socal4t12

weatherby said:


> I just thought I would show you guys the crack in my exhaust manifold before I get it fixed, (the crack is between the two studs in the first picture). Also I,am switching the 35amp generator for a 160amp alternator




does anyone have a line on any ford 223 manifolds, not the headers? they are commonly found on the 1960's ford f-100 trucks. mine is cracked in the same exact spot as weatherbys. what are the chances of that. it appears to be a casting flaw. hope they welded yours reallllllly good weatherby.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Good LUCK!  If its a casting flaw which its almsot certainly is then why would you want another one?  I would sacrifice authenticity and go with a very good header that wont give you any problems.  My 2 cents.


----------



## mkntrakes

post a pick may have one but need to see which one you have


----------



## weatherby

I've been working on some small (time consuming) stuff and spending a lot of time hunting down parts along with working on body sheet metal and painting of some small parts. I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what were the correct type of switch's used for the heater's. They were either a push-pull switch or a twist or (turn) type of switch. If anybody with a track master has a pic. of there dash I would sure like to see it. I know these pics. are not very exciting but they are of the correct size outside mirror, & reflectors, e-brake & data plate refurbished, and you can see the missing heater switch's on the dash that I still need.


----------



## Mainer

Oh my god.  I'm in luv.  LOOK at that dash!  Just look at it!!!!  GORGEOUS!
Uh, can I get a centerfold/pin-up version please?   
Look at it!  Worship it!


----------



## Mainer

Here is a shot of what I believe to be the most virgin of dashes of the line-up.  It should be one of the rotational switches however there are several types that have replaced the original by previous owners.  One owner had at least gone through the effort to find a rotational switch  with a somewhat similar shape/size but it was shiny! and tan!  Ahhhh!    Attached to show contrast.

Some may default to what is stated in other posts:  "PM Boggie for spares..." 

But I don't that will work in this case.   

ps... unless that lights a fire under Boggie to go digging!  

This is such a sweet mission you're on Weatherby!  Awesome!
Capturing life of the original!  I'll do some digging.


----------



## mtncrawler

Don't know what has been replaced on this dash. It is a little newer 601 though. The mirror looks factory.


----------



## weatherby

THANKS   Mtncrawler & Mainer all those pics. are of great help. Also I need one wiper motor like what is pictured in Mtncrawler's pic. it need not work, all I need off of the wiper motor is the threaded shaft assy.


----------



## weatherby

Here's a better pic. of what I need


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Here is a shot of what I believe to be the most virgin of dashes of the line-up.  It should be one of the rotational switches however there are several types that have replaced the original by previous owners.  One owner had at least gone through the effort to find a rotational switch  with a somewhat similar shape/size but it was shiny! and tan!  Ahhhh!    Attached to show contrast.
> 
> Some may default to what is stated in other posts:  "PM Boggie for spares..."
> 
> But I don't that will work in this case.
> 
> ps... unless that lights a fire under Boggie to go digging!
> 
> This is such a sweet mission you're on Weatherby!  Awesome!
> Capturing life of the original!  I'll do some digging.



That would mean we would have to get into the private stock. and  since you are not a member of the club(RCA)Re builders club of America. Mainer you are not entitled to private stock.yet  to start the application process to see if you can be accepted you first have to rebuild a machine and go through some trials and tribulations anyone can buy rigs. and store them it takes a real member to start rebuilding them. O by the way you missed another one.... 


Weatherby, great job......... If you can not locate your wiper part let us know  we should have some. or just send a PM


----------



## mtncrawler

boggie said:


> That would mean we would have to get into the private stock. and since you are not a member of the club(RCA)Re builders club of America. Mainer you are not entitled to private stock.yet to start the application process to see if you can be accepted you first have to rebuild a machine and go through some trials and tribulations anyone can buy rigs. and store them it takes a real member to start rebuilding them. O by the way you missed another one....
> 
> Boggie you are right on, dude! Snowcats should be used, not hoarded.


----------



## weatherby

Been removing some damaged sheet aluminum and fixing a few cracks in the frame, also some painting of some small parts.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Getting closer and closer!


----------



## weatherby

Finished soda blasting the cab, it will not remove the bed liner type of coating that is on the inside of a 601 cab. It took 5 hours to do all of the outside of the cab and doors & roof hatch with only about 4 1/2 bags of soda.


----------



## RedRocker

No eye protection? You guys are tough!!


----------



## scooterd

That coating inside the cab comes off with a putty knife, aircraft stripper, and easy off oven cleaner!  Watch out for the fumes off this combo.  It's really tough to take!  You have to apply and RUN.  I have pics of it somewhere.  Apply the stripper first, then spray the oven cleaner on.  Mix it up with a cheap brush and leave the garage.  Come back in an hour or so and scrape it off.  I tried everything I could think of and this works!  Do this at your own risk.  Personally, I think its simpiler to replace the parts than try to remove this crap, but this is our first cat restoration!  I had to try!


----------



## weatherby

scooterd said:


> That coating inside the cab comes off with a putty knife, aircraft stripper, and easy off oven cleaner!  Watch out for the fumes off this combo.  It's really tough to take!  You have to apply and RUN.  I have pics of it somewhere.  Apply the stripper first, then spray the oven cleaner on.  Mix it up with a cheap brush and leave the garage.  Come back in an hour or so and scrape it off.  I tried everything I could think of and this works!  Do this at your own risk.  Personally, I think its simpiler to replace the parts than try to remove this crap, but this is our first cat restoration!  I had to try!



Thanks for that info Scooterd,  I used scrapers & power washer to remove all loose stuff, now the only stuff left on is really holding good, so I will spray bed liner over what is left on


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW SODA BLASTING!  Man how much did that set up cost?  I want one!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How much Arm and Hammer did you have to use?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> How much Arm and Hammer did you have to use?



I  WISH it was mine to but it's not, but that setup cost about $13.000.00 used as you see it & thats with the compressor. It used about 4 1/2 50lb bags of soda to do every thing except the inside.


----------



## weatherby

I know these pics. have been somewhat boring lately, but I am hoping they are  helping somebody out or will someday. I replaced all the flat supports on each side of the frame (or what the rear bench seats set over) the originals were 1/8x1/2'' I replaced them with 3/16''x 1'' flat stock. I felt the originals were far to week. Removed door handles for paint. I need help from somebody out there that has a or can take a close up pic. of the front grill assy of a 601 or any Track Master for that matter so I can see how that 3/4'' square tube mounts just below the grill, mine is missing as you can see in the pic.


----------



## fogtender

weatherby said:


> Finished soda blasting the cab, it will not remove the bed liner type of coating that is on the inside of a 601 cab. It took 5 hours to do all of the outside of the cab and doors & roof hatch with only about 4 1/2 bags of soda.


 
That Soda Blasting seems to work pretty good and doesn't appear to distort the metal. We are having one of our boats blasted for repainting, and it really comes out well after the fact.

Thinking of taking my Imp down to Anchorage and have them give it the once over this summer before I paint it. Would really look good I think! Then it should be another year or two before I actually get it painted!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I see Im not the only one with a tent!


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> I see Im not the only one with a tent!



Well mike it sounds like your tent is going to be replaced with a very nice WELL BUILT shop soon, glad to hear it


----------



## fogtender

Snowcat Operations said:


> I see Im not the only one with a tent!


 
That is a pretty good set up, we just bought it for using on the boats and such.  After we get the boats done, we are going to pull the stakes and take it to the North Slope for a shop there.

It is made by a company called Cover All:  http://www.coverall.net/

Cheaper than building a shop and can be had in all sorts of designs.


----------



## weatherby

fogtender said:


> That Soda Blasting seems to work pretty good and doesn't appear to distort the metal. We are having one of our boats blasted for repainting, and it really comes out well after the fact.
> 
> Thinking of taking my Imp down to Anchorage and have them give it the once over this summer before I paint it. Would really look good I think! Then it should be another year or two before I actually get it painted!!!



Those pics. are great, I've been told that they also use crushed walnut shells on boat hulls but I have never seen it done. I was lucky enough to find a guy who trailers his soda blast setup out to your job to do the work. I know things like that are a lot harder to make happen in Alaska though.


----------



## fogtender

weatherby said:


> Those pics. are great, I've been told that they also use crushed walnut shells on boat hulls but I have never seen it done. I was lucky enough to find a guy who trailers his soda blast setup out to your job to do the work. I know things like that are a lot harder to make happen in Alaska though.


 
Same with this company that does the blasting, they have a complete trailer unit with the compressor and come to the site.  

Down side is that it makes it look like winter is back after a few hours of blasting...

Great if you have a bit too much mold/moss in the yard, will give you a great lower PH...  No Acidics here...


----------



## socal4t12

regarding the blaster::::::

i was watching tv last week and saw the soda blaster used on "TRUCKS" or one of those shows that run on sunday mornings. the only difference was that their unit used compressed air and water to keep down the inhalation hazard, and mess.

http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1626&itemType=CATEGORY

this company has always done me good. they have all the supplies needed.


----------



## weatherby

socal4t12 said:


> regarding the blaster::::::
> 
> i was watching tv last week and saw the soda blaster used on "TRUCKS" or one of those shows that run on sunday mornings. the only difference was that their unit used compressed air and water to keep down the inhalation hazard, and mess.
> 
> http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1626&itemType=CATEGORY
> 
> this company has always done me good. they have all the supplies needed.


Yes thats true but when you have a big job such as my 601 or a big boat hull you would have even a bigger mess with white paste all over after two or three bags have been shot out, plus after about 2 to 3hr. your soaked let alone after 5hr. And then the biggest reason you wouldn't want to use water on a (big) job is that it reduces the cutting action of the soda too much which creates more soda used & much more time blasting and the longer your blasting the more money it's costing. But yes water does cut down on the powder in the air. It's more like a catch 22. though.


----------



## weatherby

socal4t12 said:


> regarding the blaster::::::
> 
> i was watching tv last week and saw the soda blaster used on "TRUCKS" or one of those shows that run on sunday mornings. the only difference was that their unit used compressed air and water to keep down the inhalation hazard, and mess.
> 
> http://www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1626&itemType=CATEGORY
> 
> this company has always done me good. they have all the supplies needed.


Yes thats true (but what they don't tell ya) is that when you have a big job such as something like my 601 or a big boat hull you would have even a bigger mess with white paste all over after two or three bags have been shot out, plus after about 2 to 3hr. your soaked let alone after 5hr. And then the biggest reason you wouldn't want to use water on a (big) job is that it reduces the cutting action of the soda too much which creates more soda used & much more time blasting and the longer your blasting the more money it's costing. But yes water does cut down on the powder in the air. It's more like a catch 22. though.


----------



## socal4t12

true,,,time is a key factor. the one nice thing about the water being used was the lack of heat transfered to the body panels. no warpage due to heat build up on the long, straight, flat panels.

my 4T will be sent into a blast booth and walnut hulls used on both the body and chassis. then rolled across the lot to the powder coating booth. 

ill post the pics as time goes by. might be a bit,,,as i now have a nice 3 month old helping me out on the project.


----------



## weatherby

Well I finally found or should I say made some time to get working on that 601. Between work and trying to do the fun things you do during the summer months not much has happened on it until this last week. I finally installed the new sheet aluminum that replaced the damaged sheet aluminum that I had removed, let's just say I learned allot about riveting it's not as easy as I thought it would be (that is if you want it to lay flat and no puckering between rivets) I'm sure the guys out there that have done allot of this stuff know what I'm talking about but this was the first time for me, I now know why I've seen guys use so many  Cleco clamps to hold the aluminum skin on when working on aircraft skin, (I used none). I also talked to the Line-X spray on bed liner guys about doing the inside of the cat they also did some sample or (test spraying) on the inside just to see how it will look going over the original coating that is still on in the inside, To make a long story short, It adheres excellent and looks great so that looks like  that is what is going to be put on the inside.


----------



## bkvail

looking great!  Wish we could have tore ours apart that far to do the paint - we used paint stripper and scrub brush on ours to get the old paint off - but we didn't strip the underside at all.  Can't wait to see paint on it!  Looks like you were able to find the right kind of rivets?


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> looking great!  Wish we could have tore ours apart that far to do the paint - we used paint stripper and scrub brush on ours to get the old paint off - but we didn't strip the underside at all.  Can't wait to see paint on it!  Looks like you were able to find the right kind of rivets?



Thanks  and yes I did find the correct rivets the only ones I do not have yet are the ones that hold the rear door hinge on which are a little longer 3/16x5/8 as apposed to 3/16x3/8 that most everything else uses, the longer ones should be in the mail within  the next day or so.


----------



## Mainer

W-
Looks great as usual!  Great to see such progress... this kind of thing is just a demonstration of how high the bar has been raised for the rest of us to dream of! 
PS...apologies on the delay of that part... I'll send it soon.


----------



## weatherby

Well I know it's been awhile but between some hunting trips & just doing things we do during the summer months work on the 601 was/is slow, but things will start to get back to a faster pace now that I will have the time that I need to really give a 100% towards it. In the last month or so I have been preparing the inside of the body to get resprayed with a spray on bed liner type of stuff, I had a new engine cover made and FINALLY found all the parts to rebuild my wiper motors, mine were replaced at some point in time with motors that had the wrong shaft length. These motors are made by American Bosch and they no longer make them, so getting new ones was out of the question However you can get this same style of motor but they are made over seas and not by American Bosch. I was lucky and found a CO. that still has parts to rebuild the the original American Bosch motors, my new motor cases are even stamped with the year they were originally made 1963 how cool is that! my 601 is a 1963


----------



## bkvail

does the place have any more?  We are in desperate need of wiper motors for our 4T!  We have nothing!

Karin


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> does the place have any more?  We are in desperate need of wiper motors for our 4T!  We have nothing!
> 
> Karin


Hi Karin, this place has only SOME parts still left and then very few at best. The one part I know they have a lot of are shaft assy. 1"  2"   & 3" length, yours would need a 1" shaft, however a longer shaft will work. They do not have all the parts to make a complete motor any more. If you have no motors at all AND you want the correct American Bosch motors they are not that hard to find, most any OLDER tractor, front loader, military truck, boats,or anything that has a cab with a windshield from the early 80s on back used these motors. But if you just want that style of motor you can buy them brand new and they look the same as the American Bosch motors. You can find them on E-Bay rite now just type in MARINE WIPER MOTOR and from AFI marine you will see them for about $70.00 hope this helps. I will be gone from now till the 22nd of this month.


----------



## grizcty

Weatherby,

Do you have any new pictures of the masterpiece?
Or, at least pictures of the new cover.

My 601 has a insulated cover, over the metal one.
(I guess the Air Force had them made)


----------



## weatherby

grizcty said:


> Weatherby,
> 
> Do you have any new pictures of the masterpiece?
> Or, at least pictures of the new cover.
> 
> My 601 has a insulated cover, over the metal one.
> (I guess the Air Force had them made)



Here are some pics. of the new engine cover and the original cover. I had the new cover made out of .050 sheet steel instead of the original .050 sheet aluminum. I felt the original was much too week & flimsy and easily bent, which mine was. Can you send me some pics. of your engine cover I would really like to see that because maybe mine was also insulated like that and then removed at some point in time.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

weatherby, love your work.... what has me wondering is why you have your barrel stove chained down?and what kind of leg (back scratcher) is that? Turkey? you must be burning old av gas in the stove and trying to keep it from going supersonic. Just remember when you get that
601 done it would love to move west. of course after you have had your fill. and fun with it. (Don't tell painer)


----------



## Mainer

Such a glorious demonstration of excellence!  OK, now I can be painer mainer from time-to-time... but I think if I had as much perfection, sweat, tears, blood, wifely anger, etc... into a 601 like this... hell... dig a big hole for my aluminum/steel casket!    It's been done before...but not with a 601.  Maybe Mainer will be the first!    I know, gruesome, yet appreciable thought.  Boggie... hands off... you know that rig needs to head East after Weatherby is board with it.    Actually, after Weatherby catches his breath for a while... I have dibs on his consulting services to redo one of mine!  I just have to start saving now to pay for it!  8(
Weatherby, don't mind us little snowcat biatches bantering over your prized goods... it's just the ultimate form of flattery.  8)


----------



## weatherby

I had to LOL when boggie commented on that turkey leg and my wood stove being chained down, well I mostly use the leg to scare all the little kids that come around, (just because), and the chained down stove? well I'll get to that in just a second.  But first I need to let you guys & gals know that I found out that about 4 years ago  Mainer paid a large sum of money to the RUSSIANS to launch a satellite (the U.S. wanted nothing to do with it) to look for ALL rotting, non-running or running Thiokol 601 602 & 603 snow cats. The U.S. doesn't know what Mainer (if thats even his real name) and the commies have up there sleeves but they believe it can't be good. They also believe he has a large number of them already stashed over there in commie land. I know he has picked the state of Michigan clean except for the two he THINKS he taking back to Main (if thats really where he lives) this weekend. We have set up road blocks from the Soo to Marquette for this weekend, and if he slips by there, my buddies at the boarder are instructed to drown him in all the special paper work like, permits,documents non-documents,registrations,license,etc etc. etc. etc. etc. until he just gives up and leaves those cats there at the boarder and tells them to call Weatherby & tell him he can just have em. Now this leads me back to why I have that chain around that wood stove, It's a boobie trap for Mainer just in case he or any of his commie friends try to load my 601 on the back of a flatbed some night when I'm sound asleep I figure it will pull over the wood stove & make all kinds of racket that will wake me and scare them off


----------



## Mainer

You guys... Now why would I be heading to a world of chaos and black market opportunity when I *could* head to Far East and enjoy the remanufacturing opportunities that present themselves in such low-labor markets?  OK, OK, so I was impressed when I brought my girlfriend to Asia and they were able to clone her ... and take out all the saucy bits!  So, I found two cloning plants in China...one will completely reproduce a 601 and is using Weatherby's journey to self-educate and then they are practicing on the other rigs I bring them... hence never actually seeing any rebuilds posted here... and they are learning...fast.  One company has rebuilt them and improved them and oddly enough they are taking Boggie manufacturing into account ...so much so that the 601 now looks like a Skidozer!  I told them to go back to the drawing board... So, the game plan is to take the high-end manufacturers by storm and have China reproduce low-priced cats to eat/demolish/destroy the food chain that belongs to modern large-passenger capacity manufacturers living in the hydrostatic world...hmm...Oregon anyone?  Throw some Deutschland in as well!
Actually...now that I write this... not a bad idea!  LOL.  Any investors besides my subjective Mainer self?
However, after receiving a satellite update...and lots of 'chatter' over the net... I aborted my batch 1 extraction knowing that challenges would be faced at the border.  I will return to extract with significantly greater stealth in the upcoming weeks!
In terms of the Weatherby-Machine... well... that would clearly be 'done' with the minimal risk to maximize mission success ... air lift the entire workshop... turkey leg, stove, and all!  
Signed,
'Chiokol---Remanufacturer of the 601'


----------



## weatherby

I knew the "paperwork"  scheme at the border would scare off any attempt of removing those Thiokols out of Michigan. As far as airlifting the entire shop away? Welllllllll lets just say a Sikorskys  rotor blades & guy wires stretched from property line to property line high above my shop don't mix very well .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WHAT??????  MAINERDS A DA##ED COMMIE?  Mainer your from Kalifornicatirs?   Say it aint so.  HEY wheres that vid of the girl doing a strip tease for us in a 601?  Didnt you promise us a vid if we didnt bid on that 601.......


----------



## grizcty

weatherby said:


> Here are some pics. of the new engine cover and the original cover. I had the new cover made out of .050 sheet steel instead of the original .050 sheet aluminum. I felt the original was much too week & flimsy and easily bent, which mine was. Can you send me some pics. of your engine cover I would really like to see that because maybe mine was also insulated like that and then removed at some point in time.



What did that new cover cost to have made up?

As soon as I get my camera back, I will try to get some photos.
(Hopefully this weekend)


----------



## grizcty

Hey Snowcat,

Seems to me, like you like our Sarah.

So this one is for you.


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> WHAT??????  MAINERDS A DA##ED COMMIE?  Mainer your from Kalifornicatirs?   Say it aint so.  HEY wheres that vid of the girl doing a strip tease for us in a 601?  Didnt you promise us a vid if we didnt bid on that 601.......



Mainer is a nomad... often having to look at his driver's license to refresh the country and state... but don't you worry... ye be patient and ye will receive thy 601 pole dance...  it will come... give it time...


----------



## weatherby

Well I am finally home from my last hunting trip and started working on the 601 where I had left off  in Oct. which was re coating the inside of the cab. I did find the correct bed liner type of material that (somebody would sell to me to apply my self) and not pay to have them do it. I was quoted by several spray-on bed liner shops of $1200.00 to 1500.00 to mask off & spray that cab, I have about $400.00 into materials. You do need to maintain at least 80psi of air at all times wile spraying.


----------



## bkvail

the bedliner stuff looks fantastic!  keep up the good work!


----------



## Mainer

S-W-E-E-T !!!!!!
Wiping tears from the eyes...


----------



## weatherby

I now have the ORIGINAL looking air cleaner assy. that I have been looking for for a number of years. Thanks to a fellow Thiokol 600 series owner (and that's putting it mildly) and also a fellow forum member could sense I was slowly going insane: due to the lack of old rusty Thiokol parts being found anymore. So because he has been in this same shape many times before himself, he knew there was only one thing that would bring me back from the brink, and that is DONATE his air cleaner assy. to me. Even though his has been modified from it's original look/shape between his and the one I have (which is to short to fit on a 223 motor) I can cut each one apart and make one original looking one which I did.        PS. I am starting to feel better now but he says it may take as long as two weeks before I am 100% again


----------



## Bobcat

Cool. Good thing you got it from someone other than Mainer the Painer.  He's known to install tracking devices on parts he 'gives away' so he can find and haul off your cat later.


----------



## weatherby

Bobcat said:


> Cool. Good thing you got it from someone other than Mainer.  He's know to install tracking devices on parts he 'gives away' so he can find and haul off your cat later.


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> Cool. Good thing you got it from someone other than Mainer the Painer.  He's known to install tracking devices on parts he 'gives away' so he can find and haul off your cat later.



Dang Bobcat...you're giving away all the super-deep-stealth-black-ops secrets that I've scribed into a microdot and launched inside a nano-bot for eternal orbit around the earth... to carry on the 'way' of collecting old smelly modly cats.  Ooooh... something nice about that. 

I buy findmespots by the gross, take them apart, and make a flat wafer-thin epoxy slice with a camo solar panel... all covertly mounted for tracking purposes...  ssshhhh!  I'm still getting readings on that brand new sprocket Boggie has...he keeps burying it and moves it just before my hounds arrive.   All part of the skills learned with so much free time 'in the yard' to mingle with fellow stealth entrepreneurs... everone was innocent of course...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Dang Bobcat...you're giving away all the super-deep-stealth-black-ops secrets that I've scribed into a microdot and launched inside a nano-bot for eternal orbit around the earth... to carry on the 'way' of collecting old smelly modly cats.  Ooooh... something nice about that.
> 
> I buy findmespots by the gross, take them apart, and make a flat wafer-thin epoxy slice with a camo solar panel... all covertly mounted for tracking purposes...  ssshhhh!  I'm still getting readings on that brand new sprocket Boggie has...he keeps burying it and moves it just before my hounds arrive.   All part of the skills learned with so much free time 'in the yard' to mingle with fellow stealth entrepreneurs... everone was innocent of course...




who Said we had only one ? hmmmmm What you are tracking is  MTNToppers 
cash jar he keeps burying it after he adds to it. almost everyday..... If we did 
have more than one daily price would be 500 ea. Mainers price 5K


----------



## Mainer

You know, you may be right... the signal comes in very, very strong in certain times...as if certain precious substances are being added to the mass... further energizing the transmitter...  big additions as if to deal with large injections of cash sales of unique snowcats...customized 'to the T' for the buyer!  High-end kit!  When a set of truck mattracks are just a toy for the wife... yea, you know there's gotta be cash jars burried ALL OVER THE PLACE!  

I know... Mainer will trade Boggieman a nice Air Force rebuilt OC-15 for a stack of nicely molded drive sprockets.... this is the upgraded OC-15M (Mainer edition)... it has a real-time transmitter that pulses performance and operations data to Peterson's and they will send wireless signals to adjust the diff for best performance...all on the fly!  So, just leave that little wire sticking out and make sure it has good view of the sky... and lots of good things will happen.


----------



## weatherby

After the new coating was sprayed on the interior it then needed to be sprayed with the correct color Blue that Thiokol used.


----------



## weatherby

After the interior was painted I re-masked the cab so I can start spraying primer on the exterior after preparing the aluminum skin for primer & paint


----------



## weatherby

Now it was time to put the color on which was a very nervous time for me because as you can see I am spraying in LESS THAN IDEAL conditions including the very cold outside temps. What you don't see is all the prep work that went into covering EVERYTHING in my shop to keep over spray off and trying to maintain at least 60 degrees F. inside. And then setting up a blower to evacuate as much fumes & over spray as possible. The painting did turn out great BUT I would not recommended this way of painting for anybody unless your one of those people (like myself) that think that if you want it done rite you gotta do it your self. I was hoping to make it to 80 years of age but now after all the paint fumes I sucked in I probably wont make it to 70. I did ware a very good respirator but you really need a fresh air supplied suit to spray in conditions like this. Also I still need to do both sides but that will be after New Years and it will be dry enough to put it back on it's bottom so I can get at the sides.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I can relate WEATHERBY!  I just finshed off spray painting my rear deck for the 1202 inside my back unused bedroom.. I had the heater going full blast and the windows wide open.  One window had a fan set on high to help pull the air out of the room.  The other window was wide open with a steady breeze.  It took two days to spray everything down properly.  The room still smells of paint and my lungs have finaly recovered!  BUT the temp had to be right.  Great work as usual!


----------



## socal4t12

i noticed on the roof, right behind the drivers seat, there is a massive amount of rivets. did you add reinforcements there, or did it come that way? 
the paint job looks good. care to disclose the source for the bed-liner spray, the correct color code for the thiokol blue, and the manufacture? is that the USAF blue?


----------



## weatherby

socal4t12 said:


> i noticed on the roof, right behind the drivers seat, there is a massive amount of rivets. did you add reinforcements there, or did it come that way?
> the paint job looks good. care to disclose the source for the bed-liner spray, the correct color code for the thiokol blue, and the manufacture? is that the USAF blue?



All those rivets you see is for a reinforcement plate that was added by the AF to mount some kind of a gun mount. However I removed the plate that was originally added and made a new one because of several 9/16 holes that were drilled through and plugged, I felt it would be better/easier  to remove it rather than try to repair that one from leaking & for appearance reasons. I used a two part Imron paint & two part Corlar primer and this is according to A.F. specs. Your local Dupont paint supplier should be able to mix the correct Blue. And this is the Bed Liner product, found it on line.


----------



## wesley

Believe it or not I was looking at that very same machine. I have a friend who is a state policeman. He spotted the Thiokol whlie on patrol and told me about it. I went out and took some pictures and tried to talk the Newberry people into selling it to me but got nowhere. Then I heard it was gone. I was very disapointed. Well I'm glad to see it went to a person who is restoring it and not to a hot rodder who would run the crap out of it and leave it sitting behind another building to die of neglect. I live in Marquette and have 3 weasels. I use them at my camp in Big Bay. I've been looking for a thiokol. I'd love a 601 because I restore military but I like the looks of the Spryte too.


----------



## Mainer

They seem to be around you quite well due to the AF base there... I picked up 3 there and then a 4th.  Probably more around...


----------



## weatherby

All of the painting is done, what a pain in the  that was. After all the striping, wet sanding, preparing, mixing, masking off, & spraying, the labor involved in painting something like this including all the small parts (CORRECTLY) is ENORMOUS. I'm not saying I did a "PERFECT" job, but it did turn out good. I now have a better understanding why/how nice paint jobs on restored classic cars run $5000.00 and up.


----------



## weatherby

I forgot the most important one


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good!


----------



## Mainer

I thought of something new to get dibs on...

"I call dibs on the first 601-ride with Weatherby when he's ready to take forum members on board."  Then I'll leave a blank check on the seat.  

Sweet paint.


----------



## Bobcat

Dammit!!  I shoulda thought of that. 


Ah well. I suppose it's alright if Mainer the Painer gets the first ride. After all, it's not like he has any _running_ cats of his own to ride.


----------



## weatherby

Bobcat said:


> Dammit!!  I shoulda thought of that.
> 
> Well I'm not all that convinced that he doesn't have at least one cat running, Because We did see "THE INSIDE" of "A" shop with"A" Maxie trailer in it being worked on, so that leads me to believe there's more work going on than he wants us to believe, and another thing, look closely at those photos and you will see something missing, Yea that's right NO WINDOWS I think I have him figured out, His "man cave" / shop is located deep deep UNDER GROUND and probably has a lake above it to mess with any ground penetrating Radar
> 
> THANKS for those complements GroomerGuy & BKvail
> Ah well. I suppose it's alright if Mainer the Painer gets the first ride. After all, it's not like he has any _running_ cats of his own to ride. [/QUWell


----------



## snowbird

I'm impressed with the care for detail you've shown.  Great job.  I think, though, that if the -40 weather in Minnesota heads your way, you'll want to roll your project back inside and be sure to install those windows in it.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> Well I'm not all that convinced that he doesn't have at least one cat running, Because We...



...that's right... that's the ticket... Painer Mainer is limping along on 1 running cat... the last of the rag-tag fleet... and thus, based on this nearly crippled state of affairs...

Mainer requests that any discovered/unearthed running 6-series/TM's  (well, and those that are not running just to be fair), be sent to him for first purchase rights... after all... with such a state... Mainer needs all he can get... to turn this horrid state around... and buy a bumper sticker:  "More than 1 for Mainer!"  

So please... another need-based appeal... send your TM/6-series cats to a good home... and even those that you may stumble across in passing... help the Mainer have more than just 1 running cat (just carrying on the tradition of prior statements) ... it's the best humanitarian assistance that you can do next to helping starving seals up North.  

PS... the man-cave is deep 'in the thicket' ... and is undiscoverable to even those that rely so very heavily on Google Earth (including NASA high-res edition).  
... and ye old cats hibernate in three seperate geographic bear caves... out of site... out of elements... cared for with TLC.


----------



## pixie

Great job, Weatherby 

Looks brand new !!


----------



## weatherby

snowbird said:


> I'm impressed with the care for detail you've shown.  Great job.  I think, though, that if the -40 weather in Minnesota heads your way, you'll want to roll your project back inside and be sure to install those windows in it.



Thanks for the complements Snowbird. Yes the below 0 temps. are arriving today, and I tucked her back in the shop & been checking on her at least once every few hours just to make sure she not getting to cold.


----------



## weatherby

pixie said:


> Great job, Weatherby
> 
> Looks brand new !!



Thanks Pixie!  Just got some more parts from the UPS guy today  YooooHooo.


----------



## Av8r3400

Silly question for all you 'catters out there:

Why do they all seem to have suicide doors?  (Opening to the rear.)


----------



## mtncrawler

Cause when it's snowing and blowing so hard that ya can't see through the windshield and the defroster can't keep up and the light outside went flat and you need to stick your head outside to see where your going, yer not usually backing up.


----------



## weatherby

Av8r3400 said:


> Silly question for all you 'catters out there:
> 
> Why do they all seem to have suicide doors?  (Opening to the rear.)



I really don't know, but my "GUESS"  would be that it would just make it easier/more convenient getting in & out of because the door will swing a full 180 degrees as apposed to only about 90 degrees or so the other way dew to your mirrors being in the way and you would probably want as much room as possible getting into & out of because most of the time you would have heavy thick "cold weather" clothing on. But maybe there is a more technical reason.


----------



## bkvail

looks sweeet!  I hope your paint stays stuck better than ours has - we stripped it down to bare aluminum, washed it down with TSP and rinsed, used expensive primer and paint and it's still peeled horribly so it needs painted again (mostly on the roof).  We might have to go about it another way next time - I'm not sure what to do differently!


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> looks sweeet!  I hope your paint stays stuck better than ours has - we stripped it down to bare aluminum, washed it down with TSP and rinsed, used expensive primer and paint and it's still peeled horribly so it needs painted again (mostly on the roof).  We might have to go about it another way next time - I'm not sure what to do differently!



Thanks Karin,   Yea I also hope I don't have any paint problems "BUT" what I have learned over the years is  the key to having paint last for a long time on "ALUMINUM" it should always be painted with a two part EPOXY primer AND top coat along with the correct prep work. I'm no expert by no-means but I have also learned  from professional paint & body men, that they also would HEAT the substrate to about 100 degrees BEFORE applying the primer regardless of the ambient temp. I borrowed two inferred heaters to heat my panels, that's why I could only do one panel at a time, as apposed to IDEALLY heating all of the body at once in a oven . The paint should ALSO be kept warm (at least 100 degrees F) after it is applied, I did the best I could with the heaters I used, but that's why I could only do one panel at a time. YEA it was very time consuming.


----------



## bkvail

ah, well, we did not use an epoxy paint/primer, so I'll have to look into that if we decide to paint it again.  At least with aluminum, the paint is just for looks mainly since it won't rust like steel!

If we would have had a garage for it, I'm sure that would have helped keep the paint on too.  The beating summer sun doesn't do paint any favors!


----------



## Bulldog1401

weatherby said:


> I really don't know, but my "GUESS"  would be that it would just make it easier/more convenient getting in & out of because the door will swing a full 180 degrees as apposed to only about 90 degrees or so the other way dew to your mirrors being in the way and you would probably want as much room as possible getting into & out of because most of the time you would have heavy thick "cold weather" clothing on. But maybe there is a more technical reason.




And, it can get pretty hot in there on a sunny day!


----------



## weatherby

Bulldog1401 said:


> And, it can get pretty hot in there on a sunny day!



That's another good point, I used to operate a big J.D. front loader to move snow and the door's on that cab also opened to the rear, and many times we would run with the door open on warmer sunny days in winter. Also it helps when you need to communicate with people on the ground when in tight situations or like Mtncrawler said when moving ahead in poor visibility.


----------



## weatherby

Finished painting some of the last few small parts. I "finally" found the correct   heater switches, (that hunt has been going on for a long time) There is a bulb behind the knob which illuminates the knob in the dark, kinda cool.


----------



## kermit2

That is some pretty nice stuff! The instrument panel is awesome.
The whole rig is.
I have visions of barefooted passengers.
Good job


----------



## Mainer

I'm convinced Weatherby has mastered the science of time travel.  Nothing less than a time-warp has occurred based on the perfection of that dash.  I'm starting to think this rig cannot be driven as the work is simply far to good to dirty.  I'm serious.  I know, I know, cats must always be driven, life-blood, etc... but this is different.  We have to recognize, acknowledge, and proceed with care... in one way it's a shame not to drive and use such a rig... in a bigger way I think it's a greater loss to lose a perfect example of history.  At a point, stones will chip the paint, no matter how hard the Imron...scratches will form on the dash... it will get scuffed.  
I only bring it up because it's so beautiful that it must stay at this level of perfection.  We only have a limited amount of time before Weatherby completes his project.  I think we should start a fund that forum adminsters manage and we can paypal cash into it to buy Weatherby another 601...one that he can drive around and have fun in while this one stays in perfect historical condition.
If 120 of us (and you all know how much you like weatherby's thread), chip in $50 each... we can buy him *another* 601 that he can play with...needs some work but to get it in proper order for fun would take weatherby a couple of days.  It would be great to do a web-survey on the forum...ask the members who would support getting the W a new 601.
Maybe we can use this an incentive for folks to restore some perfect cats and bring them back to perfect glory...requirement being concourse condition...sprytes, J5's, Krusties, ...uh, well, let me try that again...sprytes, J5's...and other cats.  

It's so good... I can even see the nose hairs in Weatherby's reflection in the headlight casing.  

Let me guess, you looked up this serial number cat and found a historical quality control slip that said the third screw in the Hobbs meter was missing...so now maintaining historical accuracy you left the screw out!  Nice!


----------



## Mainer

OK, slight modification to proposal... how about anybody who wants a complete and total comprehensive DVD of all the photos taken during the entire restoration process (probably more than just on the forum...but even if just the forum...handy), then they send $50 for that?  Then that money goes into the Weatherby-601-kitty.  8)


----------



## weatherby

It's so good... I can even see the nose hairs in Weatherby's reflection in the headlight casing.  

Let me guess, you looked up this serial number cat and found a historical quality control slip that said the third screw in the Hobbs meter was missing...so now maintaining historical accuracy you left the screw out!  Nice!  [/QUOTE]

OK OK, now that I wiped the tears from my eyes from laughing so hard, That nose hair thing is really bothering me, because just this morning I thought I got up there far enough to get them all, I guess I better ware my glass tomorrow morning when I go back up in there. That third screw missing "thing" on the Hobbs meter is only because I'm going to take that meter back out & replace it with a New Old Stock meter that I have still in it's box.


----------



## mtncrawler

Count me in for the 50 bucks Mainer, cause I want to see you give up one of your 601's for 6 grand. (But also because I've enjoyed Weatherby's fantastic attention to detail)


----------



## RedRocker

I'm surprised to know there's a lighted bathroom in those things.


----------



## Mainer

mtncrawler said:


> Count me in for the 50 bucks Mainer, cause I want to see you give up one of your 601's for 6 grand. (But also because I've enjoyed Weatherby's fantastic attention to detail)



That's right... I'm happy to be the guinea pig for 'dunk the mainer' for $50 a shot...or rather, $6K, and contribute a 601.  Let's see... how many thousands of views are there for Weatherby's thread?  Yea... I think 120 of y'all know it's worth it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> That's right... I'm happy to be the guinea pig for 'dunk the mainer' for $50 a shot...or rather, $6K, and contribute a 601.  Let's see... how many thousands of views are there for Weatherby's thread?  Yea... I think 120 of y'all know it's worth it.




we checked the stat's and 12,000 of those veiws were mainer trying to figure out where all his parts go on his  601's


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> That's right... I'm happy to be the guinea pig for 'dunk the mainer' for $50 a shot...or rather, $6K, and contribute a 601.  Let's see... how many thousands of views are there for Weatherby's thread?  Yea... I think 120 of y'all know it's worth it.



here are some thoughts and dollar values 

slap the Mainer  $5
punch the Mainer 10
body slam the Mainer 15
bitc@ slap the Mainer 22
bother him at work 75
find out where he lives 200 ( allready known by some)
hide all his cats and watch him try to find them 225
post pictures of him 250
gag a tie him so he can't buy anymore cats 500

lets be creative 

Just kidding buddy ....................


----------



## Mainer

Har-har Boggie.  Keep dreaming.

Oh, I almost forgot to add... whatever happens... the Weatherby 601 must never go to the supposed 'Boggie-museum' as it will just eventually turn into the 'Boggie Private Collection'!

Blah!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> That's right... I'm happy to be the guinea pig for 'dunk the mainer' for $50 a shot...or rather, $6K, and contribute a 601.  Let's see... how many thousands of views are there for Weatherby's thread?  Yea... I think 120 of y'all know it's worth it.




I think that should say "drunk the Mainer" for $50 a shot, let see him do about 30 shots  then we will go hide all his rigs. and let him try to find them


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> I think that should say "drunk the Mainer" for $50 a shot, let see him do about 30 shots  then we will go hide all his rigs. and let him try to find them



Do I sense some ... I don't know... hostility?  Hmmm...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Do I sense some ... I don't know... hostility?  Hmmm...





Nope............


----------



## kermit2

according to the boggie list, i could probably be in for a couple hundred.
(and I really don't know him)


----------



## weatherby

Well,...   I got the cab put back down onto the frame. The method I used  was a bit "crude", but I never doped it, not even once  I discovered a (factory made) "miss-calculation on the body mount locations on  1 of the 8 that exist, It is welded on about 3/16" off center which made it much more of a job to get the cab aligned with the frame. I will show a pic of what I'm talking about in the next couple of days. I'm going to lift the cab back up to cut it off and re-weld it in it's correct location. Ohhh this woda been soooo much easier to do when I had the cab upside down


----------



## Mainer

Just finished packing my truck... heading West... going to start the groupy line outside the Weatherby-Compound.  Figure I better pitch my tent now to get the first forum-ride.  Please, let's keep it human folks... no Krusty's showing up to camp out 'in style'.  

I want some genuine Weatherby used oily rag!  Maybe I'll go through the bins on trash day... get some genuine Weatherby 601 discards...some sheet metal, maybe some old worn out rubber mounts, dead gauges... who knows... used coffee cups from the master!  Not worth as much unsigned...but still.

I can just hear the crackle of the engine... and the subtle whine of the diff.  

Great work Weatherby!  As usual.


----------



## Bobcat

Mainer said:


> <snip>
> used coffee cups from the master!  Not worth as much unsigned...but still.
> <snip>



I'll be after the unsigned cups that haven't been washed out yet. If I can just make out the image of the Virgin Mary in the coffee stains, they'll be worth a mint on eBay!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Lord ! You do beautiful work ! You ever thought about upgrading to a Kristi ???


----------



## weatherby

Great idea Mainer.... I'm digging through the trash can rite now and I found a pizza box with some uneaten pizza crust in it and I'm going to sign the empty beer cans to. This (money pit) oops I mean snowcat is making it hard to even buy more pizza Thanks for the complements & let me know if you get close to Flint


----------



## weatherby

Bob..  BigAl... Thanks for those complements. Mainer just called, he said screw the truck, He's getting on Thiokol's privet jet & he'll be here in two hours


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> ....digging through the trash can rite now and I found a pizza box with some uneaten pizza crust in it and I'm going to sign the empty beer cans to....



dibs on the pizza box
dibs on the crust too...

Got that???

D-I-B-S people!  Stay A-W-A-Y! 



But seriously... Dibs on the 601 dolly that's in all those photos!


----------



## Bobcat

weatherby said:


> Bob..  BigAl... Thanks for those complements. Mainer just called, he said screw the truck, He's getting on Thiokol's privet jet & he'll be here in two hours



That's fine. I'll remind them to check the o-rings before takeoff... or will I?


----------



## weatherby

Bobcat said:


> That's fine. I'll remind them to check the o-rings before takeoff... or will I?



Now Bobcat...  The FAA have there hands full with one crash already.


----------



## weatherby

OK...... These are the pics showing what I was talking about when I was explaining about one of the eight cab mounts being misaligned from the factory. I cut old one off , made new one, then welded it back on. the last pic shows what the original isolator that was in that mount looked like next to a normal looking one. The red one is what I replaced all the original ones with.


----------



## Mainer

very nice Dr. plastic surgeon... nipple successfully realigned and reattached. 
sorry, it just feels like that... it is a she right?  
funny breed though with 8 of 'em!  d'oh!


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> very nice Dr. plastic surgeon... nipple successfully realigned and reattached.
> sorry, it just feels like that... it is a she right?
> funny breed though with 8 of 'em!  d'oh!



Well..... two have always been good , so eight is even better "EXCEPT" in that last pic you posted for that 4T/10 in Greely Co. That gave me nightmares last night.  I think you crossed some kind of a line with that pic.


----------



## weatherby

I received all the correct "CLOTH"  covered wire that matched the original, along with all the correct wire connectors that were used back then on this 1963 Thiokol. I will be replacing all the old wire with new. Replaced the wire in the head lights and started making a new "MAIN" harness to replace the original as see in last pic.


----------



## Mainer

Nice.  Insanely detailed.
I did blow up the photo of the cloth wire and it looks like the thread count of the cloth wrapping is off by 2.5% though... better scrap the whole project and leave it at my place!    Mr. Concourse!


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> Nice.  Insanely detailed.
> I did blow up the photo of the cloth wire and it looks like the thread count of the cloth wrapping is off by 2.5% though... better scrap the whole project and leave it at my place!    Mr. Concourse!



Alright..... let me recheck that thread count


----------



## RedRocker

Yeah, if you don't get the thread count right it will just ruin the whole thing.


----------



## weatherby

The dash... once again, has life running through it for the first time in about 22 years. The gage lights are lit but didn't show up in the pic with the shop lights turned off (first pic). Second pic is of the dash wiring when it was taken out of the cat. Then in the last two pics show the original rear roof light next to a NOS light that I have been looking for, for at least a year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow!  What a difference!  Looks great.


----------



## Mainer

wow...more pleasing to the eye than the combination of liposuction and breast augmentation!   uh-oh!  was that my inside voice?


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> Alright..... let me recheck that thread count



OK, Weatherby and I have been discussing the thread count issue and I ordered some to have a sample so we could really take it apart and count each strand... and sure enough, it's spot on!  Look how beautiful that weave is... LOOK AT IT!  WANT IT!  



Don't mind the coffee cup... just for scale


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Is this wire cloth coating the new fire resistant kind?  I know they make some that is identical to the old style cloth caoted insulation but is fire resistant.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hey Painered,
In the coffee mug pic. Is that the seat belt hanging out the door onto the track? ......


----------



## Mainer

Yea, this the modernized resistant stuff... some 'new-old-stock' needs to go by the wayside... old-cloth fire-style being a good example.
It is indeed a seat belt... but it was set to fit Bobcat... ratcheted all the way out and also added a belt-extender I grabbed from an airplane flight for those extra robust folk.  
That photo was right after he fell out of the front cab from shock of how damn fast she is.  "Wooooo-weee!"  he said... shakin' it off.... "Sure ain't like a Kristi!  Whew!  Gots to get me one of them... maybe a 4T!  Dang!  I keep lettin them slip away!"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes Bob did tell me he was giving up the Krispi craps for a real snowcat.  Thiokol is the word he stuttered out as his mind went back to that cold morning he fell out your 601!  It was like he was hit over the head by PG with a frying pan (which he will if he doesnt call her) and the dawn of realization he has spent the last year wasting his money on those Krustis.  Sad day it was for Bob but he has finally seen the light!


----------



## weatherby

This is the 110v junction box that  mounts on the pass side fire wall to run all the 110v heaters, when plugged into a 110v source  (battery, coolant, oil, & coolant circulating pump).


----------



## Mainer

That's rare.  Most all have those removed.  I only have a handful.
Seems the military always took those out, removed the turret, and also finally pulled out the brass pole in the back.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> That's rare.  Most all have those removed.  I only have a handful.
> Seems the military always took those out, removed the turret, and also finally pulled out the brass pole in the back.



Yea..... I'm haven a "really" hard time trying to find a NOS brass pole


----------



## bkvail

weatherby said:


> This is the 110v junction box that  mounts on the pass side fire wall to run all the 110v heaters, when plugged into a 110v source  (battery, coolant, oil, & coolant circulating pump).



is that your new bedliner paint peeling in that pic?


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> is that your new bedliner paint peeling in that pic?



NO....... That pic was taken several years before I started the restoration on my 601. That's what the inside looked like though, just about everywhere in side before I removed it all.


----------



## weatherby

All the wring is "basically" done including the "cold weather accessory heaters" which I made a completely original looking new harness for. I also found a brand new "original" / NOS roof mounted front spotlight. After allot of searching E-Mails & phone calls, I have discovered there is NO way you can get the original Sun Tachometer to work in today's era, because the transmitter box that controls the tach needs a 1.35v "mercury" battery to make it work, and of course those battery's have not been made for years. So your only recourse to get one of these "original" style tachs to work is to send it out to a shop that will convert the transmitter over to  electronic, mine is in S.C. now having that done, so when I get it back it will have a circuit board in it the size of a quarter (25 cent piece) and did mention??? all this for just $200.00


----------



## weatherby

This is the transmitter box that controls the tach, but it is now sent off to be converted to electronic. Those two batteries are the original batteries to power the box, but of course are dead now, and no longer being made.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Holy CR@P Batman! I _just gave one or two of those tachs to Bob cat!_


----------



## dlmorindds

Opened up my Tach and it had an Eveready 1.4 volt mercury battery--lots of corrosion.  So was that second battery in you tach a spare??


----------



## dlmorindds




----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Opened up my Tach and it had an Eveready 1.4 volt mercury battery--lots of corrosion.  So was that second battery in you tach a spare??



I am assuming you mean you opened up your transmitter box and seen the 1.4v battery, yes you should only have one battery in it, IF that tach was hooked up on a V8, it would have two batteries in it, six cylinder has one battery. Mine came with two batteries because the Sun factory dose not know when they sell there tachs if they will be installed on a 6cyl or V8. Was your tach still working???? because mercury batteries haven't been made for years, and your battery should have gone dead long ago I would REALLY like to see a pic of the inside of the transmitter box, battery,AND your tach


----------



## dlmorindds

Here are pictures of the inside of the tach transmitter and the tach itself. I think it was working, I thought it was working. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Here are pictures of the inside of the tach transmitter and the tach itself. I think it was working, I thought it was working. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



  NOW this makes more seance, your tach may haven been working, but that's because your tach IS NOT hooked up to the transmitter box, because your tach is not the original Sun tach, it's a STEWART WARNER and that tach dose not need a transmitter box to operate. Somebody removed the original Sun tach but left the transmitter box which is very common. Thanks for those pics.


----------



## weatherby

I got my transmitter box today. The first pic. is of it in original condition, Pic. number 2 is after they convert it over to electronic.... You get all that for just $200.00


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey for 200 bucks maybe I'll keep my updated non-original tach


----------



## dlmorindds

Weatherby--here are pictures of both the upper and lower radiator hoses


----------



## weatherby

Thanks for those pics. Your upper hose is shaped just like mine but I've had no luck in finding one yet. I don't know if It's off of a tractor, car, or truck


----------



## Bobcat

Mainer said:


> <snip>
> 
> That photo was right after he fell out of the front cab from shock of how damn fast she is.  "Wooooo-weee!"  he said... shakin' it off.... "Sure ain't like a Kristi!  Whew!  Gots to get me one of them... maybe a 4T!  Dang!  *I keep lettin them slip away!*"



Not all of them get away from me, eh?


----------



## fogtender

You need to put a set of fangs on that thing and put a basket up around it...


----------



## weatherby

fogtender said:


> You need to put a set of fangs on that thing and put a basket up around it...



I just wish I could find one!!!!


----------



## weatherby

I was getting ready to install the fuel tank about 2 weeks ago when I knocked it off my bench and it hit the cement floor and put a nice bend in the corner seam of the tank. After I bent it back into shape "naturally" it started leaking when I tested it So I dropped it off at a tank repair shop to fix the leak and wile it"s there I also had them coat the inside of the tank. They told me they would have to sand blast the tank to make sure there would not be any other leaks, so when I got it back I seen they used WAY TO MUCH air pressure when blasting the tank and it "warped" all the sheet metal on the tank so bad that I can't paint it now because the shinny paint would make the tank look very wavy   SO now I will have to respray it with bed liner and then paint it blue so it will "help" hide all the warped sheet metal. These pics show it being resprayed with Bed Liner then painted.


----------



## weatherby

I have the fuel tank installed and started making a fuel line from tank to fuel pump, also a pic of the battery box & batteries.


----------



## weatherby

I've got all the glass installed, I gotta say,  compared to all the work that I've done on this cat,  putting in the glass was BY FAR the most difficult, and the sliding glass in the front doors were unbelievably hard to get in AND sliding correctly. The guy in the pics is a friend of mine John that has been in the glass business all his adult life and "knows his stuff" but has never installed a sliding glass window like is in this 601 and says this is probably the hardest thing he has ever done in the glass business. It took close to 5 hr. to get just the two front doors done. I sure would like to know how the factory did them


----------



## Mainer

Me thinks your installation is 'better than new' and folks at the factory just shipped them half-baked.  Sliders never *actually* slid.    Also, it seems the flexible nature of the aluminum body always leads to stress fractures from the edge of the window inward... will be interesting to see how some size variation would change that tendency.  I think it's also a reason you see a reasonable number where folks have modified the openings then inserted a modernized channel-frame slider window.  Also a reason many folk move to plexi.  I'm putting 1" thick bullet proof in mine...then the glass will stress crack the aluminum body.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer, Bullet proof glass....... with friends like yours, you need bullet proof glass? maybe its time to change friends. or is it you are trying to keep them from getting out?


So is it running yet Weatherstrip? remember like we agreed to call me first. so I can have the first drive in the smurfmobile.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> Me thinks your installation is 'better than new' and folks at the factory just shipped them half-baked.  Sliders never *actually* slid.    Also, it seems the flexible nature of the aluminum body always leads to stress fractures from the edge of the window inward... will be interesting to see how some size variation would change that tendency.  I think it's also a reason you see a reasonable number where folks have modified the openings then inserted a modernized channel-frame slider window.  Also a reason many folk move to plexi.  I'm putting 1" thick bullet proof in mine...then the glass will stress crack the aluminum body.



I could not agree with you more Mainer......I know one thing, that's allot of work to go through just to get a 6 or 7" opening. Mainer.....one inch thick?


----------



## Mainer

Mainer said:


> I thought of something new to get dibs on...
> 
> "I call dibs on the first 601-ride with Weatherby when he's ready to take forum members on board."  Then I'll leave a blank check on the seat.
> 
> Sweet paint.



Just for the sake of the record ... I resurrect a long-ago post... this puppy had cob-webs, dust, dinosaur dirt on it...man, it was such an old dibs, I had to power up an extra generator to get some super-com HP pumping away on the search!  

I'd also like to emphasize the blank check.


----------



## weatherby

So is it running yet Weatherstrip? remember like we agreed to call me first. so I can have the first drive in the smurfmobile.[/QUOTE]

 Ok Booger...OOps I mean boggie Yes....It's running, well sort of,I just got the coolant lines all ran & hooked up but I have not ran it yet with coolant running through it....that will happen in a about a week or so, I will be out of town after today, but the motor does run and it runs nice & smooth if I can say so myself   SMURFMOBILE?????........I think it might be a little too scary looking for that, at least that's what all the little kids around here seem to think.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> I could not agree with you more Mainer......I know one thing, that's allot of work to go through just to get a 6 or 7" opening. Mainer.....one inch thick?



Is your glass guy insane enough to receive doors at his shop/home so he can practice and get it down to a Thiokol science for some fee?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Just for the sake of the record ... I resurrect a long-ago post... this puppy had cob-webs, dust, dinosaur dirt on it...man, it was such an old dibs, I had to power up an extra generator to get some super-com HP pumping away on the search!
> 
> I'd also like to emphasize the blank check.




That was for a RIDE mine was for a DRIVE so your dibs are not Valid. You would need to leave a blank check to repair the damages

anyway  Weatherstrip, call 1-800-555-1212 ask for the King of the Trail 

Mainer, your package should arrive  soon but it will require a signature from 
dipstick


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> That was for a RIDE mine was for a DRIVE so your dibs are not Valid. QUOTE]
> 
> Fair enough.
> Although, either way, I'm happy to hand over my dibs as a nice gesture.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> boggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was for a RIDE mine was for a DRIVE so your dibs are not Valid. QUOTE]
> 
> Fair enough.
> Although, either way, I'm happy to hand over my dibs as a nice gesture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. somethings wrong, check your pulse,take your temp, do you feel ill? you must have the pandemic flu. have you grown a snout? gained any weight in the belly? have you developed a tail? have you been squealing waiting for dinner?
> 
> not in your character to give up you spot so easy. hummmm must be a trick so
> no you go first.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> Mainer said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. somethings wrong, check your pulse,take your temp, do you feel ill? you must have the pandemic flu. have you grown a snout? gained any weight in the belly? have you developed a tail? have you been squealing waiting for dinner?
> 
> not in your character to give up you spot so easy. hummmm must be a trick so
> no you go first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel particularly 'green' these days... even a bit 'goo-ey' so I have this sort of inner warmth that seems to overcome my needs to live 'by dibs'.
> 
> so, please... I insist... you go first...
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk2hpYf9na4"]YouTube - No You Go First [Harry Hill Show][/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## weatherby

I have the radiator & all coolant lines installed and have coolant running through the motor. I bent up new stainless brake lines for the steering & clutch master cylinders.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Mainer said:


> boggie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel particularly 'green' these days... even a bit 'goo-ey' so I have this sort of inner warmth that seems to overcome my needs to live 'by dibs'.
> 
> so, please... I insist... you go first...
> 
> YouTube - No You Go First [Harry Hill Show]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which one is Mainer and which one is Boggie?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> I have the radiator & all coolant lines installed and have coolant running through the motor. I bent up new stainless brake lines for the steering & clutch master cylinders.



Good god man... I'm going to frame that photo of the pilot's floor... always the worst/nastiest cosmetic area of every 600.  I could scramble-on and eat-off that floor!  Then drink my OJ with that stainless line!

Also, the pedal rubber... 

Nice.  Another usual round of applause!


----------



## Mainer

I imagine you've already formulated your plan for digital memorialization... and if so, please do share as it's getting down the finish line and people are starting to 'want' in anticipation of what to look forward to... just HOW you will share the momentous occassion with your following...

At bare minimum, we're going to need several youtube videos (pure stand-still interior, nicely lit, full walk around exterior, trailer-loading/un-loading experience, engine bay detail, master/slave tour, rear-floor off view for shaft/slave/OC view, full drive/hind-quarter top-to-bottom view, track walk-through, dash-run-down, 10-pass luxury cabin overview, hatch-view, moving view with track wipping by feet, etc.... coupled with many 'glamore' shots that have that gorgeous mountain background... coupled with more 'technical' type shots covering the full 360 in 15 degree increments so we can load those shots into a VR application and spin it all day long.  

Uhhh... what I meant to comment (with less passion), is... 'hope we get a few snap shots when you have time'.   

Oh, and if you can't find the time for the photo-shoots.... uh, happy to help.  8)  Yes, others may view it as 'snow-cat porn' but I like to just think of it as 'documenting man's mechanical creations'.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I say we all meet at Weatherbys mansion and have shots of tokillyou off of Virgin (sorry Bobcat but they will all be 18 year old females!)  thighs before we start the 601 Parade.  Mainer will bring one of his 601s that has the brass pole in it.  That way we can FINALLY get that video!  lol.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

And NO, SUSHI is not allowed!


----------



## Mainer

I like it!  Now how about we modify the location but keep the 'brass-rich' machine-shin-dig idea... and find the deepest snow-bound man-lodge with 'entertainment' in the US.  1-Way in, 1-Way out.  The journey would automatically filter out all the crap machines.... Kristi's, etc.


----------



## Bobcat

Not funny.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer.....you along with Bobcat, Snowcat Opps. and others make me laugh, you guys are funny (and I mean that in a good way). You and I must be on the same THIOKOL wave length because I HAVE been thinking about how to do my photo shoot almost word for word as you had suggested. Yes I can see light at the end of this THIOKOL money pit tunnel   I mean TUNNEL. As always THANKS for the complements


----------



## Bobcat

*Bobcat mode OFF*

You're doing beautiful work on a beautiful machine. It's not my cat, but I appreciate your attention to detail as if it were my own.

*Bobcat mode ON*






Couldn't quite nail the radius on those brake lines, eh?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> *Bobcat mode OFF*
> 
> You're doing beautiful work on a beautiful machine. It's not my cat, but I appreciate your attention to detail as if it were my own.
> 
> *Bobcat mode ON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't quite nail the radius on those brake lines, eh?





Bobcat,So I see you can turn yourself on.


----------



## weatherby

Couldn't quite nail the radius on those brake lines, eh?  




[/QUOTE]

 I can't believe you brought that up in front of everybody else Bobcat!! I knew it wasn't going to pass inspection, but DUMMY ME I thought I would try to slip it by anyway. Those radius bends bugged the  out of me so bad that I had to double-up on the Prozack and I was just about over it.....and NOW THIS....I think I'm going to do what I thought about doing in the first place I hope your happy now Bobcat!!! 

OK......Kidddddding, But really, it dose bug the heck out of me. I wondered which one of you sorry BASTARDS  I mean GUYS would bring it to EVERYBODY'S attention. Kidding aside... that's a good call Bobcat, this was something you REALLY had to measure twice & cut once, except in my case I had to measure five times & bend once and at $33.00 for each 61" stick of stainless tubing, I decided to live with it mainly because when the pilot seat is installed it will hide those bends. So NO LOOKING under the pilot seat Bobcat, and that goes for the rest of you guys!!!!!


----------



## grizcty

weatherby said:


> Couldn't quite nail the radius on those brake lines, eh?



 I can't believe you brought that up in front of everybody else Bobcat!! I knew it wasn't going to pass inspection, but DUMMY ME I thought I would try to slip it by anyway. Those radius bends bugged the  out of me so bad that I had to double-up on the Prozack and I was just about over it.....and NOW THIS....I think I'm going to do what I thought about doing in the first place I hope your happy now Bobcat!!! 

OK......Kidddddding, But really, it dose bug the heck out of me. I wondered which one of you sorry BASTARDS  I mean GUYS would bring it to EVERYBODY'S attention. Kidding aside... that's a good call Bobcat, this was something you REALLY had to measure twice & cut once, except in my case I had to measure five times & bend once and at $33.00 for each 61" stick of stainless tubing, I decided to live with it mainly because when the pilot seat is installed it will hide those bends. So NO LOOKING under the pilot seat Bobcat, and that goes for the rest of you guys!!!!![/QUOTE]

Hey Weatherby,

With the top quality of work, you have performed on your master piece.

You know, you don't want "imperfect" brake lines, hidden under the seat.

You should immediately remove & replace them. (with perfect ones)
And send the imperfect ones to Alaska, for a "needy not so perfect" 601. 
I will pay all costs (parts, labor & shipping) 

On another note, 
Did you replace your master cylinders, with new ones?
If so, what is the CORRECT part #'s.
As I can not get my left lateral, to stop bleeding off.

BTW- We need to get Modern Marvels, to do a show dedicated to your rig!


----------



## weatherby

Grizcty.....No I did not replace the master cylinders, I just rebuilt them. What I did to get the rebuild kit was I took one of the master cylinder into a auto parts store (and I mean a real parts store) not a Auto Zone and the like, The guys behind the counter at my parts store recognized the part as soon as I sat it down and got a rebuild kit for them. Now the only thing I remember about them is they are off of a older ford light truck and/or off of a Ford Econline van. I am not home and will not be home till Tuesday the 14th then I will go back into my records and find the part number for the rebuild kit and send it to ya. They are pretty common Ford master cylinders so I don't think you will have any trouble finding one if a rebuild dose not do the trick. This pic shows what the rebuild kit would include. Thanks for those complements also


----------



## the old trucker

NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL A PARTS MAN!!!! NOT TO MANY OF THEM FELLOWS LEFT.


----------



## grizcty

Thanks Weatherby,

I crossed the FE 14912 master cylinder #, to Crappa # UP 36067.($157.00)
And master cylinder rebuild kit to part # UP 387. ($35.00)

Hopefully, this is the same # you came up with.

Are you sure, you don't have any extra "imperfect" brake lines laying around???? LOL


----------



## weatherby

grizcty said:


> Thanks Weatherby,
> 
> I crossed the FE 14912 master cylinder #, to Crappa # UP 36067.($157.00)
> And master cylinder rebuild kit to part # UP 387. ($35.00)
> 
> Hopefully, this is the same # you came up with.
> 
> Are you sure, you don't have any extra "imperfect" brake lines laying around???? LOL



Thanks Griz.... I will check those part Numbers against mine when I get back down state to where the cat is on Tuesday. Nappa is not a bad place to deal with as long as you have somebody behind the counter that knows auto parts and doesn't give you one of theselooks if he can't find it in a book.

I got a feeling I'll be hearing about these brake lines for a looooong time   THANKS BOBCAT


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, at least I didn't say anything about the gas tank.


----------



## weatherby

Bobcat said:


> Hey, at least I didn't say anything about the gas tank.



Hey Hey Hey......We all know the story on the fuel tank, so you can't pin that one on me Ok Ok maybe I shouldn't have dropped it in the first place BUT the MORON should have known not to blast something that thin with that high of pressure.
OH  I almost forgot.....I've started to back down on the Prozack once again


----------



## weatherby

I started getting the lettering painted on. I also started  dismantling the tracks. That involved unbolting 1,280 RUSTY nuts & bolts, then that meant picking up 2,560 nuts & bolts. Along with a impact gun, a torch, and three buddies it took the better part of three days to get everything dismantled, organized, and picked up. I swear that impact gun weighted 30lbs towards the end.


----------



## weatherby

The track pics.


----------



## pixie

She's looking sharp 

That's only 320 nuts and bolts for each person.....


----------



## Mainer

sorry ... I have to use it... can't hold it in... PHUCKING GORGEOUS WORK Weatherby!  GORGEOUS!  She's so dang sweet it's almost wrong!


----------



## bkvail

I think when you are done, you should make a CD of all your restoration pics and sell it to help recoup some of your costs in this rebuild!  Truly amazing work, I think it probably looks better than it did new!

Karin


----------



## Mainer

In thinking about the masses of people and their assets around the globe... with theories that people have a matching twin or 'doppleganger' somewhere in the world... it must be nice to know that without any possible doubt, that there is absolutely 'no-finer' 601 on the entire planet, without question.  With all the statistical anomalies around the globe, it's interesting to think that there is total certainty about this 601 as one of a kind perfection.  In fact, I bet there's some way that it's perfection can be used to calibrate gravity and make sure the physics of the universe behaves properly.


----------



## mtncrawler

Couple of questions now that you're into track work. What type of finish are the grousers going to get? The reddish primer is common on Sprytes but I can't tell on my 601 what color they were originally. I have some NOS replacements for 601 that look like they were blue. Also have some that were unfinished (now rust). Mainer, with all the low time machines you've seen what is your opinion? What ply belts are you using? Lap joint or lacing?


----------



## Mainer

Wish there was one answer but as some variations did exist, but the most common is the reddish primer.  I can't map it back to the very beginning serial #'s of course but it did start on the first year of production.  I have some black, blue, and the primer.  I wish the red primer were consistent under the blue/black but that's not.  Some had paint right onto bare metal.  It seems as if the intention was primer plus black and then maybe they took shortcuts during production due to rushed production (?).  I can't imagine any reason why you'd want a painted grouser and opt out on the anti-corrosion primer....over time the colored paint wears off here and there leaving the primer except for the drop-center portion that of course rubs away...and then people weld on wear pads.  They sometimes also welded on metal reinforcement on the sides of the grouser too after they also put the wear pad on.  The belts were all supposed to be laced.


----------



## weatherby

Thanks Pixie, Bkvail, and Mainer, I look forward to seeing your compliments & suggestions & humor, (Mainer) It keeps the enthusiasm up. Mtncrawler...I have yet to decide on a coating, However it will be one of three options, coating the grousers with POR-15, or use red oxide primer to cover them with ( which mine were like from the factory) or use the same bed liner product that I used on the interior. I will sand blast all the grousers and backing plates & repair/straighten  the ones that are bent the best I can. I am today negotiating with several fastener suppliers on price for 1,280 grade 8 bolts & nylock nuts. I also will be dealing with the belting today I'm pretty sure I will be using lacing for connecting, and see about getting the same belt material that I have or if there something better now a days. I will let you know what I end up doing.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Weatherby,

I too am in awe of the simply outstanding job you've done. 

I'm curious as to your thoughts on POR-15. I used it on one project and was not happy with the results. I (personally) feel it is highly overrated.

Have you checked out www.fastenermart.com? My impression is they have a great selection and decent pricing, though I've never ordered from them, yet?


----------



## weatherby

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Weatherby,
> 
> I too am in awe of the simply outstanding job you've done.
> 
> I'm curious as to your thoughts on POR-15. I used it on one project and was not happy with the results. I (personally) feel it is highly overrated.
> 
> Have you checked out www.fastenermart.com? My impression is they have a great selection and decent pricing, though I've never ordered from them, yet?



Hi BlackFoot Trucker Thanks for your compliments! I don"t have "much" experience with POR-15, I have only been using it since I've been restoring this cat, however, everything I have used it on has been sandblasted so maybe that might make a difference. My steering master cylinders are coated with it and the brake fluid that was split all over them during bleeding them,  did not effect the coating at all, so that's what little experience I have with it so far. Thanks for the info on Fastenermart. I did talk with them on prices and they are reasonable, However I did find a much lower price on the 1,280 5/16-24 x 2" grade 8 bolts here in Michigan ONLY because this place has such an over abundant of these bolts in inventory


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

weatherby said:


> Hi BlackFoot Trucker Thanks for your compliments! I don"t have "much" experience with POR-15, I have only been using it since I've been restoring this cat, however, everything I have used it on has been sandblasted so maybe that might make a difference. My steering master cylinders are coated with it and the brake fluid that was split all over them during bleeding them,  did not effect the coating at all, so that's what little experience I have with it so far. Thanks for the info on Fastenermart. I did talk with them on prices and they are reasonable, However I did find a much lower price on the 1,280 5/16-24 x 2" grade 8 bolts here in Michigan ONLY because this place has such an over abundant of these bolts in inventory



Great work Weatherby........................... is it ready yet ! Ive found the biggest brush pile around for the test drive. you did say I get to drive it right?  you have pictures of it looking pretty now you can have pictures of it being used. free of charge. 

northern states supply ( my bolt supplier ) priced the bolts for reference
5/16 grade 8 fine thread 2" yellow zinc.  13.73/100 
nyloc 5/16 nut NF  3.995/100 yellow zinc


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Weatherby,

Thanks for the reply. Not to bombard you with questions, but why Grade 8 bolts instead of Grade 5? My (admittedly limited) knowledge of bolts is that Grade 8 bolts have higher tensile strength than Grade 5, but they are slightly more brittle.

If you are using them to attach grousers to rubber belting, their high tensile strength capabilities won't be utilized. I would think the weak point would be the belts and that they would give way well before a Grade 5 bolt would fail.

Totally different topic. I'm curious if you've ever been to the USAF museum at Wright-Patterson AFB in (or near) Dayton, OH? IMHO it's probably the best aviation museum in the US, far better than the Smithsonian, (though I haven't been there since they opened the annex at Dulles).

I would think the USAF museum would love to acquire your Thiokol 601. They have some beautifully restored aircraft and the quality of your restoration is equal to what they have been doing. My recollection is that the museum has very little in terms of that portion of the USAF's history.


----------



## Mainer

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I would think the USAF museum would love to acquire your Thiokol 601. They have some beautifully restored aircraft and the quality of your restoration is equal to what they have been doing. My recollection is that the museum has very little in terms of that portion of the USAF's history.



I concur that WP is the best museum around and while they do cover machines of a wider spectrum than just aircraft... the Thiokol Trackmaster/601 series were not designed for the Air Force.  Yes, the 601 design was under contract for several entities, Air Force being one.  Yes, the AF wanted to beef up the diff to an OC-15 away from the shafts...so yes, they drove much input...but it was not the AF's baby.  The origination was not as snow cat nor for Air Force but rather for a unique need Thiokol had for their scientists to recover rocket test cells in brushy/ATV'ish conditions.  The vast majority of 6-series out there were built for the AF.  However, the essence of the machine-series (starting with the 4T) is not Air Force so while I can understand it going to WP museum it would be more appropriate to sit in a museum designed to show the lineage of all ATV/Snow Machines.

The start of such a museum has been discussed/in-process by me as well as Boggie and others... but the last thing I would want is to lose this rare specimen to a museum that has a purpose that is less focused than the evolution of over-snow machines...or... the ideal location for the most supreme example of a 601 belongs in a dedicated Thiokol museum.  I do not believe one exists... but in order of priority everyone can fight over poor Weatherby's specimen ($$$ woe is Weatherby $$$).  

In order of 'appropriateness' I would throw out:

1.  Weatherby's garage
2.  A dedicated Thiokol museum...visitors have passion for all Thiokol.
3.  An ATV (it's original purpose) / over-snow museum...passion for cats.
4.  WP Museum...ooglers...'what is that...hmph...interesting..back to planes...' it's a 'diluated' appreciation from this population for this specimen.
5.  Mainer's Museum (TM/6-series dedicated)...I won't go there...but the volume thru WP exceeds rights of 5 or 6.
6.  Boggie's Museum (Broad-based over-snow museum, less committed to Thiokol)...scares me to think what goes on there.  

Ok, relax everyone... just throwing out some response to what I realize is a casual suggestion anyway but couldn't help myself ... 5/6 don't apply...well, 5 applies.  

But in all seriousness... if a Thiokol museum exists it would be ideal there...

I know all the above is just BS anyway... in looking at the sweat/blood/tears... Weatherby obviously will enjoy it for years to come and may never sell it (this is the ideal option IMHO).  

With all the work into it... it's basically *wrong* to even think of anyone with this baby EXCEPT for Weatherby!  

OK... now with that... forget all the above...take it to Barrett-Jackson and let the family lineage live on some huge $$$$.


----------



## tomelroy

since i am here in utah it would only be right for me to start the dedicated thiokol museum.  ship that 601 to me and i will send you a 4t to get started on!  Sound good?


----------



## Mainer

Oh, I did leave off that there is a very lengthy 'museum certification process' that prescribes a whole series of detailed criteria in order to enter the realm of 'museum-worthyness' ... it starts with a full blood-workup to ensure the appropriate level of passion resides within applicant... photos of a series of over-snow vehicles are shown to the applicant and a chemistry-blood-workup analytically defines the level of 'snow-fever' of said applicant.  Also, through a series of interviews, certain criteria must be met... all rigs must be referenced by the candidate in the female gender and spoken of in proper manner..."I wouldn't dream of venturing out into more than 1" of the white-stuff without her..." or when with another owner's rig... "Wow, I don't know if I'd leave me alone with her out in this garage..." ... and so on... this sort of talk mixed with the Utah way of life may cater well to a collection.  

8)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer, Mainer, painer,  always thought that you and the number 6 belonged 
more than I. like ( 666) it is Tatooed on your forehead. correct?

what's this I here you are giving my friend ( swamper ) a hard time...


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> Mainer, Mainer, painer,  always thought that you and the number 6 belonged
> more than I. like ( 666) it is Tatooed on your forehead. correct?
> 
> what's this I here you are giving my friend ( swamper ) a hard time...



Uh-huh... and my head spins around and if I've gone on a white knuckle snow-ride... I've been known to projectile vomit split pea soup. 

I think a halo is much more fitting.    in fact... even a double down... 

Mmmm... that wouldn't be your imaginary alter-ego Swamper would it?  
We are naturally suspicious...


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

no he speaks for himself, lives on an Island in Mich. not far from the border to Canada.  I will not give out his personal on here, Just like I will not give out yours. you have to respect that..........


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> no he speaks for himself, lives on an Island in Mich. not far from the border to Canada.  I will not give out his personal on here, Just like I will not give out yours. you have to respect that..........



But of course... 
Although... I live under a stone... nothing as sexy as a water-secured compound!


----------



## weatherby

boggie said:


> Great work Weatherby........................... is it ready yet ! Ive found the biggest brush pile around for the test drive. you did say I get to drive it right?  you have pictures of it looking pretty now you can have pictures of it being used. free of charge.
> 
> northern states supply ( my bolt supplier ) priced the bolts for reference
> 5/16 grade 8 fine thread 2" yellow zinc.  13.73/100
> nyloc 5/16 nut NF  3.995/100 yellow zinc



Wellllllllll I guess you can drive it, BUT that brush pile has to be a pussy willow brush pile WITH the new, tender, very soft buds still on the branch
Hey thanks for that info on those fasteners, That is "roughly" the same price I have been getting, but because this place (Mid-State bolt & screw) here in Mich. had such an over supply of them (bolts) and I was buying close to 1300 of them, he sold them to for 9.33 each and the nyloc nuts for 3.33. Now I'm trying to figure out if $6.37 per foot of 4 ply belt is in the ball park, What do you think?


----------



## weatherby

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Weatherby,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Not to bombard you with questions, but why Grade 8 bolts instead of Grade 5? My (admittedly limited) knowledge of bolts is that Grade 8 bolts have higher tensile strength than Grade 5, but they are slightly more brittle.
> 
> If you are using them to attach grousers to rubber belting, their high tensile strength capabilities won't be utilized. I would think the weak point would be the belts and that they would give way well before a Grade 5 bolt would fail.
> 
> Totally different topic. I'm curious if you've ever been to the USAF museum at Wright-Patterson AFB in (or near) Dayton, OH? IMHO it's probably the best aviation museum in the US, far better than the Smithsonian, (though I haven't been there since they opened the annex at Dulles).
> 
> I would think the USAF museum would love to acquire your Thiokol 601. They have some beautifully restored aircraft and the quality of your restoration is equal to what they have been doing. My recollection is that the museum has very little in terms of that portion of the USAF's history.



Blackfoot Tucker....you are exactly correct on the grade 8 vs grade 5 and I feel the same way about your theory, but there are several reasons why I went with what I did, the biggest reason is because that's what the factory used, and I'm trying to stay as close to original as possible with every thing the factory did/used. Then there is the issue of the plating (yellow zinc) is one of the best corrosion resistant plating against rust, and as I understand  you can't get a grade 5 plated in yellow zinc, and that "might" be why Thiokol used grade 8 not so much for all that strength but for the plating also. I thought about using Stainless Steel BUT cost was a BIG factor with that many bolts, nearly 4 to 5 times as much per bolt vs grade 8, and then there is the issue of "galling" with Stainless Steel. When a SS bolt & a SS nut of that size and larger are tighten, in most cases you cant ever get them un-screwed if you should ever need to.
I have heard allot about WP AFB and always wanted to go down and see it but never have YET. Like you say I've heard it's an amazing place.
What Mainer says about Thiokol and the AF. is pretty much "spot on" he knows his Thiokol history


----------



## weatherby

tomelroy said:


> since i am here in utah it would only be right for me to start the dedicated thiokol museum.  ship that 601 to me and i will send you a 4t to get started on!  Sound good?



YEAH as long the 4T arrives with a BIG HEAVY check inside


----------



## Bobcat

Hey, weatherby, found your tow vehicle! 

Man, would that pair ever be a sweet display at a show!!


----------



## weatherby

Bobcat said:


> Hey, weatherby, found your tow vehicle!
> 
> Man, would that pair ever be a sweet display at a show!!
> 
> View attachment 37596



YEAH.....I've had that pic & all his other restore pics for several years now, I agree, that would be the perfect tow/show vehicle combination


----------



## grizcty

Hello folks,

It has been awhile.

Weatherby,

You should be given the nickname, of Michigan's Michelangelo! 
As your 601 project, has turned into a master piece!


----------



## grizcty

Thought someone might be interested in this info.

I am fixing to have them reproduce "new" data plates for my M936 5 ton.
http://mvdataplates.com/


----------



## weatherby

HEA......GRIZCTY you have never seen me paint! "But" some of those High Priced paintings I've seen Michelangelo paint, didn't look like he could paint ether....... However thanks for those complements anyway
I have been working on building a die to press out new replacement backing plates for the tracks, it is turning out to be "much" more complicated than I thought it would have been to make such a simple looking part. I have been able to get them very close, but not EXACT, at least not with any kind of repeatability. However I think I finally, after about 4 major changes in the die design, I think I have it dialed in and it is far more complected of a die than I started with. I've learned allot about pressing out a part when you have to build your own die. There are allot of factors that need to be considered that I never realized when that press makes that stroke. I'm also VERY lucky because I have the privilege to use some very accurate & expensive machinery that I DON'T own, like a CNC mill and other mills & surface grinders, without that privilege this would not be possible for me. Or maybe I should say, when this die is done, I will owe some of my buddies  BIG TIME. In the meantime I have gotten all the grousers blasted, and I will be coating them with Por-15. I have the new belting it is a three (3) ply belt, and I had stainless steel lasing installed on the ends, they are not the same that the factory used, because  the belt expert guys say this style of lasing is SO MUCH better. Also got my front seat frames blasted & painted.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hey, weatherby, can you get that machine ready, hunting season is just about to start in Alaska and we can ship it up there for a test run. just remember to mount a bench seat on top and couple of gun racks too. 
we might need a winch, and a wood stove in the back, so just poke the stove pipe out the top and we will hang our wet gloves on to dry. on the way back from Alaska we can run it over to Mainer so he can have a ride.
just to keep him happy.


----------



## Bobcat

boggie said:


> Hey, weatherby, can you get that machine ready, hunting season is just about to start in Alaska and we can ship it up there for a test run. just remember to mount a bench seat on top and couple of gun racks too.
> we might need a winch, and a wood stove in the back, so just poke the stove pipe out the top and we will hang our wet gloves on to dry.
> <snip>





Waddaya think this is, a www.mn-outdoors.com rig??


----------



## weatherby

boggie said:


> Hey, weatherby, can you get that machine ready, hunting season is just about to start in Alaska and we can ship it up there for a test run. just remember to mount a bench seat on top and couple of gun racks too.
> we might need a winch, and a wood stove in the back, so just poke the stove pipe out the top and we will hang our wet gloves on to dry. on the way back from Alaska we can run it over to Mainer so he can have a ride.
> just to keep him happy.



Yes....I know I know, I can feel the hunting season coming on soon also and I'm trying to hurry, BUT I prefer a leaky,hard starting,and goes out in the middle of the night fuel oil stove instead of the wood stove, It just reminds of deer camp in the good O'l days, and I still gotta knock out a couple of windows on each side and replace them with some louvered crank-out ones.....we kinda like to stick the 30-06 out from the "inside" of moving vehicles here in da u.p. preferably after dark


----------



## grizcty

Weatherby,

If you don't mind me asking.
Were did you buy the new tracking, and how much was it?
Could not see if it already has bolt holes it it yet or not.

Another question.

Are you planning on selling, your "old" parts.
Backing plates etc. also those "not so perfect brake lines".

Just thought I would ask... LOL


----------



## grizcty

boggie said:


> Hey, weatherby, can you get that machine ready, hunting season is just about to start in Alaska and we can ship it up there for a test run. just remember to mount a bench seat on top and couple of gun racks too.
> we might need a winch, and a wood stove in the back, so just poke the stove pipe out the top and we will hang our wet gloves on to dry. on the way back from Alaska we can run it over to Mainer so he can have a ride.
> just to keep him happy.



Hey Boggie,

Sounds like you have hunted here before.   LOL
Hunting season Alaskan style, has ALL ready started!

The grand-kids are heading up this weekend, for a ride on the "track rig".
You betcha, they ride up top.(old Blazer seat)
I told them ONLY, after their dad replaces the master cylinder!
And air up the tires. (still have not found replacements)


----------



## weatherby

grizcty said:


> Weatherby,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking.
> Were did you buy the new tracking, and how much was it?
> Could not see if it already has bolt holes it it yet or not.
> 
> Another question.
> 
> Are you planning on selling, your "old" parts.
> Backing plates etc. also those "not so perfect brake lines".
> 
> Just thought I would ask... LOL



That belting was $6.00 and change per foot at 10&1/8" wide and 299" long x four, the lacing was "I think" about $80.00 in stainless x4. The belting has no holes, I will do that. I bought it from a belting manufacturing co. in Dearborn Michigan.
I will NEVER EVER sell those brake lines no matter how much you guys beg me to, not even for a million bucks.......Well OK OK maybe for a million bucks but not a penny less


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## weatherby

OH.....I almost forgot, THANKS again Bobcat


----------



## grizcty

Bobcat said:


> Waddaya think this is, a www.mn-outdoors.com rig??



Real funny. 

The 601 in the link you posted.
Is actually, MY 601!!


----------



## Bobcat

Wut? 











'bout time you noticed!!


----------



## grizcty

Bobcat said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'bout time you noticed!!



Yep,

That ugly sucker, belongs to me!


----------



## Bobcat

Ugly? Naw, she's a beautiful bohemian behemoth.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Ugly? Naw, she's a beautiful bohemian behemoth.



Hey, Bob I heard you hide better under a table than Chair, real funny link, there Bobby. but thats way to good of machine to start to rebuild, I'll bet that one still under warranty


----------



## wesley

I found the pictures I took in Newberry of the 601 you are restoring. I don't have a scaner. If you want to send me your address I can mail them to you.


----------



## weatherby

I've been working on the tracks and building a die to make the backing plates for the last several weeks now, very tedious & time consuming work. A Buddie of mine (Bill) helped with figuring the spacing and marking the belting for the grousers, I could not stay bent over for any length of time to do the measuring & marking, so I "really" appreciated that help, he also was a BIG help in getting my backing plate die made (he is a journeymen toolmaker for General Motors). Hunting season opened here in upper Mich. so I took all my track material up to my house up there, so in the evenings I can work on drilling all those holes in the belting and the backing plate material and do some bird hunting during the day. Next week I will head back down state where I work on the cat and that's where I will press out the backing plates "after" the holes are drilled in them. As you can see in the pics, I made a jig to drill the holes in the belting and the aluminum backing plate material.


----------



## grizcty

Looking good!

Might want to think about putting a patent, on that jig & die.
Could help on defraying some of your expenses.


----------



## Mainer

I'd rather see someone sell them to recover their development costs... share the passion for restoration... besides, I'd hate to see the financial 'benefits' after legal fees for pursuit of patent infringement.  
So, how much per thousand?     (I can see a white padded room reserved with Weatherby's name on the room plate if he takes that one).


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> I'd rather see someone sell them to recover their development costs... share the passion for restoration... besides, I'd hate to see the financial 'benefits' after legal fees for pursuit of patent infringement.
> So, how much per thousand?     (I can see a white padded room reserved with Weatherby's name on the room plate if he takes that one).



Grizty......I think Mainer might be rite, Because the "team" of physiotherapists that my wife hired after "as she puts it" (I started acting a little strange) says I shouldn't be drilling any more holes for a while, AND I have to ware this bicycle helmet during the day for the next week or so just in case I might get the urge to bang my head against hard objects..... So give me a couple of weeks to get better and  then we'll talk about it again, because I also heard them tell my wife NOT to let me make ANY decisions for a while, or until they ween me off of the sedatives that they have me taking every time I start to wake up


----------



## weatherby

I finished pressing out all the new backing plates. In the first and second pic, it shows the left plate as being a new one, the middle one is a new one that has been bead blasted, and the right one is a original one that has been bead blasted. I bead blasted all the new ones to give to give them a "dull" (or mat finish) look. I also have all the grousers re-coated with Por-15.


----------



## dlmorindds

Man--them are sure nice!!!


----------



## wesley

The pictures and the parts book went out today priority mail. Sorry I didn't get it out sooner but nite shift on the RR is murder.


----------



## weatherby

Wellllllll......it's been a LONG time coming but it's finally here.....  the tracks are DONE and INSTALLED back on the 601..... and for the first time in about 22 years, it moved under it's own power. It is now about 95% complete, I still have some things that need to be done, but they are all small things, like painting the engine cowling & installing it, also install the seats and the lights and the beacon that go on the roof. There is still some lettering that has to be painted on, and install the spare military fuel cans on the back. I also received  in the mail today, some very special pics.from another Fourms member WESLEY. He sent me pics of my 601 when he looked into buying it back about 15 or 16 years ago the same time I was trying to buy it, BUT I never took pics of it sitting ware it had been sitting for some years before I saw it for the first time back then, and always kicked myself for not taking those pics. But now I have them and they are very good color pics.thanks to WESLEY


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby--congratulations!!!!!  That machine is awesome!!  Can't wait to see it in snow


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> weatherby--congratulations!!!!!  That machine is awesome!!  Can't wait to see it in snow



You & me both.......


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Well, very nice job, just tell me that mainer has not driven it yet? and I will open the bid at 20K. very nice! now what are going to do with your spare time. your wife wanted to know.


----------



## Mainer

That is just gorgeous Weatherby.  Absolutely gorgeous!
Congratulations on an unbelievable decade+ journey!
Clearly a Concours-grade restoration by a master.
I hope you are capturing the first 'steps' on video and the first trip out will be well video'd/documented and of course GPS'd.  8)
If you wouldn't mind bagging/tagging the maiden voyage day's:  Gum, cigarette buts, fuel receipt, few chips of POR 15 on the ground/trailer, etc... I'd appreciate taking those on board for the museum documentation of the future.  8)


----------



## 125a

Nice job. Tenacity pays off.
Regarding the track belt prep:  Will you do it differently the next time, or did your drilling fixture work as well as intended?  Also, anything special by way of drill bit tip profile, and/or drill size vs bolt size?
I need to rebuild the tracks on my sw48, so any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I heard Mainer offered you 40K can you confirm this Weatherby?  I do believe we can get a bidding war between those two pretty easy!

WEATHERBY I here by vote and certify that this is the most beautiful snowcat I have ever seen.  PERIOD!  End of discussion.  Done.  You win hands down best snowcat award of the century!


----------



## pixie

Congratulations, Weatherby 

The machine is beautiful !!!

You must feel as proud as a new father


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That is nice.  Time to hand out the cigars and celebrate a job well done.


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> I heard Mainer offered you 40K can you confirm this Weatherby?  I do believe we can get a bidding war between those two pretty easy!



Actually, the bloods & the crypts have put away their colors and are collaborating to make The Weatherby & Mrs. Weatherby happy.  

It's a win-win all around... money, 'Near-Airforce Blue' stallion, Hawaiian island cruise, a replacement 601.... all in the waiting... a direct copy of the Air Force tagging will be copied onto the stallion for posterity. 

Then the beauty queen can spend alternating winters between mid-west and coast.

ok... now back to reality... 30K + Fine Quality, Original Condition, Replacement 601 + Weatherby keeps/uses cat thru winter 2010 & winter 2011:  Delivery 2012 (after novelty has worn off).


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Weatherby, pretty good deal, for part time blood and sweat equity. I'll concur.  but Mainer heres your deal so that I don't continue to jack it up.
I want the blue car and trip. then I will back off.


----------



## Mainer

Boy, I'm gonna get to know my ankles real, real well ain't I?
Back to unloading pallets from my lunch break... gotta start saving to pay you guys off!  Sheesh.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

TO THE GUY WITH THE 601 I GREW UP WITH THE 601'S DURING THE COLD WAR ON ELMONDORF AFB  IN ANCHORAGE THE AIRFORCE EQUIPMENT BACK THEN WERE PAINTED IN STRATA BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERING ON THE DOOR  USAF FOR OFFICIAL USE ONLY AND THE REGISTRATION NUMBER THE OTHER PAINT WAS THE SAME 24087 SEMI GLOSS OD GREEN ON THE OLD M-37 WITH EITHER WHITE OR YELLOW LETTERING


----------



## weatherby

dds said:


> TO THE GUY WITH THE 601 I GREW UP WITH THE 601'S DURING THE COLD WAR ON ELMONDORF AFB  IN ANCHORAGE THE AIRFORCE EQUIPMENT BACK THEN WERE PAINTED IN STRATA BLUE WITH YELLOW LETTERING ON THE DOOR  USAF FOR OFFICIAL USE ONLY AND THE REGISTRATION NUMBER THE OTHER PAINT WAS THE SAME 24087 SEMI GLOSS OD GREEN ON THE OLD M-37 WITH EITHER WHITE OR YELLOW LETTERING



Thanks for sharing that info, yes that is the color that I painted it (STRATA BLUE) I did some history searching when I bought this 601 16 or 17 years ago and it also spent it's Active Duty life on the DEW Line but I could not find out exactly what site it was at, just that it was in Alaska


----------



## weatherby

DIMORINDDS, BOGGIE. MAINER, 125a, SNOWCAT OPERATIONS, PIXIE, GROOMERGUY NWO, Thanks for all those complements, you guys have made my day


----------



## weatherby

125a said:


> Nice job. Tenacity pays off.
> Regarding the track belt prep:  Will you do it differently the next time, or did your drilling fixture work as well as intended?  Also, anything special by way of drill bit tip profile, and/or drill size vs bolt size?
> I need to rebuild the tracks on my sw48, so any suggestions would be welcome.



125a....I think I would do it again the same way, the drilling fixture worked great. It's not a complicated or expensive fixture to make, and if your willing & able you can save allot of money drilling your own holes. The bit that I used to drill through the belt is not really a (drill bit) at all, It's a cutting bit. A drill bit wants to screw into rubber rather than make a hole. The size I used to cut through the rubber was a cutter bit that measured .4000 which is very close to a 13/32 bit and that made a perfect size hole for a 5/16 bolt to go through rubber. To go through the aluminum, I used a .3250 drill bit or 21/64 which is 15 thousands over size for a .3100 thousands bit or 5/16 bit and that also made a perfect size hole to drop a 5/16 bolt through aluminum


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

TO WEATHERBY i NOW LIVE IN NOME WE HAVE WHAT I BELIEVE ARE THE LAST OF THE DEW LINE WHITE ALICE RADIO ANTENAS LEFT STANDING AS SOON AS WE GET SOME SNOW ON THE GROUND I WAS PLNNNING TO RUN MY ST-4 UP THERE FOR A PHOTO OPP MINE IS ALSO USAF SURPLUS ITS STINCELED UNDER THE HOOD.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

boggie said:


> Weatherby, pretty good deal, for part time blood and sweat equity. I'll concur.  but Mainer heres your deal so that I don't continue to jack it up.
> I want the blue car and trip. then I will back off.



Mainer when pick up the car, get one similar to this one, sporty, fun to drive
color of a nice 601, this is my son driving this one


----------



## weatherby

boggie said:


> Well, very nice job, just tell me that mainer has not driven it yet? and I will open the bid at 20K. very nice! now what are going to do with your spare time. your wife wanted to know.



Thanks for the pat on the back Boggie, coming from a Master builder/fabricator and the go-to guy on track vehicles, It kinda makes me all warm & fuzzy on the inside(but seriously THANKS) OK....now back to some serious stuff. Mainer showed up on my door step in the middle of the night last night and woke me and the wife up with his pounding on my front door, so I asked the wife, should we let him in or not, and she said.....Wellllllllll it is raining outside.... and he really looks cold....so yea...open the door & let him in, as soon as he gets in he starts saying.....you can't accept Boggies offer....you can't accept Boggies offer...over & over & over again until the only way I could get him to stop was to promise him a peek at the 601 out in the barn. So then after he calmed down a little bit and I asked him, why I cant I accept Boggies offer.......and he said because I have already driven it, and I said no you haven't..... and he says yes I have....and I said when?.....and he said as a matter of fact I've driven it hundreds of times, and I said how can that beeee........and he said...in my dreams...in my dreams...I've been dreaming of driving it for months now and Boggie NEVER said anything about you couldn't DREAM of driving it, so that makes me the FIRST. Now I can't get him to leave unless I give him a ride in it, he is even offering me some grousers for a ride. Now between you & me...I think... IF I play my cards rite...I think I can get a spare track off him for a ride. I'll let you know how many spare parts I end up with

PS. and this guy eats allot to


----------



## weatherby

dds said:


> TO WEATHERBY i NOW LIVE IN NOME WE HAVE WHAT I BELIEVE ARE THE LAST OF THE DEW LINE WHITE ALICE RADIO ANTENAS LEFT STANDING AS SOON AS WE GET SOME SNOW ON THE GROUND I WAS PLNNNING TO RUN MY ST-4 UP THERE FOR A PHOTO OPP MINE IS ALSO USAF SURPLUS ITS STINCELED UNDER THE HOOD.



Very cool DDS. I would like to see and learn as much as possible about the DEW line & military snowcats up there. Hopefully you can post some pics from some of those radar sites some day


----------



## weatherby

boggie said:


> Well, very nice job, just tell me that mainer has not driven it yet? and I will open the bid at 20K. very nice! now what are going to do with your spare time. your wife wanted to know.



Thanks for the pat on the back Boggie, coming from a Master builder/fabricator and the go-to guy on track vehicles, It kinda makes me all warm & fuzzy on the inside(but seriously THANKS) OK....now back to some serious stuff. Mainer showed up on my door step in the middle of the night last night and woke me and the wife up with his pounding on my front door, so I asked the wife, should we let him in or not, and she said.....Wellllllllll it is raining outside.... and he really looks cold....so yea...open the door & let him in, as soon as he gets in he starts saying.....you can't accept Boggies offer....you can't accept Boggies offer...over & over & over again until the only way I could get him to stop was to promise him a peek at the 601 out in the barn. So then after he calmed down a little bit and I asked him, why I cant I accept Boggies offer.......and he said because I have already driven it, and I said no you haven't..... and he says yes I have....and I said when?.....and he said as a matter of fact I've driven it hundreds of times, and I said how can that beeee........and he said...in my dreams...in my dreams...I've been dreaming of driving it for months now and Boggie NEVER said anything about you couldn't DREAM of driving it, so that makes me the FIRST. Now I can't get him to leave unless I give him a ride in it, he is even offering me some grousers for a ride. Now between you & me...I think... IF I play my cards rite...I think I can get a spare track off him for a ride. I'll let you know how many spare parts I end up with

PS. and this guy eats allot to


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

But,  But , This can't be! we all want this to keep going and its sounding too much like we are getting to the end of the story. almost 20,000 views. we all know that 15K were between Me and Mainer every 15 minutes to see if you posted something new or not. kind of like a little kid waiting for Christmas morning or a birthday or your first date.  You did do it up right! you did the research, prepped the plan  and acted on it.  Very well done  and you should be damm proud of this work.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> Thanks for the pat on the back Boggie, coming from a Master builder/fabricator and the go-to guy on track vehicles, It kinda makes me all warm & fuzzy on the inside(but seriously THANKS) OK....now back to some serious stuff. Mainer showed up on my door step in the middle of the night last night and woke me and the wife up with his pounding on my front door, so I asked the wife, should we let him in or not, and she said.....Wellllllllll it is raining outside.... and he really looks cold....so yea...open the door & let him in, as soon as he gets in he starts saying.....you can't accept Boggies offer....you can't accept Boggies offer...over & over & over again until the only way I could get him to stop was to promise him a peek at the 601 out in the barn. So then after he calmed down a little bit and I asked him, why I cant I accept Boggies offer.......and he said because I have already driven it, and I said no you haven't..... and he says yes I have....and I said when?.....and he said as a matter of fact I've driven it hundreds of times, and I said how can that beeee........and he said...in my dreams...in my dreams...I've been dreaming of driving it for months now and Boggie NEVER said anything about you couldn't DREAM of driving it, so that makes me the FIRST. Now I can't get him to leave unless I give him a ride in it, he is even offering me some grousers for a ride. Now between you & me...I think... IF I play my cards rite...I think I can get a spare track off him for a ride. I'll let you know how many spare parts I end up with
> 
> PS. and this guy eats allot to



 Dang straight!  Mainer be no slouch!  And let me tell you... that ride was well earned between non-stop driving, begging, pleading, parts... I'm just lucky I brought a trailer of spares to barter with!  I really thought the Boggie was the master negotiator... but when it came down to it, I had a stack of grousers sitting in the passenger side of Weatherby's 601 (it cost me 2 NOS slave cylinders to have him put the driver seat in for me), and then each foot that I drove her... I had to hand over one NOS grouser out the window to him....another foot...another grouser... until I finally just said "Have it all!" and I tore ass right around the yard.... man....did she drive and rip and howl !!!!  It was a howl like none other I'd heard except for those rumored along the Dew line from years 'afor... from the belly of the beast after being masterfully brought back to life!

I looked back and I saw tears of joy coming from Mr. & Mrs. Weatherby... and I was glad that I could just be part of it so they could see the ol' girl power around the yard.... twas a thing of beauty and I was expecting the sky to part and doves to fly down... but... no.  Just out of gas.  

Man...what a drive Weatherby...those sticks were so smooth... and now with all those spare parts that you won't use cuz of the quality rebuild you did... you can use them to restore one of my 601's!  

ps... thanks for all that grub... compliments to Mrs. Weatherby on such good fixins and to the great white hunter...nothing like fresh venison medallions.


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> But,  But , This can't be! we all want this to keep going and its sounding too much like we are getting to the end of the story. almost 20,000 views. we all know that 15K were between Me and Mainer every 15 minutes to see if you posted something new or not. kind of like a little kid waiting for Christmas morning or a birthday or your first date.  You did do it up right! you did the research, prepped the plan  and acted on it.  Very well done  and you should be damm proud of this work.



Oh... this thing be a far site from over!  Weatherby... you know you gots another in you!  You know you do!  One more... come on man... (last Balboa round...music pounding...)...one more... for Adrian.

I just finished the tie-downs on one ... heading your way shortly.  Hope you gots plenty of that Imron left and gages!   

You can't just leave the forum hanging... no rest for the wicked.  

We want more Weatherby!

We want more Weatherby!

We want more Weatherby!


----------



## 125a

Weatherby,
Thanks for the details.  Where did you source the cutter bit? (Manufacturer, etc...)

The lamp cozies and mirror mittens are a nice touch...


----------



## weatherby

125a said:


> Weatherby,
> Thanks for the details.  Where did you source the cutter bit? (Manufacturer, etc...)
> 
> The lamp cozies and mirror mittens are a nice touch...



125a....I got the cutter from the place ware I bought my belting from hear in Michigan. I cant remember the name of the place, but if you can't find one let me know and I will get you all the info to get one from them. Also I can show you a pic. of the cutter bit if you want. I don't know what state you live in, but there is probably a belting Co. in your state. So just let me know if you need that info or a pic.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WEATHERBY,
I thinks its time you posted a new Avatar!


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> WEATHERBY,
> I thinks its time you posted a new Avatar!



I think your rite!...and I bet you already know what it"s going to be


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

125a said:


> Weatherby,
> Thanks for the details.  Where did you source the cutter bit? (Manufacturer, etc...)
> 
> The lamp cozies and mirror mittens are a nice touch...



If you want it is real easy to make you own.

take a piece of tubing, sharpen the the outside with a grinder or belt sander and chuck it in your drill. wala instant cutter, you will need to experiment with what tubing for the size you get does not match what you drill with.

If you are going to do allot of cutting then buy one they let the plugs pop out the side.


----------



## 125a

...So essentially a spinning gasket punch. 
Thanks, Weatherby, for the Flexco link; and Boggie, for an alternative.


----------



## kermit2

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## weatherby

kermit2 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks Kermit.....nice to hear from you....It's been awhile


----------



## kermit2

I've been a little busy enjoying life this summer, and fall.


----------



## dlmorindds

I bet'cha he has some real tasty backstraps!!!


----------



## weatherby

kermit2 said:


> I've been a little busy enjoying life this summer, and fall.



Very NICE..... I hope I'm as lucky as you  come the last week of this month. We will be in the western end of the UP in a tent camp trying to get one of those.


----------



## kermit2

My biggest, but I can't lie.

Although I have been taking full advantage of Michigan's new crossbow law..........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, that's one way to take down a buck.


----------



## dlmorindds

I was wondering why it wasn't tagged


----------



## kermit2

We can tag it on the lower legs here, it just has to be there.
Notice the law enforcement vehicle in the background.


----------



## JimVT

Lots of bloody meat on that one.


----------



## weatherby

kermit2 said:


> My biggest, but I can't lie.
> 
> Although I have been taking full advantage of Michigan's new crossbow law..........



Ok..OK..I hope I'm NOT as lucky as you This is really funny, because I "almost" asked.....did you take it with your Bow or truck???  Because I was looking for the arrow hole, but I gave you the benefit of the doubt and just thought the hole/blood could not be seen. And I don't mean it's funny that your truck is damaged.
BUT if your going to hit a deer........That"s a pretty nice deer to hit


----------



## wesley

I'm really dieing to see the interior. can you post some pictures?


----------



## grizcty

"Wellllllll......it's been a LONG time coming but it's finally here....."

Wetherby,

Great job!
What a beauty!

Are you gonna, actually take it out for a trial run.
Or, is it going straight to a museum?


----------



## weatherby

Well.... aside from some fine tuning and trying to find the shifter knob that I now can't find,... I installed the data plate and as far as I'm concerned it's  FINISHED  So here are the last pics. of this restore.


----------



## weatherby

Some more,....... And later this winter I will post some pics of it crawling around in the snow and hopefully a video


----------



## Mainer

OMG.  Heart-be-still!  It's like a time-warp operating room.
Congratulations W!  A Masterpiece she is!


----------



## wannagoflying

Wheatherby,
Congratulations on the master build. Thiokol should have had you in the plant from R&D to Quality Control! Hope to see the video of the powder flfing thru the carving turns.


----------



## aksnocat

Amazing. Incredible. Beautiful.

You should be very, very proud.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Weatherby,

Congratulations on a stunningly beautiful job! A couple of questions:

Will you take this to car shows and the like to display this magnificent restoration?

What's your next project?


----------



## bkvail

truly a work of art!!!

Is that your landscaping truck in the last pic?  if so, you might want to photoshop the phone number out? hehe

Karin


----------



## weatherby

Thanks all you guys & gals.......Bkvail, Wannagoflying, Aksnocat, Blackfoot Trucker, & Mainer. Yes, I think I might put it in a few local shows and in the annual 4TH of July parade in our little town of Paradise here in upper Michigan. And for my next project? I just don't know yet, but I'm sure it will be something


----------



## NorthernRedneck

OMG!!!  I just about knocked my laptop off my lap looking at those pics....beautiful!!!  A work of art.

As for the next project.......how about......

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=292279#post292279


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> OMG!!!  I just about knocked my laptop off my lap looking at those pics....beautiful!!!  A work of art.
> 
> As for the next project.......how about......
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=292279#post292279



Thanks GroomerguyNWO.
As far as that next project goes....that one has Mainer wrote all over it


----------



## weatherby

Well....my lost shifter knob problem is no more.....Thanks to BOBCAT, he seen the predicament I had gotten myself into by loosing mine and volunteered to send me his original knob out of his 601. I can now say my 601 is complete. I still have not found my original knob, if or when I do, Bob will get one back.
MAINER also bailed me out with my air cleaner problem awhile back. 
THANKS to both you guys


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was mighty kind of Bobcat to send you his knob like that.

So this winter, when you're cruising around in the fields, every time you shift a gear, know that that's Bobcat's knob you're grabbing!


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> That was mighty kind of Bobcat to send you his knob like that.
> 
> So this winter, when you're cruising around in the fields, every time you shift a gear, know that that's Bobcat's knob you're grabbing!



I wondered who would be the first to bring that one up
Now I"m going have to drive with a glove on my right hand

Thanks for that visual thought GROOMER DUDE


----------



## Bobcat

weatherby said:


> <snip>
> Now I"m going have to drive with a glove on my right hand
> <snip>



Lambskin? Latex?


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## weatherby

GroomerguyNWO........just in case you missed it the first time...............................


----------



## cabinboy

Weatherby your rebuild is just awesome!!! That is beautiful job.


----------



## weatherby

cabinboy said:


> Weatherby your rebuild is just awesome!!! That is beautiful job.



Thanks Cabinboy


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry for the visual weatherby....I just couldn't pass that one up!


----------



## weatherby

I know these pics aren't to exciting, but I got around to making a gasket for the OC-15 cover, they are not being made anymore. I am also getting things ready to move the 601 up to my place in the UP and to start making a video. The video however will take most of the winter to make.


----------



## weatherby

I don't know why, but I could only load three pics in the last post. So hears the last pic.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

See, I'll be a nice guy here and tell you now that you don't have to stop heading north once you hit the UP.  Cross that bridge in the Sault and keeping heading northwest for 7 hrs.  I'd be more than happy to let you store it in my yard for the winter.  Don't worry about making the video either.  We just bought a new digital camcorder and I'd be more then happy to take the task of making a video of your snowcat in action off your hands and put it through its paces for you.


----------



## wesley

Paradice is just above that big old bridge, literally. We just got hit with some good lake effect snow here. Big beautifal flakes. I'm three hours Northwest of the bridge and I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

weatherby said:


> I know these pics aren't to exciting, but I got around to making a gasket for the OC-15 cover, they are not being made anymore. I am also getting things ready to move the 601 up to my place in the UP and to start making a video. The video however will take most of the winter to make.


 some one is showing their age looks like weatherby knows how to tap outa gasket with a ball peen hammer i have a kid working for me just graduated from the  diesel school in denver had to teach him how to do it that way apearently now days they trace mesure and use exacto knifes and punchs i thaught he was going to cut him self so i showed him my way and it was done in about 1/10 of the time  he thaught it was cool had to teach a bunch of young mechanics that in iraq to theydidnt know how do it too.


----------



## weatherby

groomerguyNWO said:


> See, I'll be a nice guy here and tell you now that you don't have to stop heading north once you hit the UP.  Cross that bridge in the Sault and keeping heading northwest for 7 hrs.  I'd be more than happy to let you store it in my yard for the winter.  Don't worry about making the video either.  We just bought a new digital camcorder and I'd be more then happy to take the task of making a video of your snowcat in action off your hands and put it through its paces for you.



  GroomerGuy.....I would seriously consider that, But nowadays, I'm afraid ounce I try to come back across the boarder into the USA I would be asked to show paper work proving that I own the snocat, (which I have none) Then they would tell me I can cross BUT the snocat has to STAY. Then when they have there next "seized & confiscated surplus auction" your going to be first in line to bid on my cat for pennies on the dollar........Yah you ALMOST had me


----------



## weatherby

dds said:


> some one is showing their age looks like weatherby knows how to tap outa gasket with a ball peen hammer i have a kid working for me just graduated from the  diesel school in denver had to teach him how to do it that way apearently now days they trace mesure and use exacto knifes and punchs i thaught he was going to cut him self so i showed him my way and it was done in about 1/10 of the time  he thaught it was cool had to teach a bunch of young mechanics that in iraq to theydidnt know how do it too.



OK DDS.......You didn't have to bring up the age thing.....You could of said, He used the "Old school" technique for making a gasket

   Just pulling your chain DDS


----------



## weatherby

Just thought I would show how I'm going trailer my cat to upper Mich. Mon. mourning where it will stay. I'm wondering if the DOT will have any issues with this configuration.


----------



## bkvail

that's about exactly how we've been hauling our 4T10 with ramps almost exactly like that - and have never been stopped for it.  I think you should be good to go!  Are your ramps as heavy as ours?  They are SOOO heavy and hard to move around!


----------



## weatherby

bkvail said:


> that's about exactly how we've been hauling our 4T10 with ramps almost exactly like that - and have never been stopped for it.  I think you should be good to go!  Are your ramps as heavy as ours?  They are SOOO heavy and hard to move around!



YES....It takes every bit of two men to move them around. I remember seeing somebody on this forum using this style, and I thought it was you, but I searched all your threads and could not find the pic. so I thought maybe I dreamed it. Well its good to know you haven't had any issues with this style


----------



## 125a

Erring on the side of caution:

Is there any way that shiny blue thing can scoot sideways?  I realize you have the tie-downs triangulated, but I tend to think of worst case scenarios, and if one binder leg should settle in a bit, it does not appear the load would have to shift too far to be a problem.  
Or do you have lips on the edges of the ramps?

Make sure it gets where you are going, as action shots would be, well, nice.


----------



## bkvail

weatherby said:


> YES....It takes every bit of two men to move them around. I remember seeing somebody on this forum using this style, and I thought it was you, but I searched all your threads and could not find the pic. so I thought maybe I dreamed it. Well its good to know you haven't had any issues with this style



You probably saw the pics on our website - don't think I've posted any on the forum 

And, we've never had it 'scoot' anywhere - we put chains with binders on the front and rear on 4 corners and it stays put very well.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I think you'll be a magnet to get pulled over but not because of the trailer. Your machine is so beautiful the police will want to ask you all about it and admire your work!

Seriously though, 

I have a car hauler trailer that I have some bolted-together railroad tie cribbing to get the tracks of my Tucker(s) above the trailer's fenders. It works surprisingly well and I have close to 2,000 miles of Sno Cat trailering without incident (police or otherwise).


----------



## weatherby

125a said:


> Erring on the side of caution:
> 
> Is there any way that shiny blue thing can scoot sideways?  I realize you have the tie-downs triangulated, but I tend to think of worst case scenarios, and if one binder leg should settle in a bit, it does not appear the load would have to shift too far to be a problem.
> Or do you have lips on the edges of the ramps?
> 
> Make sure it gets where you are going, as action shots would be, well, nice.



Well that's also one of my concerns, no there is no lip on the side of the ramps, and I agree, there is not much room for era maybe only three inches to the side and total destruction. She is bound down tight and I see no way it can move plus I took it for a 10 mile test run and re-checked everything and everything was still good. However I'm still pretty nervous. Bkvail made me feel a little better knowing they had no problems with this style. But your point is well taken.


----------



## weatherby

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I think you'll be a magnet to get pulled over but not because of the trailer. Your machine is so beautiful the police will want to ask you all about it and admire your work!
> 
> Seriously though,
> 
> I have a car hauler trailer that I have some bolted-together railroad tie cribbing to get the tracks of my Tucker(s) above the trailer's fenders. It works surprisingly well and I have close to 2,000 miles of Sno Cat trailering without incident (police or otherwise).



I appreciate your feed back B F T. Because I'm about to go out there and put four more tie downs on it because 125a makes a good point but Bkvail and your self have had no issues with this style (police or otherwise) I'll try to com down a little bit.


----------



## 125a

Very good.  
Bon voyage.


----------



## Mainer

You mentioned you will only transport it up rarely as it will reside in the UP so if you're not going to haul it much then it may be ok... but seriously... you have so much time/sweat let alone cash invested in the rig... you should just buy a deckover for a few grand and keep it up there in the UP so as to not take up local space.
With the finest 601 on the planet, I wouldn't be mucking about with stilts.  I know, it'll probably be fine... but... for what you've got into her, I'm surprised you're toying with fire...yes, all calculated, all engineered, etc...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mainer said:


> You mentioned you will only transport it up rarely as it will reside in the UP so if you're not going to haul it much then it may be ok... but seriously... you have so much time/sweat let alone cash invested in the rig... you should just buy a deckover for a few grand and keep it up there in the UP so as to not take up local space.
> With the finest 601 on the planet, I wouldn't be mucking about with stilts. I know, it'll probably be fine... but... for what you've got into her, I'm surprised you're toying with fire...yes, all calculated, all engineered, etc...


 
 I agree .... One of the most beautiful rigs I have ever saw . Be careful !


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

weatherby that in a butiful rig you have a lot of time and craftsmanship invested now go enjoy it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

weatherby said:


> Just thought I would show how I'm going trailer my cat to upper Mich. Mon. mourning where it will stay. I'm wondering if the DOT will have any issues with this configuration.



Hey weatherby, If you send me your route and final destination, I think I can take of of any encounters along the way.


----------



## weatherby

boggie said:


> Hey weatherby, If you send me your route and final destination, I think I can take of of any encounters along the way.



OK Boggie.....I could use your help. What I will need you to do is maybe create some kind of a distraction at the Mackinaw Bridge because there are always  state police & motor carrier officers setting there watching for DOT infractions and any other odd looking vehicles pulling up to the toll booths. So what I was thinking....is maybe when you see me coming (across the bridge) you could get out of your truck and start video taping the bridge and that ALWAYS gets them excited now-a-days, and then when they all approach you or should I say (come running after you and tackle you) I can just roll rite through
Thanks DDS for your complements. Mainer...BigAl...I agree with you guys, I have been looking for a deck-over, I even sold my dump trailer to make room but I can't find one I like for a decent price. Then I got to thinking.........I think it was ether BobCat or SnowCatOpps. posted pics a wile back of a deck-over made by Utility Equipment, I saved all the pics of that trailer and I'm thinking of trying to get the measurements of that trailer and build one.


----------



## Mainer

W-
Glad to hear you've been in the search for the deckover...really makes life simple and worry-free ... it took me a long time to find what I wanted.  Going through every possible permutation and brand and config was actually kind of fun to figure out what I wanted... you can get into the whole debate with folks on 'to goose' or 'not to goose' and 'tilt' or 'not to tilt' but at the end of the day you have to get what works for you and whatever range of rigs you plan to pull with.  I went with a twin-axle, tilt, bumper-pull with a dually pulling.  For me, great because I want the bed free for gear, beer, an emergency stack of  pallets , etc.
Not sure what your timing is but if you have some time to wait, I can go through and measure the heck out of mine and you can customize from those.  One important little add which I've not found on any tilt is a winch up front to just pull a rig up onto the trailer (I put a 12K on mine).  The closest is the one you have here with the hold down... and I have to say I like where the spare is kept on the one in this photo.  Seems everyone of them leaves a little something to be desired.  My next add is to use the damping cylinder (the one that keeps the bed from slamming down when you get past the tipping point), as an actuator for the bed so I can tilt the bed with a remote and then remote winch any of the pups onto the trailer.   I'll add an equipment box to it then to also hold the hydraulic pump/reservoir.  I'd also like to add four hold-downs such that they are perfectly matched to points on the 6-series so I can just pull them up, latch them down rather than deal with chains, etc... four latches onto the frame.  Also want to add three cameras:  Front to view chains/tie-downs, rear tie downs and inside viewing forward of to rig so I can wave to myself. 
I'll send you some pics then you can let me know if you want me to take measurements.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer...yea send me some pics I'd like to see it


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

you have a nice trailer i would be happy with a beaver tail just back into a ditch and un load the winch is a good idea the added control and safety is worth it weather ramps beaver tail or tilt deck.


----------



## mtncrawler

601 like that deserves an equally nice trailer.


----------



## weatherby

I agree MTcrawler.....and that day shall come.

My 601 made it to its new home "incident free"....I was amazed how well it haled with those ramps, it moved only about a 1/2" in the 300 mi trip. Black Foot Tucker however was the most accurate on what would happen. I DID get PULLED OVER about eight from my destination by the local Sheriff. The first thing he asked me when he walked up to my window was, could he see my license and wile I was giving him my license he started asking me all kinds of questions about the 601 and then he had to tell me all about when he was in the army in Alaska how he got pulled out with a snowcat when he got stuck with some army truck. We talked for about ten minutes before he says, the reason I pulled you over was because my truck mirrors did not stick far enough to see around my trailer, he then hands me back my license, says be careful, and walks back to his car.

These are a few pics of its first time running in snow since about 21 years ago. I got it up to about 30 MPH on that hard packed covered road to see if the tracks would fly off, all was well, so I'll try for 35 next week


----------



## snowbird

Great pictures of a great machine!  Thanks.
I like the idea of ramps on the trailer so you can use the trailer for other purposes also and I'm glad it worked OK for your valuable snowcat.  I've got a gooseneck trailer I could modify in a similar fashion.


----------



## pixie

Great pictures  Thanks !!

You must be thrilled to pieces to be driving it after all your work


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nice pics looks like all the work pae off have fun i didn't see too much wrong with your trailer i think every one out there is so impressed with your 601 they want to see what you can do with a trailer. nice work happy motoring


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> I agree MTcrawler.....and that day shall come.
> 
> My 601 made it to its new home "incident free"....I was amazed how well it haled with those ramps, it moved only about a 1/2" in the 300 mi trip. Black Foot Tucker however was the most accurate on what would happen. I DID get PULLED OVER about eight from my destination by the local Sheriff. The first thing he asked me when he walked up to my window was, could he see my license and wile I was giving him my license he started asking me all kinds of questions about the 601 and then he had to tell me all about when he was in the army in Alaska how he got pulled out with a snowcat when he got stuck with some army truck. We talked for about ten minutes before he says, the reason I pulled you over was because my truck mirrors did not stick far enough to see around my trailer, he then hands me back my license, says be careful, and walks back to his car.
> 
> These are a few pics of its first time running in snow since about 21 years ago. I got it up to about 30 MPH on that hard packed covered road to see if the tracks would fly off, all was well, so I'll try for 35 next week



Breathtaking scenes Weatherby.
Like a time warp but even better than new!

With you being you... I know it's only a matter of time till the proper no-compromise match is made between rig/trailer and this is merely an interim solution...but happy to see the journey went off without a glitch.

I think I can pretty safely say that I'm probably the most overjoyed (and I think I know who #2,#3, #4, AND #5 are), to see her running about in the wild of any forum member on here. 

Congratulations and Bravo!  Now about that ride...


----------



## bkvail

I have a question - why does it have a license plate?  Ours only requires a snowmobile tag here in WA (ours in a 'vintage snowmobile' tag) and I think about $25/yr. to renew the tags/tabs......


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

didn't notice that aroound here i even operate on the roads in town and don't need license or snowmachine sticker its classified like a loader off road vehicle only operating to go from site to site.


----------



## Mainer

bkvail said:


> I have a question - why does it have a license plate?  Ours only requires a snowmobile tag here in WA (ours in a 'vintage snowmobile' tag) and I think about $25/yr. to renew the tags/tabs......



I thought it was just for historical purposes given it's an Alaska plate.  
But then, not sure as I think the history was the AF base in MI unless it's original home was Alaska and then relocated to MI?
Or just out of posterity for such a historical unit and time many spent in Alaska?  OK, now I'm dying to know...good question.


----------



## 125a

Bravo. Glad you made the trip without incident.


----------



## weatherby

Snow Bird, Pixie, DDS, and of course Mainer, THANKS!! 

Bkvail...That plate on the back is only for looks, it is a 1964 mint Alaska license plate. In Michigan I am required to purchase a trail permit sticker which is stuck on the front windshield the same as for my snowmobiles $35.00 each. When I got the cat it did have a ID plate on the back, it is the same size as a license plate except it is painted USAF blue with yellow lettering saying...SAC
                                                                                      KI SWR
SAC (Strategic Air Command)
KI SWR  (KI Sawyer AFB)

I put the Alaska plate on because this cat did spend its first years above the arctic circle in Point Lay Alaska. Then sometime around the the late 70s it was shipped to KI Sawyer AFB in Michigan, Then in the late 80s KI Sawyer got rid of it due to the age & to many repair problems. Then the local township ended up with it and they had to many problems with it and parked it in 1990 and it sat till I bought it in 95. I did restore the AF plate also and that will be put on when I take the cat back to KI Sawyer AF Museum for a photo shoot to add to there Museum, My self and the Museum curator are still discussing plans & time frames.


----------



## wesley

Can you get a picture of the plate?


----------



## the old trucker

Weatherby can you answer a couple of questions for me. Do you know the overall width, length, height, & weight of your 601? Thanks 
OT.


----------



## wannagoflying

Congrats Weatherby.. Watching the restore the last 2 years and then seeing the snow flying off the tracks is an awesome view. Your efforts to capture the progress and narrate has helped us all with our restoration projects.
John


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes, that snowcat is truely a work of art.  I still say you shoulda kept heading north a few more hours for a proper storage place for that 601 this winter.


----------



## weatherby

the old trucker said:


> Weatherby can you answer a couple of questions for me. Do you know the overall width, length, height, & weight of your 601? Thanks
> OT.



Yes you may

WEIGHT...5460lbs
LENGTH...161"
WIDTH...97-1/4"
HEIGHT...92-3/8"
TRACK WIDTH...32"
TREAD WIDTH...65-1/4"
WHEEL BASE..99"


----------



## weatherby

Wesley...I will get you a pic of that plate (I don't have a pic of it as of yet) and I will be in the UP for a wile and the plate is down state.

125a...& Wannagoflying... THANKS

GroomerguyNWO...I did get my "enhanced license" to get into and out of Canada. But I still got that "feeling" if I take my cat into Canada, I wont be coming home with it, then I would have to leave it at your place, and then I would have to put up with you posting pics all winter long of you and all your female friends having fun with it.............NOPE...... NOT GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## weatherby

I'm trying to create a link to a video that I made, I don't know if this will work, but click on it and see what happens. 


http://s747.photobucket.com/albums/xx117/thiokol601/?action=view&current=MyMovie3.flv&newest=1


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice!!!  But someone should warm Mainer before he sees that video so he can have a towel ready.


----------



## pixie

Excellent !! Thanks 

Those little spins on ice are fun, eh ?


----------



## Mainer

groomerguyNWO said:


> Nice!!!  But someone should warm Mainer before he sees that video so he can have a towel ready.



Too late.

I think... Blue Velvet should be her nickname.


----------



## shopman

Amazing machine - and now the results are paying off with pure fun!! Great video - don't have too much fun now - but keep posting videos   I wish we could get some of your snow here!


----------



## dlmorindds

Weatherby--awesome video  I cringe at you spinning cookies on those precious grousers though!!!!

Thanks man for the verifying the pertronix part number!!


----------



## weatherby

THANKS.... Bob S.  Doc,  &  Big Dog, for talking me through on how to upload that video. Its also on You Tube "BUT" they took the music out


----------



## kermit2

THREE thumbs up!
It looks awesome on video, I'd love to see it up close.
Looks like it goes pretty good.

Is the red flasher legal?


----------



## weatherby

kermit2 said:


> THREE thumbs up!
> It looks awesome on video, I'd love to see it up close.
> Looks like it goes pretty good.
> 
> Is the red flasher legal?



Thanks Kermit....The beacon might look red in the video.....but no its amber.


----------



## kermit2

Looks like the state troopers beacon in a way, plus with that shiny blue paint...

Must be nice!


----------



## the old trucker

You took my breath away Weatherby !! She's beautiful. absolutely beautiful !!!! 

The Old Trucker


----------



## mtn cat

Very nice,what is the top speed? It looks like 60mph in the vidio! Well done.


----------



## weatherby

mtn cat said:


> Very nice,what is the top speed? It looks like 60mph in the vidio! Well done.



Top speed as far as Thiokol says is 35MPH, and on that road it easily reaches that speed (according to my speedo) and for a short burst,I could touch 40MPH,


----------



## Mainer

Man, it's great to see you havin' fun out in your baby.  You gotta be ear-to-ear my friend!  Go-geous!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

good vidieo shoot i will have to get out and shoot some driving on the roads in town so i can show the snw trac cookies lots of fun


----------



## weatherby

I must say though.....I did have a minor problem which made me have to put away. after bringing it home one night I saw oil dripping on to the garage floor, after lifting the engine cover to check things out (and there was oil allover the pass. side of the motor) I could not for the longest time figure out ware all this oil was coming from because the radiator fan helped blow all the oil allover everything, so after checking all the most likely possible sources for an oil leak, I could not find it. Then after cleaning the oil off of everything I started the engine up to see if I could see any oil leaking from anywhere, and still nothing, no oil leaking from anywhere "UNTIL" I kept the engine at a high idle for about a couple of minutes then there it was. Anybody want to take a guess what was!!!.....it was not the valve cover nor was it the side cover gasket and this is on the pass. side of the motor


----------



## bighorn

oil pressure line


----------



## weatherby

bighorn said:


> oil pressure line



NO


----------



## aksnocat

weatherby said:


> Anybody want to take a guess what was!!!.....it was not the valve cover nor was it the side cover gasket and this is on the pass. side of the motor



Did you forget the dipstick?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

weatherby said:


> I must say though.....I did have a minor problem which made me have to put away. after bringing it home one night I saw oil dripping on to the garage floor, after lifting the engine cover to check things out (and there was oil allover the pass. side of the motor) I could not for the longest time figure out ware all this oil was coming from because the radiator fan helped blow all the oil allover everything, so after checking all the most likely possible sources for an oil leak, I could not find it. Then after cleaning the oil off of everything I started the engine up to see if I could see any oil leaking from anywhere, and still nothing, no oil leaking from anywhere "UNTIL" I kept the engine at a high idle for about a couple of minutes then there it was. Anybody want to take a guess what was!!!.....it was not the valve cover nor was it the side cover gasket and this is on the pass. side of the motor


 oil pressure sending unit or oil filter


----------



## weatherby

nope, not the dipstick or sending unit......OK I'll tell what it was.....It was the fuel pump. The fuel pump has a weep hole and when you ran the rpm up engine oil started squirting out of the weep hole then the fan would blow it all over, but at idle it didn't leak. So I took the pump off and will take it back to get another new one, this one had 7hrs on it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

weatherby said:


> nope, not the dipstick or sending unit......OK I'll tell what it was.....It was the fuel pump. The fuel pump has a weep hole and when you ran the rpm up engine oil started squirting out of the weep hole then the fan would blow it all over, but at idle it didn't leak. So I took the pump off and will take it back to get another new one, this one had 7hrs on it.


 one of the reasons to run an electric fuel pump with block off plate


----------



## weatherby

These are some pics that were taken this past week....The first two are out on the frozen surface of Lake Superior about a half mile off shore, these pics along with many others were taken by a UP News Team that came over to shoot video and do a story of this 601. In the last pic is the curator of the KI Sawyer AFB Museum MR. Bob Vick who they also brought along. He operated this very same cat in the mid 70s at KI Sawyer. It was a very interesting day listing to him tell stories about this 601 and all the different jobs they used it for. He was very excited to see it again "to say the least".


----------



## Mainer

Great to see it all come together like this in the reunion... you really achieved something special Weatherby.  Here's some vid with all the details and some interesting historical film that shows some slight track variant as contributed by the safety one part of the video.

http://www.uppermichiganssource.com/news/photos.aspx?id=411783


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool video....at the end though....they said it has now been sold to a military museum in Maine???????


----------



## Mainer

Yea, I heard that part in the video ... the most important thing is that she'll obviously be kept in mint-original concours condition unused after all the effort that Weatherby put into such a masterfully crafted piece of history and yet be enjoyed by a broader audience.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Yea, I heard that part in the video ... the most important thing is that she'll obviously be kept in mint-original concours condition unused after all the effort that Weatherby put into such a masterfully crafted piece of history and yet be enjoyed by a broader audience.



seems that the deal is not yet complete.... could go west at this point 
someone has to dig deep yet.


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> seems that the deal is not yet complete.... could go west at this point
> someone has to dig deep yet.



Blah...blah... a man's word is a man's word.
If dealing with anyone else other than Weatherby then I'd be concerned... reminds me of the 603 Bennett deal... he proved you wrong too!  And just recently one of the other 601's!  Sheesh... I leave yours alone once you get your mits on... out of respect.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

groomerguyNWO said:


> That was mighty kind of Bobcat to send you his knob like that.
> 
> So this winter, when you're cruising around in the fields, every time you shift a gear, know that that's Bobcat's knob you're grabbing!







  I just just spit out all my coffee on my key board!  Thanks groomer dude.  That was one of the funniest things yet on FF.  Hope the key board doesnt start shorting out. e th once thyier kasldijui lwerhj ndsfai;dofhg;wojknaldfbgjkfbdvkuybfiuehgbiyuqhnenbiynogiuweobifgqrygvaiugvayfguyh


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I forgot about that post....thanks!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

weatherby said:


> YES....It takes every bit of two men to move them around. I remember seeing somebody on this forum using this style, and I thought it was you, but I searched all your threads and could not find the pic. so I thought maybe I dreamed it. Well its good to know you haven't had any issues with this style







I used that style when I brought my Snow Master home from Canada.  Im sure those pics are around in the Archives!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

weatherby said:


> OK Boggie.....I could use your help. What I will need you to do is maybe create some kind of a distraction at the Mackinaw Bridge because there are always  state police & motor carrier officers setting there watching for DOT infractions and any other odd looking vehicles pulling up to the toll booths. So what I was thinking....is maybe when you see me coming (across the bridge) you could get out of your truck and start video taping the bridge and that ALWAYS gets them excited now-a-days, and then when they all approach you or should I say (come running after you and tackle you) I can just roll rite through
> Thanks DDS for your complements. Mainer...BigAl...I agree with you guys, I have been looking for a deck-over, I even sold my dump trailer to make room but I can't find one I like for a decent price. Then I got to thinking.........I think it was ether BobCat or SnowCatOpps. posted pics a wile back of a deck-over made by Utility Equipment, I saved all the pics of that trailer and I'm thinking of trying to get the measurements of that trailer and build one.




YUP!  I spotted her in Oregon.  Cant remember the town.  But I believe she was a MAXEY tilt deck trailer.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well I am now up to date on this build!  WEATHERBY I hope you can post more vidies and such.  I am unable to watch the other video you posted but It may just be my FireFox.  You have a You Tube version?  Any links?  Thanks for the build!


----------



## weatherby

I hope you keep posting your 4T-10 pics (I can't get enough of 6 series pics) You have a nice cat, it looks un-molested which is very good. I agree... Bob Cat is a nice guy, but I still ware a glove on my RT hand when driving my 601
Here is a pic of that trailer


----------



## wesley

I saw the piece on the local news. Very cool. Your snow cat is becomming quite the celeberty. At the end they said you were selling it to a museum? You've only had it running one winter!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

YES I WILL keep posting pics!  Just finished removing y top half of the tracks.  My fear was when it would roll back the tracks would hangup on the sheet metal and ruin those areas.  That trailer is the one I spotted.  She was in a town 2 hours or so East of Medford Oregon.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WEATHERBY,
What primer did you use on your parts before painting them?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> WEATHERBY,
> What primer did you use on your parts before painting them?



I used Corlar two part primer by Dupont


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks!  Were you able to find the 6.70 Akuret tires locally?  So far im not having much luck on the web.  Going to search for Titan brand now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Heres the 1,000,000.00 dollar question.  How many gallons of paint did you use to finish your project?  Dont worry, I wont tell your wife.


----------



## weatherby

I found the Akuret tires at Kan Rock tire hear in Michigan, but the Titan is exactly the same tire, I also looked at them and it was just a toss-up on which brand I went with, I also put tubes in them. I used about 5 quarts of color and the same for the primer. I also used Nason 421-23 Epoxy two part primer by DuPont on numerous parts and I think it is just as good and it's cheaper, also keep in mind when using Corlar primer you can ONLY get it in one gallon amounts at a time NO quarts.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I know the first painted parts will be the rims.  I have seen the actual rims listed on some farm equipment site before.  Still looking for them as Ive lost that link.  I just need one more then I will have two spares.  My grousers and backing plates are in excellent condition.  How is that POR 15 holding up on the grousers?


----------



## weatherby

Snowcat Operations said:


> I know the first painted parts will be the rims.  I have seen the actual rims listed on some farm equipment site before.  Still looking for them as Ive lost that link.  I just need one more then I will have two spares.  My grousers and backing plates are in excellent condition.  How is that POR 15 holding up on the grousers?



M. E. Miller tire is where you can get a rim, I think they are located in Ohio, they are also on the Web. I think Por-15 is great...I use it on almost anything I want black anymore, I wish I would have discovered it earlier than when I did. It is holding up well on the grousers except on the drop cleat which comes in contact with the road, but nothing would stay on that surface of the grouser without being scraped off.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Excellent!  Yah I dont think anything would work to well between a rock and a grouser!  Thanks for the rim info.  I did find what I believe to be a match.  There about $50 bucks new plus $15 for shipping.


----------



## mkntrakes

so reading snowcat operations post it seams as the 601 went to live at a new location i just have a couple of questions when you started this project was your goal to sell it or use it? after rebuilding the 601 and getting to drive it was it what you expected? how many hours did you drive it?


----------



## weatherby

mkntrakes said:


> so reading snowcat operations post it seams as the 601 went to live at a new location i just have a couple of questions when you started this project was your goal to sell it or use it? after rebuilding the 601 and getting to drive it was it what you expected? how many hours did you drive it?



When I bought this cat I fully intended to keep and use this cat, but I have had this cat for about 16 years and as we all know started to restore it 4 years ago and it is now complete. In those past years I've gotten older, "my wants and don't wants" in general have changed over the years. I like restoring things more so than ever now..For a example....I have been into snowmobiles my whole life approximately from the age of 10yr to present 53 years old and I had to have the fastest and the baddest that were made, and if somebody would have just three years asked me if I'm going to stop buying those 900 & 1000cc sleds and slow down, I would of said NO WAY, but three years later hear I am with a three year old mountain sled and rarely get up to 70mph and 90% of the time I don't hit 60mph, and what is really weird....I don't really care if I even ride any more, that's how much I have changed OR age has changed me. When I finished this cat I started to really miss working on it or working on something. So when I started driving it, I started to feel very uneasy about using it after I spent so much time and labor getting it to the condition that it's in, that it didn't make much séance to me to go out and start using it as you would a normal snow cat, so I decided it should be on display someplace and I would much rather like to restore another cat. The odometer shows 121mi and 7hr on the clock and in that amount of time in the drivers seat I got a good feel of what this cat is good for and what it is not good for. In my opinion it is a purpose built cat good for something’s and not so for other things, it is at home in big open areas, frozen lakes, snow covered roads airports etc.etc. it is in my opinion out of it's environment when on tight two-track trails....you get a work-out steering it if you constantly have to be pulling on the sticks. If used as it is intended to be used I think it's bullet proof and it's nice to get all your family, friends, dogs, and or gear inside for the ride, you can't beat that, plus you can travel at speeds that most other cats can't.

At this point I would really like to buy another old cat and start the process allover again, and who know what I'll feel like doing with it three or four years from now.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Weatherby,

I gotta tell 'ya I really enjoyed this thread. I have enormous respect for your talents and dedication throughout a long (and I'm sure trying) project. It is my sincere hope you stick with Sno Cats and this forum. I know I'm speaking for many when I say you're a huge asset to this forum. 

Mainer,

Though I don't have any immediate travel plans, I grew up in Vermont and will go back and visit friends at some point. Distances in New England aren't that great. I would very much like to meet you, and I'd also like to see the 601 Weatherby restored as well as other treasures in your museum. Where are you (and your museum) located?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO!  Now isnt that the MILLION DOLLAR QUESTION!  Just where is the Mainered?  He has a cave full of rarely seen but very well known subjects from Thiokols vast history!  Some even say he purchased an abondoned Redoubt well concealed from the public.  So fear not Blackfoot.  You can die in the next Nuclear war and known deep down inside that WEATHERBYs beautiful creation will continue to last long after you and I pile of ashes.  Its even rumured that his top secret ex military bunker is nuke powered with constant purified air blowing on his vast collection of snowcats!  What the mainered doesnt know is I help build said Nuke Bunker......  Heres a picture of one of its inner doors.....Stand by.  I am attempting to take pictures of the pictures now....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Here are a few of the top secret pictures taken of Mainereds Redoubt.  Just dont say anything to him!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

But this is my favorite.  He didnt even know I took it.  Its a picture of Mainer himself!  ..........


----------



## Mainer

Snow Ops... I thought we agreed that you and Bobcat would not disclose our activities over the last few months ... working on ... what I like to refer as simply 'the mancave'.  I have to thank you and Bobcat for taking the time away from the forum, etc. to work on the project... but given you just posted pictures... you have a few minutes to edit the post and please remove them for sake of privacy.  In the contract I'd covered 'no photos' but I didn't thin of 'no photos of photos'.  Hmph.  Lesson learned!


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> But this is my favorite.  He didnt even know I took it.  Its a picture of Mainer himself!  ..........



I knew there was a frigging camera in that mutant size belt buckle you had on.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry Mainer.........  At least I didnt say anything about your underground Topless Bar!


----------



## Mainer

Snowcat Operations said:


> Sorry Mainer.........  At least I didnt say anything about your underground Topless Bar!



Yea... I wish... that's phase 2 along with the Tucker Museum.


----------



## mkntrakes

now we have seen the time capsule how a bout some picks of the cats before they go into it


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> But this is my favorite.  He didnt even know I took it.  Its a picture of Mainer himself!  ..........



Damm it looks like he lost weight, must be from all the pallets he has been stacking


----------



## stevefromcac

It looks like You are signing up for one hell of a ride.  Hope it goes well for You.  My great uncle actually worked on the DEW line.  Chances are slim, but I will comb through his old slides(yes slides) and see if I can find any usefull photo's.  As far as the crazy thing, don't think of it as going crazy, just think of it as going sane in an insane world. Good luck.


----------



## weatherby

I thought I would share this pic with you snow cat fans.

I got a call from a auto parts store that I have patronized for the last 35 years and they also have a picture of my 601 hanging in there store, they said I need to come down here to see something they got for me, so I did, and they handed me this pic. They told me a guy came in about a week ago and seen the pic of my 601 hanging on the wall and became very excited about seeing one again. It turns out, he was one of the guys that would move the 601s to different locals for the USAF after they left the factory in Logan Utah. After seeing my pic in the store, a few days later he brought in the pic that I am posting (that is him in the pic) taken back in 1963. I left info. with the guys at the parts store to give to this guy so he can get a hold of me if or when he comes back in (I would sure like to talk to him) I bet he could shed some more light on the history of these 601's. I'll let you guys know if I ever get to talk to him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wouldn't that be something if you or......painer...... could get your hands on a truck like that and restore it to match the one in the pic.  Now that would be a full package hauler and snowcat for a museum.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

groomerguyNWO said:


> Wouldn't that be something if you or......painer...... could get your hands on a truck like that and restore it to match the one in the pic. Now that would be a full package hauler and snowcat for a museum.


 i know where there are 2 of those up here 1 i think is still operable sitting down at public health and the other is a few miles out of town not in such good condition


----------



## pixie

That's really cool, Weatherby !!! I hope you get to meet the guy.

Also cool that the auto parts store has pictures of stuff. The guys at the auto parts store know me pretty well but the store its self is rather impersonal.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> .... I left info. with the guys at the parts store to give to this guy so he can get a hold of me if or when he comes back in (I would sure like to talk to him) I bet he could shed some more light on the history of these 601's. I'll let you guys know if I ever get to talk to him.



WOW!  What a photo... and what a conversation that would be!  The history that would come rolling out would be amazing, no doubt.  Keep us posted please!

I really like the looks of that truck.  Would be great to recreate that photo with a done-up matching truck like that.    Hmmm... Alaska... must be a closer one than that around...


----------



## LiL Foxy

Weatherby........ did you know, you and your Thiokol were on TV today??


----------



## dlmorindds

LiL Foxy said:


> Weatherby........ did you know, you and your Thiokol were on TV today??


----------



## weatherby

LiL Foxy said:


> Weatherby........ did you know, you and your Thiokol were on TV today??



No I didn't.......But thanks for letting me know

I did get a call a while back from a news team that was putting a story together about the air base my 601 was stationed at, and asked if I would send them some pics of the 601.


----------



## kermit2

WELL? What station?


----------



## weatherby

kermit2 said:


> WELL? What station?



The only info I have is, that it was seen on channel 7 in the Soo, wish I knew more !!


----------



## denmark219

I was supposed to be working today, but instead I read through this entire thread. I've wanted a snowcat for a long time. I was looking at tuckers, I think those are sweet, but after seeing this resto, I'm loving the Thiokol! Nice work. I've restored a few chris crafts and I love that. Maybe this will be my next project. Post a video for sure! My fiance has a place in Bessemer and in Watersmeet, so maybe we'll see you around!


----------



## weatherby

denmark219 said:


> I was supposed to be working today, but instead I read through this entire thread. I've wanted a snowcat for a long time. I was looking at tuckers, I think those are sweet, but after seeing this resto, I'm loving the Thiokol! Nice work. I've restored a few chris crafts and I love that. Maybe this will be my next project. Post a video for sure! My fiance has a place in Bessemer and in Watersmeet, so maybe we'll see you around!



Glad you enjoyed my thread. I agree, those 6 series (601,602, 603) Thiokol's are quite the snow-cats.
  There are a couple of videos of this 601 on you-tube. 
I used to hunt on that end of the UP..Mass City area. Let me know if you ever plan on being up near Whitefish Point.


----------



## denmark219

Will definitely look you up. I see you're on the hunt now for old Tuckers. I knew you had taste!


----------



## Mainer

OK, now as one of all of our favorite threads... it must be bumped up to the top again in 2014!  
Not that these were used on Weatherby's gorgeous 601 resto...but I've never heard of anyone saying:  "Honey, I've gotta go chain-up the 601..."

Check it out--- the chains welded to the drop-centers.  Whatever works...economical and seems it would be quite functional.


----------



## redsqwrl

That is cool, I can say that I was in light snow conditions, Frozen ground, trying to pull a 8' drag for grins to *see if I could* and I was considering researching the deep snow paddles I have seen on some of the western machines to try to get some traction...

When My grousers wear down I will have to remember this modification.

mike


----------



## wesley

I have paddles on my 601 track. They appear to be factory. They are about 1 every 10 grousers. you can see one just under the spare tire carrier.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> OK, now as one of all of our favorite threads... it must be bumped up to the top again in 2014!
> Not that these were used on Weatherby's gorgeous 601 resto...but I've never heard of anyone saying:  "Honey, I've gotta go chain-up the 601..."
> 
> Check it out--- the chains welded to the drop-centers.  Whatever works...economical and seems it would be quite functional.



My GOD Mainer.....You sure know how to stir up emotions in a person, lol. I haven't looked through this thread in several years. I was like "Chevy Chase" in the movie Christmas Vacation when he was left home and stuck in his attic when he found those old 16mm home movies in that box....I sat here and started looking through this whole thread from start to the end !...WOW what memories  I really enjoyed seeing all the forum members and there comments again. 
It would be really neat if you could keep this thread alive now and then with a certain USAF blue 601 ha ha 
It was also nice to see  "Dlmorindds" FINALLY updating his work, also a beautiful work of art going on there ..I just seen Dan's help request for that ball linkage, let me look, I still have some old carb 
stuff around and I know I had one of those animals in my hand at one time but it may not be able to be located anymore, so don't get your hopes up Dan, but I will do some serious looking.


----------



## redsqwrl

Mainer said:


> OK, now as one of all of our favorite threads... it must be bumped up to the top again in 2014!
> Not that these were used on Weatherby's gorgeous 601 resto...but I've never heard of anyone saying:  "Honey, I've gotta go chain-up the 601..."
> 
> Check it out--- the chains welded to the drop-centers.  Whatever works...economical and seems it would be quite functional.



Is this already in the compound?

inquiring minds....

Mike


----------



## Mainer

redsqwrl said:


> Is this already in the compound?
> 
> inquiring minds....
> 
> Mike



That photo of the chained drop-center was a fresh photo-pull off the 601 currently on the block on eBay.  Been keeping an eye out for that one as it was spotted years ago and finally resurfacing...for a meager $18K.


----------



## dlmorindds

It appears that the passenger door has a double window...sweet!


----------



## kermit2

wesley said:


> I have paddles on my 601 track. They appear to be factory. They are about 1 every 10 grousers. you can see one just under the spare tire carrier.



We have them on every 4th grouser on the bus. I will be changing those out this soon if we don't get any snow.


----------



## jask

Weatherby, that was a great read! my hat is off to you. I do have one question though, I noticed the hand crank keyhole in the front crossmember and cranknut on the front of the crank- did you ever find a crank? I can not imagine having to try to spin that thing over


----------



## weatherby

jask said:


> Weatherby, that was a great read! my hat is off to you. I do have one question though, I noticed the hand crank keyhole in the front crossmember and cranknut on the front of the crank- did you ever find a crank? I can not imagine having to try to spin that thing over



Nope, Never put much effort into trying to find the original style crank. The 223ci Ford motor is a fairly easy motor turn over, and if in good running condition , it probably would not take to much effort to hand-crank it to start


----------



## Helmsman38

weatherby said:


> Well I know it's been a little wile but I have been working on the 601 and spending a lot of time on the internet & phone. I do have all my correct gages now including the tach. & new sending unit for the tach. Also been working on a lot of little stuff like the dome lights, wiper motors, front heater assy. etc. etc. I rebuilt the steering & clutch master cylinders. I was lucky and had no pits or rust in the cylinders, just gave them a good honing & installed a rebuild kits I'm hoping they don't leak. About 2 day's ago I turned my camera on to take some new pics. and the LCD screen wont come on, so I talked to SONY about it and they say it's a well known problem and they are fixing them for FREE INCLUDING THE SHIPPING but I do have to send it back, three weeks before I get it back. So if anybody has had a problem with there digital camera OR camcorder LCD screen becoming all black or just plain messed up, That also goes for some other makes of cameras as well because SONY makes those same components for some of the other makes and they will fix them for free also.




Did BigAl get the   Go for it Canada sign from you ?


----------



## weatherby

Kristi KT7 said:


> Did BigAl get the   Go for it Canada sign from you ?



No...BigAl and myself received those plates from another Forums member who lived in Canada. Not sure if he still frequents this site.


----------



## DAVENET

How the heck are you doing??


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

big surprise weatherby how are you doing to


----------



## weatherby

Big hello to everybody
I'm not on here nearly as much as I used to be, but when I do stop by I'm on here for hours trying to catch up on posts and seeing all those familiar names and also all the new members...So I guess that makes me a "stalker" now 

I'm doing just fine "except for getting older every single day" and a few more aches n pains lol. I still look for snow-cats throughout my travels but have none of my own anymore. 

I enjoy getting pm's and Emails from Forum members asking for help on anything related to my past 601 restore or just wanting to see whats up with me lately lol.

Thanks for checking in with me Davenet, Kristi Kt-4, and Snowtrac Nome


----------



## weatherby

weatherby said:


> Big hello to everybody
> I'm not on here nearly as much as I used to be, but when I do stop by I'm on here for hours trying to catch up on posts and seeing all those familiar names and also all the new members...So I guess that makes me a "stalker" now
> 
> I'm doing just fine "except for getting older every single day" and a few more aches n pains lol. I still look for snow-cats throughout my travels but have none of my own anymore.
> 
> I enjoy getting pm's and Emails from Forum members asking for help on anything related to my past 601 restore or just wanting to see whats up with me lately lol.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me Davenet, Kristi Kt-4, and Snowtrac Nome



I would also like to add to this post that several months ago National Geographic contacted me in regards to a show that they are creating in Alaska about men working on all kinds of different big equipment, and one of there story's will be about a 601 Thiokol. To make a long story short, they will be using some of my video footage of the 601 that I restored. I was told just lately that it will only amount to about less than a minute of footage after editing. The program is supposed to air sometime in late 2016 and Im not sure what the title of the show will be yet, but they update me about every month or so.


----------



## weatherby

Thanks to member " Bobcat" for helping !


----------



## sno-drifter

Great to see you back here. Getting older is a challenge. Thank you for all your help and advice.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

weatherby said:


> I would also like to add to this post that several months ago National Geographic contacted me in regards to a show that they are creating in Alaska about men working on all kinds of different big equipment, and one of there story's will be about a 601 Thiokol. To make a long story short, they will be using some of my video footage of the 601 that I restored. I was told just lately that it will only amount to about less than a minute of footage after editing. The program is supposed to air sometime in late 2016 and Im not sure what the title of the show will be yet, but they update me about every month or so.


 sounds like NG should get a hold of me as that's what I do weird mining stuff in the summer and flights to remote locations in the winter. Saturday I flew to teller to repair snow removal equipment and had to ride biker bitch on a snowmachine to get rom the airport to town because the roads are blocked


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> I would also like to add to this post that several months ago National Geographic contacted me in regards to a show that they are creating in Alaska about men working on all kinds of different big equipment, and one of there story's will be about a 601 Thiokol. To make a long story short, they will be using some of my video footage of the 601 that I restored. I was told just lately that it will only amount to about less than a minute of footage after editing. The program is supposed to air sometime in late 2016 and Im not sure what the title of the show will be yet, but they update me about every month or so.



Awesome news Weatherby!  Very cool to see more respect for your restore!  Great to read you!


----------



## redsqwrl

Hey if you are hard up for entertainment.... take a nice long drive over to Ironwood this coming weekend and take a couple rides in some vintage snow cats...
I would be happy to introduce you to the another KI sawyer 601 laying dormant in the wilds of the UP.. I can't get the price in line with reality but maybe some one of your celebrity could... 
Please keep Posting the National Geographic info

Mike in WI


----------



## lorenzo

weatherby said:


> Wellllllll......it's been a LONG time coming but it's finally here.....  the tracks are DONE and INSTALLED back on the 601..... and for the first time in about 22 years, it moved under it's own power. It is now about 95% complete, I still have some things that need to be done, but they are all small things, like painting the engine cowling & installing it, also install the seats and the lights and the beacon that go on the roof. There is still some lettering that has to be painted on, and install the spare military fuel cans on the back. I also received  in the mail today, some very special pics.from another Fourms member WESLEY. He sent me pics of my 601 when he looked into buying it back about 15 or 16 years ago the same time I was trying to buy it, BUT I never took pics of it sitting ware it had been sitting for some years before I saw it for the first time back then, and always kicked myself for not taking those pics. But now I have them and they are very good color pics.thanks to WESLEY



Nice Aluminum backer plates, Did you make those or are they available somewhere?


----------

